# Just got a Backcountry Awesome strap!



## matw (May 25, 2011)

Hi guys. I just received this in the mail today. I'm super excited to take it for a spin this weekend. I'm so glad to finally get rid if my seat bag. It rattles around and it looked ugly. I managed to fit a tube, co2 pump (its tiny), park tool patch kit and tire boot, tire levers and co2 canister in there. What do you guys think?


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

I think it looks like a very simple solution, but man, I struggle to trust it. I'd be reaching back there every 5 minutes checking for my stuff. Nonetheless, I have been thinking about off-loading the Camelbak to get the weight off my back. Interested to see what you think after the ride.


----------



## prepsheriff (May 8, 2012)

I wouldn't trust myself with it. Let us know how you make out.


----------



## Sevenrats (Jan 2, 2014)

I think you're going to leave all that stuff out on the trail.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

I am with the others in thinking the stuff is going to come out. I hope I/we are wrong. Looking forward to hearing your results.


----------



## Thatshowiroll (Jan 30, 2009)

I've been using one for years and I guarantee, you will not lose a thing.
Everything is cinched so tight, it's a pita to get anything out when you need it.
Very secure.


----------



## evenslower (Sep 26, 2005)

Thatshowiroll said:


> I've been using one for years and I guarantee, you will not lose a thing.
> Everything is cinched so tight, it's a pita to get anything out when you need it.
> Very secure.


 Yep, had one for a while now, first few rides I was checking every so often but it's rock solid.


----------



## kgraham11 (Jan 29, 2005)

If it works for Dicky...

Bad Idea Racing: Infomercial: Day Two


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

I have these straps and they do work as advertised. They have a video of them hitting them fully loaded with a baseball bat while on a bike.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I don't understand the advantage.. I can carry so much more in the same space in my saddle bag.. Plus it won't get covered in mud, or get lost.. And I can transfer it from one bike to another in 30 seconds. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

No way would I ever use a strap like that. Definitely a saddle bag if needed, or a Camelbak where I know it isn't going anywhere. I have seen people lose their saddle bags on the trail before, and it sucks.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I have more crap in there now but you get the idea

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

I use the Race 2 model. It has an elastic band which securely holds the tube, co2, and tire levers to the strap then wraps around the saddle rails just like a saddlebag. These are for people who like minimal excess weight. Yes you can store your stuff in a camelback etc. but I like mine for when I'm going out without a backpack and just water bottles for a quick loop. Works very well. Have never lost anything. As with everything don't knock it til you try it. 

And BR advertises these for endurance racers and such. I have the prior iteration of the mutherload and tube tourniquet. I use them both when I go out with my son to help carry his 20" tubes and such as I don't always take a bag when we go ride either.


----------



## OldZaskar (Oct 18, 2007)

Where's the inflator - the thread-on chuck for your C02?


----------



## Thatshowiroll (Jan 30, 2009)

OldZaskar said:


> Where's the inflator - the thread-on chuck for your C02?


I noticed that too. You can keep that screwed on.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

not for me.

I don't want to have to clean my junk before using it every time. I care less about the tube and more about the multitool and the CO2. 

It also doesn't do anything for the other things I ride with:
wallet/keys/phone - I don't leave any of that stuff in my car at the TH and I don't wear jerseys with pockets
food - I almost always have SOMETHING in my pack for food. a gel, bar, something if I start to bonk, or if my ride is at a time of day that I'm hungry
first aid kit - I always ride with one. I patch up other riders far more often than myself, but it's proven very useful
pump - I actually don't carry CO2 on my mtb. I've had enough multi-flat rides that I carry a pump, tube, patch kit, and a tire boot so I can deal with them.

ou2, that knife is a stupid knife for a bike ride. wtf is a fixed blade for on a bike ride? I carry a small multitool that has a small blade on it, and I've never needed anything bigger. and I rarely use the blade I have. I carry the tool more for the pliers than anything.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Why is having any type of knife in the woods stupid? I've used it to get rocks out of my cassette, or cut vines that got tangled.. Never used it and thought, damn that was pretty stupid 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Its a Mountain Lion knife.


----------



## OldZaskar (Oct 18, 2007)

Just not a practical solution. Too many small things it can't carry...
- CO2 chuck
- Small patches
- PowerLink
- Small multi-tool

So, when you need anything, you're unpacking the wad... then re-situating everything afterward. I get not want a rattle.. but a small rag or paper towel makes great padding - and as a bonus, you can wipe up after your repair.


----------



## matw (May 25, 2011)

NateHawk said:


> not for me.
> 
> I don't want to have to clean my junk before using it every time. I care less about the tube and more about the multitool and the CO2.


I run tubeless so hopefully I will never have to touch this stuff. I usually ride with a camelbak. I like that I can keep all mu "flat tire stuff" in the strap and never have to worry about it.

I also got a little toolbag from same company that I can carry my multitool, keys etc. in. I usually ride in a jersey with pockets.

And as someone else said, that thing is tight. I cant pull the tire levers out of there if I tried. The co2 can be pushed out but it takes a lot of force. I trust it untill otherwise proven.

The co2 inflator is a Leyzine head that is in a ziplock bag behind the tube.(you can see the plastic sticking out in the picture. There is a patch kit and a tire boot in there too.


----------



## matw (May 25, 2011)

OldZaskar said:


> So, when you need anything, you're unpacking the wad... then re-situating everything afterward.


Thing is - I run tubeless so I dont get many flats. I will only have to open up the thing if I have a flat or snap a chain which happens far from every year. For me its a good thing to have that stuff tucked away under the seat and not having to worry about it.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

They are bulletproof...I can't see how it can come off. Been running them for a few years. The newest Race 3 is the best version yet. I carry my tube, lever, and CO2 inflator in mine. The other bits go in my Tul Bag that they sell and that gets tossed in my jersey pocket....everything I need and not a PITA at all. These are best for those that maintain their bikes well and/or folks who are minimalists. To the naysayers....it's $12....try it. Work great for dropper posts.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

I have a velro strap that holds my tube, mini-tool, tire levers, and sometimes it takes my car keys. Cost $0.99 from a craft store. Works awesome.......


Edit - does not come in funky patterns that the awesome strap is available in.


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

NateHawk said:


> ou2, that knife is a stupid knife for a bike ride. wtf is a fixed blade for on a bike ride? I carry a small multitool that has a small blade on it, and I've never needed anything bigger. and I rarely use the blade I have. I carry the tool more for the pliers than anything.


You obviously have not experienced the joy of taking a watermelon along for a mid-day snack.

Actually, that knife looks pretty light and why do you care. I always carry a 3.5" blade folding knife in my shorts pocket when riding and don't even notice it's there. Once in a while it's nice to have a larger, easy to clean, blade for cutting salami/cheese, bagel, etc.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I throw it in my bag because it weighs nothing, and fits next to my tube in the main part of my pouch without taking up any space... And I use it. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

006_007 said:


> I have a velro strap that holds my tube, mini-tool, tire levers, and sometimes it takes my car keys. Cost $0.99 from a craft store. Works awesome.......
> 
> Edit - does not come in funky patterns that the awesome strap is available in.


The difference is the Awesome Straps are 1) heavy duty 2) engineered with elastic tabs to hold the gear onto the strap 3) have non-slip material. All of this makes it a bit different and much more secure than the simple velcro some folks use.


----------



## matw (May 25, 2011)

I just did a re-packing and managed to fit a SRAM powerlink (wrapped in electrical tape) and a $20 bill in there.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Here is the other half of my kit I carry in my jersey pocket in a Backcountry Tül Bag. Extra CO2, Park chain tool, KMC master link, tire boot, zip tie, 3 Fix-it-Sticks (2.5, 3, 4, 5, t25, phillips), $20, glueless patch. Admittedly I can reduce bulk and weight with individual allen keys but the Fix-it-Sticks are great


----------



## pitbullandmtb (Jul 31, 2011)

ou2mame said:


> I have more crap in there now but you get the idea
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


What pack is this???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

I love these straps! To the naysayers saying they'll come off... I've done hundreds of miles of super rough/technical riding and haven't lost anything, and also have driven across the country and back (4000 mile road trip) with the bikes on the roof and never lost anything either, for what it's worth!

I use mine to carry a 29" tube, multitool with chain breaker, power link, tire levers, and CO2. Obviously a lot more than advertised. The multitool (Crankbrothers Multi-19, so it's a decently big one) is opposite the other stuff and under the elastic straps that hold the tube in. I use the tube tarp.

I didn't like saddle bags because they did always fall off, and my inner thigh could sometimes rub on them, which wears on my shorts and is just annoying. I'm not a camelback type of person when I'm racing, so these straps hold anything I might need for quick repairs during a race or small training ride.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

pitbullandmtb said:


> What pack is this???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I honestly don't know who makes it. But it's from China. I got it in a week in a half, quickest order from there ever

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## pitbullandmtb (Jul 31, 2011)

ou2mame said:


> I honestly don't know who makes it. But it's from China. I got it in a week in a half, quickest order from there ever
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


Thanks. Do you have the site still?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=111423647922&alt=web

There are others, like it on there but this is the one I just found

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## pitbullandmtb (Jul 31, 2011)

ou2mame said:


> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=111423647922&alt=web
> 
> There are others, like it on there but this is the one I just found
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


Thank you so much!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Other comments to some folks above. This works great for the tubeless crowd b/c you will rarely flat (if you maintain your sealant) so you don't need to carry a pump etc...just a CO2. For the small bits, see my pic above..that stuff goes in my bag and into my jersey pocket...I suppose if you don't wear traditional jerseys with pockets this would be an issue. Look, this stuff isn't for everyone and really works well for the XC crowd that is going out on a 1-2 hour rides with bottles and a standard cycling kit (jersey+shorts). For DH, all-mountan, enduro, or whatever you call the more gravity-orientated riding nowadays or all-day epics into the backcountry (or if you ride in heaps of mud), you are going to wear a pack and not need this kind of gear. Again, for $12, ditch the dorky seat pack and get one...the Tube Tarp will keep your tube clean for another few bucks. The Tube Turniquot that they make is EXCELLENT at strapping a battery to the top tube for your light set and is the most secure solution I have found. I use the road version of the under-seat strap on my road bike as well.


----------



## matw (May 25, 2011)

I had my first ride with the thing yesterday (30k with fast and technical segments) and as I expected nothing moved. I got it on there real tight. My only concern is that something might "naw" a hole in the tube over time. I have the tube tarp though so it shouldnt. We'll see...


----------



## jonesjus (Mar 26, 2007)

I bought an Awesome strap a few years ago and think it works really well. It is tight and doesn't move. I like it for my shorter rides when I don't want to ride with a camelbak; sometimes I like the lighter weight feel. It also works better than a seatbag with dropper posts because nothing is touching the post. Every seat bag I ever used had a strap around the post that would rattle and would eventually scuff the post.


----------



## pitbullandmtb (Jul 31, 2011)

The more I look at this strap. The more I want to try it. Does anyone use it for tubeless set-ups (i.e. for tools and other stuff)?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## worrptangl (Jun 23, 2009)

I just had an over the bar crash and all the gear I had in the awesome strap race two didn't budge at all. Great product in my book.


----------



## matw (May 25, 2011)

pitbullandmtb said:


> The more I look at this strap. The more I want to try it. Does anyone use it for tubeless set-ups (i.e. for tools and other stuff)?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do and I think its perfect for tubeless. I strap all my "tire stuff" to the seat and forget about it. Its there all the time. I have a tul bag from same company for my multi tool and an extra co2 cartridge. For shorter rides thats all I need. For longer rides I use a camelbag so space isn't really an issue for me there.

Also, it looks awesome! And way better than a seat bag (in my opinion).
And really, they're $12 so they are worth a try for anyone whos interested.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm somewhat of a minimalist and kind of like the idea of the strap but am struggling to see any advantages that it has over a small seat pack that is just large enough to carry the same amount of gear, and can think of a couple of advantages that a small pack has over the strap.

A little help? (aside from aesthetics)


----------



## matw (May 25, 2011)

J.B. Weld said:


> I'm somewhat of a minimalist and kind of like the idea of the strap but am struggling to see any advantages that it has over a small seat pack that is just large enough to carry the same amount of gear, and can think of a couple of advantages that a small pack has over the strap.
> 
> A little help? (aside from aesthetics)


Looks was a big thing for me. The seat bag makes my beautiful Superlight look off. Also (has been mentioned a couple of times) because I ride tubeless I dont have (m)any flats so everything is tucked away and I dont have to worry about it. I dont mind carying a small toolbag in my jersey pocket.

And it looks really cool!


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

matw said:


> Looks was a big thing for me. The seat bag makes my beautiful Superlight look off. Also (has been mentioned a couple of times) because I ride tubeless I dont have (m)any flats so everything is tucked away and I dont have to worry about it. I dont mind carying a small toolbag in my jersey pocket.
> 
> And it looks really cool!


I use tubes and carry no more gear, and also stash a few things in my jersey pocket.

So it's only about aesthetics eh?


----------



## pitbullandmtb (Jul 31, 2011)

matw said:


> I do and I think its perfect for tubeless. I strap all my "tire stuff" to the seat and forget about it. Its there all the time. I have a tul bag from same company for my multi tool and an extra co2 cartridge. For shorter rides thats all I need. For longer rides I use a camelbag so space isn't really an issue for me there.
> 
> Also, it looks awesome! And way better than a seat bag (in my opinion).
> And really, they're $12 so they are worth a try for anyone whos interested.


So the tulbag fits in the strap?? I thought about using the tire tarp to hold my tool, levers and c02.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Well I just had a shower and after giving it some thought I realized the strap might have a couple of advantages. It probably saves about 50 grams, which I'm not discounting because I'm sort of a closet ww myself and hey, 50 g's is 50 g's. Also in a race situation I suppose it would be quicker to get at your stuff, which is not really much of a factor for my non-racer self. 

I was thinking of replacing my old and admittedly hideous seat pack with a more svelte one, but I might consider joining the cool kids and trying the strap.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

J.B. Weld said:


> Well I just had a shower and after giving it some thought I realized the strap might have a couple of advantages.


The advantage is that it works seamlessly with a dropper post, with no interference from having a loop around the post shaft.


----------



## Coondog#77 (Aug 13, 2012)

I've been interested in these straps. Looks clean and simple. I'll bee trying one soon enough.


----------



## Thatshowiroll (Jan 30, 2009)

The only problem I have with mine is everyone saying, "it looks like your stuff is falling out".


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Man, I love mine for shorter rides when I'm not going too far afield and only need a bottle vs. riding with a pack! They are *very* secure so long as you load it up in a non-bonehead fashion.

Awesome Strap/bottle/pocket setup, small pack and large pack. Different setups depending on the ride.

Use it a lot on all sorts of chundery stuff, no problem yet.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

pitbullandmtb said:


> So the tulbag fits in the strap?? I thought about using the tire tarp to hold my tool, levers and c02.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No; this goes in your jersey pocket.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

BTW, the Tube Tarp is really a must; your tube will get damaged if you carry it in this config long enough so my recommendo is to use the tube tarp and probably splurge every year or so on a new, $7 tube. for me, it is about aesthetics to some degree and light weight. Agree with a post above...a seat bag on a really nice lightweight bike just doesn't look right.


----------



## dan4jeepin (Apr 9, 2007)

I got mine a couple weeks ago. No way anything is falling out I carry a tube, lever and mini pump. Its way lighter and actually holds more then the old seat bag it replaced. Also have the tulbag which holds all my other tools and fits nicely in a jersey pocket or into a camelbak. 

Only complaint is shipping from Backcountry took almost 2 weeks. I guess they are behind due to there success.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

dan4jeepin said:


> Only complaint is shipping from Backcountry took almost 2 weeks. I guess they are behind due to there success.


It may take 1-2 weeks because they make your product when they receive your order, queued up in batches of production for similar products. This relatively short wait is the trade off for having so many options of colors and styles offered by a small company, as opposed to offering only generic black for example, in which case they could probably have inventory on hand almost all the time.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

I just got back from a trip out west. I was gonna do a blog post (still might) about doing all eight rides without a pack. I hate wearing a pack. Some of the rides were of little consequence, while others required some planning. On the longer days that started high (cold) I wore a sleeveless jersey, undershirt, baggies, knee warmers and a hat. I carried a light Gore-Tex coat (wrapped in a Tube Tarp) strapped to the top tube with a Mutherload in case things went bad.










I also wore a pair of Giro New Road bibs with pockets in the back. Between that and the jersey, I was able to carry an Olympus TG-3 camera, enough food and water for hours (one bottle in a jersey pocket), a Tülbag with all my essentials, and a Sawyer water filter...










still leaving enough room for me to stow the hat and knee warmers away when it got warmer.










I felt like I had everything I needed. Chain tool/spoke wrench combo, spare link, Gorilla tape, tire boot, tire plug, 4,5,6mm allen wrenches (plus an adapter for 8mm), $20, tube, tire lever, mini-pump, CO2 and inflator.

The Race 3 is an improvement over the 2, in that it's much more user friendly (harder to screw up when mounting). I always run the Tube Tarp now and have very little issues with contamination, although I only have a tube, tire lever, and CO2 back there.


----------



## Thatshowiroll (Jan 30, 2009)

I was wondering when Dicky was going to post on here. I first heard about the Awesome Strap on your blog.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Thatshowiroll said:


> I was wondering when Dicky was going to post on here. I first heard about the Awesome Strap on your blog.


I have people...

Honestly, whenever this topic comes up, I'll chime in. I have many packs, wear them when I have to, dread when I do. Anything I can do to help people get the fact they _may_ be able to live without the monkey on their back.


----------



## matw (May 25, 2011)

velo99 said:


> I use a skater backpack with a laptop slot for my water bladder. Has lots of nifty pockets for my stuff. I have used it from pretty much day one and I am used to it. Nice thing is I can carry lots of extra water and snacks without worrying where it will ride on longer ventures. I don't carry a ton of stuff normally. Just the tool kit, extra water bottle, and tire repair stuff.
> I prefer real tools instead of a multi tool. I had a RD failure and my tools saved the day. My nephew looked at it and said You`re screwed without real tools. I carry a 6"crescent wrench, smallish lineman`s pliers. three full sized allen wrenches, 15 mm combination wrench, screwdriver, spoke wrench and a chainbreaker. Not a bunch of stuff but more capable than a multi tool when it comes to more than a minor breakdown. Also have a RD hanger and a few RD parts.


Your lucky that you can carry all that stuff without it bothering you. I'd be so annoyed and probably get a sore back pretty fast. Someone said "monkey on the back"...it feels like it to me.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

I use a skater backpack with a laptop slot for my water bladder. Has lots of nifty pockets for my stuff. I have used it from pretty much day one and I am used to it. Nice thing is I can carry lots of extra water and snacks without worrying where it will ride on longer ventures. I don't carry a ton of stuff normally. Just the tool kit, extra water bottle, and tire repair stuff. 
I prefer real tools instead of a multi tool. I had a RD failure and my tools saved the day. My nephew looked at it and said You`re screwed without real tools. I carry a 6"crescent wrench, smallish lineman`s pliers. three full sized allen wrenches, 15 mm combination wrench, screwdriver, spoke wrench and a chainbreaker. Not a bunch of stuff but more capable than a multi tool when it comes to more than a minor breakdown. Also have a RD hanger and a few RD parts.


----------



## pitbullandmtb (Jul 31, 2011)

I just ordered mine. Did the bundle pack and now the wait begins. I've heard shipping is slow, so at least the expectation is set LOL 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matw (May 25, 2011)

pitbullandmtb said:


> I just ordered mine. Did the bundle pack and now the wait begins. I've heard shipping is slow, so at least the expectation is set LOL
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool! I ordered mine on July 14th. They got build on July 29th and shipped on the 31st. Then it tool 14 business days to get shipped here to Canada (looong wait) but that is not really the company's fault. You can probably pay extra for express shipping if you want. I get the feeling that the company is only one guy.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

I was going to order a couple of these. Looks like they are out of stock on virtually everything? I'm transitioning into going packless, and a saddle bag is the last missing puzzle. I'd really like to try one of these. I'm also picking up a Barfly coffee bag strap tomorrow to try out as well.

Bar Fly Hopper Saddle Bag ? Tate Labs


----------



## pitbullandmtb (Jul 31, 2011)

phsycle said:


> I was going to order a couple of these. Looks like they are out of stock on virtually everything? I'm transitioning into going packless, and a saddle bag is the last missing puzzle. I'd really like to try one of these. I'm also picking up a Barfly coffee bag strap tomorrow to try out as well.
> 
> Bar Fly Hopper Saddle Bag ? Tate Labs


Looks good. Can't wait to hear your review.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phiu-x (Mar 23, 2010)

tiretracks said:


> Its a Mountain Lion knife.


That. As for myself, I carry a survival knife with flint , both for protection and survival, also food, flashlight , first aid kit, ul tarp ... all in my Camelbak for those day-long rides in the middle of nowhere.

I often ride at places where there are no cell towers and sometime the only way to a fast evac in case of emergency is by heli. Hell, I'm out in the woods and alone, for me it's an insurance. With that stuff I tip the odd in my favor to make it out alive in case anything happens. Oh and you should see the smile of people I helped because I had exactly what they needed a that time.

Sure when out for a loop at the local trails , this strap would be enough, but we just duct tape our stuff to seatpost


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

pitbullandmtb said:


> Looks good. Can't wait to hear your review.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just picked it up today from Backcountry.com. Looks to be well made. I like the adjustability of the strap for different sized loads. I have a 29er tube, Crank bros multi tool and a tire lever on there and had to shorten the strap almost all the way. This is good, since that means I can carry much more stuff if needed. I also like the vertical strap, as it shields the tube from the seat tube (bolts). I have a Thomson and the strap rests right on the back bolt, protecting the tube.

I would still like to try the BR straps, though.

Hey Dicky, get your sponsor to stock some more!


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Went on a 20-miler this morning with some bone jarring descents. The Barfly straps held everything well in place and nothing moved through the whole ride. Nice product.

I also ordered some BR Race 3 straps today, as they just became available again. I'll be testing them out as soon as they're received.


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

ou2mame said:


> I throw it in my bag because it weighs nothing, and fits next to my tube in the main part of my pouch without taking up any space... And I use it.
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


Keeping an open knife next to my tube would not end well for me when I needed that tube. That's just my luck.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

It's not an open knife and its not touching my tube. It has a cover, and there's a separate panel that it fits into, and it has no contact with the tube. Only thing touching my tube is a zip lock bag with bandaids and other first aid stuff. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## pitbullandmtb (Jul 31, 2011)

phsycle said:


> Just picked it up today from Backcountry.com. Looks to be well made. I like the adjustability of the strap for different sized loads. I have a 29er tube, Crank bros multi tool and a tire lever on there and had to shorten the strap almost all the way. This is good, since that means I can carry much more stuff if needed. I also like the vertical strap, as it shields the tube from the seat tube (bolts). I have a Thomson and the strap rests right on the back bolt, protecting the tube.
> 
> I would still like to try the BR straps, though.
> 
> Hey Dicky, get your sponsor to stock some more!


I see the tool and the tube, what's the orange thing? Is that the Backcountry bag?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

What am I missing here? What's the difference between this strap and a seat pack. Besides the fact that the pack keeps everything secure and worry free.


----------



## matw (May 25, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> What am I missing here? What's the difference between this strap and a seat pack. Besides the fact that the pack keeps everything secure and worry free.


Exately. And it looks a lot better in my opinion. I always hated the look of a seat pack but the strap looks badass. Not a big issue for some people but it means a lot to me.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

The orange object is a tire lever. It's not the BR strap, but from Barfly (see post 61). I've got 3 BR straps on order, though.

I like the strap idea over the bag. Weight difference is negligible, so not an advantage there. But it does help to keep he weight low. For instance, my last saddle bag had tube, tools, lever, but also few chain links, derailer hanger, presta/schrdaer adapter, change (yes, coins) and other doo dads. Some of you may say some of that stuff is needed. I think back to my years in mountain biking (1997 to now), and have not used anything other than tubes, tire lever and some Allen wrenches. In fact, I am going to replace that multi tool (15 tools or something like that) with a Blackburn

Also allows me to see exactly what I've got back there. I've assumed I had a tube in the seat bag before only to realize I had used it the prior ride.

Anyway, it's all preference. Use what you like.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Lol so basically the advantage is that you're now less prepared to handle a mechanical failure? 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

ou2mame said:


> Lol so basically the advantage is that you're now less prepared to handle a mechanical failure?
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


Huh? I use the strap, its 100% secure, and I am 100% ready for a mechanical. I carry a tube, CO2, and a lever in the strap and carry the rest in my Tul Bag in my jersey pocket. This includes a chain tool, quick link, extra CO2, tire boot, and the assorted allen/Torx wrenches. What else do you need?


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Phsycle said that he can't carry as much as he could in a saddle bag, and that's a feature to him. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

He also said this-



phsycle said:


> Anyway, it's all preference. Use what you like.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I would hope it's all preference. Otherwise there's way too many rules in mtbing 

I do understand preference. I don't understand the strap is all. It carries less, it's not as portable from seat to seat, and gets what **** you can carry dirty.. And you have to strap bags to the strap to carry smaller things. I'll never understand it I guess. I just found it funny that he said that one of its drawbacks was a feature. It's like saying your broken car will get you less speeding tickets. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

ou2mame said:


> I would hope it's all preference. Otherwise there's way too many rules in mtbing
> 
> I do understand preference. I don't understand the strap is all. It carries less, it's not as portable from seat to seat, and gets what **** you can carry dirty.. And you have to strap bags to the strap to carry smaller things. I'll never understand it I guess. I just found it funny that he said that one of its drawbacks was a feature. It's like saying your broken car will get you less speeding tickets.
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


This. ^^^

Just another gimmick that makes one feel cool. A seat pack does everything a strap does and more. It keeps things secure and worry free.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

*Don't make me repeat myself...*

ut: Who's the crazy one here?
What am I missing here? What's the difference between this strap and a seat pack. Besides the fact that the pack keeps everything secure and worry free.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I feel like I'd be less inclined to even take out my tool knowing I had to repack everything I brought with me. Luckily I brought less lol

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> ut: Who's the crazy one here?
> What am I missing here? What's the difference between this strap and a seat pack.


Quite a bit of difference between the examples you posted, but I agree there's not much difference between the awesome strap and a _small_ seat pack that straps up tight to the seat rails.

I'm OK with the "kitchen sink" travelers and only poke a little good natured fun at their overloaded backpacks, why admonish those who choose to be minimalists?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

J.B. Weld said:


> Quite a bit of difference between the examples you posted, but I agree there's not much difference between the awesome strap and a _small_ seat pack that straps up tight to the seat rails.
> 
> I'm OK with the "kitchen sink" travelers and only poke a little good natured fun at their overloaded backpacks, why admonish those who choose to be minimalists?


I agree the seat pack example I used isn't the one I would choose. But in a hurry that's all I could find for an example. I'd find one that fit closer up to the saddle. And no I'm not putting down ones choice in being a minimalist. I just don't get the raves on this trap technique when a seat pack does everything the strap does and so much more.


----------



## WNCGoater (Aug 21, 2014)

+1, I'm with dirt junkie on this one. Can't understand what is "dorkey" about a seat bag. It holds your gear, keeps it clean, and allows you to retrieve one item without having to repack everything. I'd choose practical and functional every time. Personally I think a small seat bag is aesthetically pleasing in keeping with a neat and streamlined look.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=111423647922&alt=web

This is by far my favorite saddle bag I've ever owned. It holds everything in compartments so I don't have to dig I can just grab one thing if I need it. Plus it holds so much stuff.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

You have to consider the strap part of a system where you also use the Tul Bag for your small bits . For me it's just different and I like different. This is really great for racing where you only really need a tube and CO2.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

ou2mame said:


> ... Plus it holds so much stuff.


That's exactly the point I was trying to make. When I use a saddle bag, I tend to carry more than I need. In fact, when I used a Camelbak, I carried all sorts of junk. The minimalist approach I take physically limits myself in bringing any more than necessary. Again, in my years of MTBing, I carried waaaaay too much crap. I've looked through everything and found stuff I hadn't ever used. The items strapped to my saddle (shown above) plus a pump on the frame takes care of what I need. I don't need a valve adapter, spoke wrench, chain links, a knife, etc. Again, personal preference tailored to MY needs.

The strap seems to be working out for me. The great thing about the strap is that you can size it up or down. I have a small saddle bag that won't fit a tube AND a multi tool. Medium sized bags work ok, but after I use the tube, I get that clanking around of tools inside of the bag. The strap tightens up, neat and tidy. It can also carry oblong objects that the saddle bag can't.

There will always be pros and cons, and for me, the pro's win out here. Maybe not for you, but that's what makes us all individuals.


----------



## matw (May 25, 2011)

The problem with seat bags are that they look like ****! (in my opinion, no offence). I spent a lot of time and money getting my bike to the amazing level of beauty that it is at now (again, in my own opinion). I had a seat bag on there and it threw the whole look of the bike off. The strap is minimal, holds everything need and looks bad ass. I run tubeless and spend a lot (relatively) in between maintaining and cleaning my bike that I usually dont need tools or everything else on my rides. Its been more than two years since I needed anything in my seat bag (or strap). Because of all this, it works great for me.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

^^^Sounds like me.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

matw said:


> The problem with seat bags are that they look like ****! (in my opinion, no offence). I spent a lot of time and money getting my bike to the amazing level of beauty that it is at now (again, in my own opinion). I had a seat bag on there and it threw the whole look of the bike off. The strap is minimal, holds everything need and looks bad ass. I run tubeless and spend a lot (relatively) in between maintaining and cleaning my bike that I usually dont need tools or everything else on my rides. Its been more than two years since I needed anything in my seat bag (or strap). Because of all this, it works great for me.


Not to sound negative but no matter how much time you spend maintaining and cleaning your bike on your off bike hours. Any given ride any mishap or breakdown or crash or,or,or can happen. Trust me when your 9 miles from nowhere and you have a catastrophic failure such as a broken chain and your without the essentials to fix it your in a world of hurt.


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

After I lost a saddle bag on a trail with about $50 worth of stuff (incl the bag) I decided to get an Awesome Strap. I wrap my tube in a small ziplock back so it won't get abraded by the nylon strap and I carry 2 CO2s and 2 levers and 1 inflator. I have never lost A THING out of my AS and ridden hundreds of miles with it. Plus, I know it won't break like a saddle bag can. Whatever it can't carry I pack in a jersey pocket. One of the best $12 I've spent in mountain biking.

Edit: I agree with matw on the whole looks thing. Most saddle bags look terrible .


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

There seem to be some misconceptions about the strap.

1) Using a strap does not mean you are unprepared or will be stranded - you can carry other bits that don't fit in your jersey pockets.
2) The strap is as secure as a saddle bag.
3) Transferring it between bikes is as easy/fast as a saddlebag. The new Race 3 design is super slick.
4) The strap works with dropper posts better than a bag.

Other thoughts:

1) You can carry more in a larger saddlebag.
2) The saddlebag will keep your stuff cleaner.
3) The saddlebag will allow you to take out items without taking them all out.

I don't break down on the trail...at least not often enough to keep track. I take care of my bike. I run tubeless. I don't ride in the mud. I wear regular jerseys with pockets. In the event of a major breakdown/flat, who cares about taking all your bits out vs. fishing for one item? You are stopped on the side of the trail and at this point, time isn't your major concern.

I have run a saddle bag and I have run the strap. I like the strap!


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Not to sound negative but no matter how much time you spend maintaining and cleaning your bike on your off bike hours. Any given ride any mishap or breakdown or crash or,or,or can happen. Trust me when your 9 miles from nowhere and you have a catastrophic failure such as a broken chain and your without the essentials to fix it your in a world of hurt.


Using the strap doesn't mean you don't carry the essentials...I do (in my Tul Bag stuffed in my jersey pocket)!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

TiGeo said:


> There seem to be some misconceptions about the strap.
> 
> 1) Using a strap does not mean you are unprepared or will be stranded - you can carry other bits that don't fit in your jersey pockets.
> 2) The strap is as secure as a saddle bag.
> ...


You forgot #4 the most important feature of a seat pack over a strap.

4) A seat pack allows for "stress free" riding without the worry of losing anything.

Just saying


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> You forgot #4 the most important feature of a seat pack over a strap.
> 
> 4) A seat pack allows for "stress free" riding without the worry of losing anything.
> 
> Just saying


I take by this comment that you actually haven't held/seen/used one? Absolutely as secure if used correctly as a bag for a tube, lever, and CO2. It has non-slip material on the side that holds the stuff. Nothing is falling out of this...so no..that isn't an advantage of a seat bag.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

TiGeo said:


> I take by this comment that you actually haven't held/seen/used one? Absolutely as secure if used correctly as a bag for a tube, lever, and CO2. It has non-slip material on the side that holds the stuff. Nothing is falling out of this...so nom..that isn't an advantage of a seat bag.


Nope never used one. But "as secure if used correctly as a bag" would be an impossibility seeing how it doesn't have the containment of a bag. With a bag there's no way anything is coming out of it unless you leave it unzipped. With a strap the possibility of losing something is ever present. I'm not saying the strap doesn't secure it tight but comparing the two in terms of security there's not a comparison.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nope never used one. But "as secure if used correctly as a bag" would be an impossibility seeing how it doesn't have the containment of a bag. With a bag there's no way anything is coming out of it unless you leave it unzipped. With a strap the possibility of losing something is ever present. I'm not saying the strap doesn't secure it tight but comparing the two in terms of security there's not a comparison.


Would "double bagging" your saddle bag make it more secure? By your definition, "yes."  In real-world use? No significant added benefit. Five bumpy rides now on my rigid bike and nothing has moved at all. The strap is secure enough to keep everything in-place.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I still don't get it haha.. I'm sorry, I don't think any less of anyone for using one, and i'm a capitalist and think it's great someone thought of something and people are buying it, I'm just not seeing the advantage. The advantages so far are that it holds less, and seems to be as secure as a bag that holds more. So it doesn't seem like there's much advantage, other than people like how it looks and for some reason want to bring less or carry tools on their person.. Which to me is dangerous cause when you fall and your bag full of stuff that doesn't fit in the strap compressed into your body on a fall... That just hurts. I don't carry things in my pockets for that reason alone. Everything goes on the bike so that when I fall I'm not breaking something, or further injuring myself. I'm not saying it's dangerous, but i have fallen with hard objects in my shorts pockets, and been left with bruises the shape and size of the objects in my shorts pockets. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

OldZaskar said:


> Just not a practical solution. Too many small things it can't carry...
> - CO2 chuck
> - Small patches
> - PowerLink
> ...


I have one and keep the tube in a ziplock bag to keep it from getting a puncture from rocks and crap thrown up by the rear tire. I keep a patch kit in that bag, the c02 chuck screwed on and taped in place on the c02, a powerlink taped in the open space on my tire lever, and the multi tool on one side of the tube (tool, tube, c02).


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I'm sorry all you "awesome strap" pushers but there hasn't been a single post that gives any advantage over a seat pack. Other than it's "cool looking" and is lighter because it holds less. There is another point I haven't addressed. With a seat pack you pretty much throw what's needed. haphazardly in it. With a strap you have to bundle up a perfect tight little package EVERY time. And in my opinion that sounds like a PITA.

A breakdown of advantages from a strap to a seat 
pack.

Strap advantage
1] Lighter
2] cool looking
3] XC race 

Seat pack advantages:
1] Holds more / makes longer rides possible. Holds food as well as all tools.
2] Keeps everything dry and mud free.
3] Stress free of losing anything.
4] No tight rolled up packing is needed.
5] No need to carry anything on person / safe.
6] Always have everything you need in pack.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Lately on my normal loop I've been ditching any sort of pack altogether and just slip my spare tube, patch kit and multi-tool in my jersey pockets.

"Dangerous" as that may be.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

You are living on the edge.


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

TiGeo said:


> You are living on the edge.


No doubt. I've carried all the normal essentials in my jersey pockets only for 10+ yrs. Tube in left outside....middle pocket is always a modular cheap see-thru plastic wifes discarded makeup case (holding Co2+inflater, mini tire pump, 2x master links, 3-4 high use allen bolts, zip ties, toilet paper, tire iron, CB19 multi tool, patch kit, duct tape)....right pocket is always for nutrition(Gu's, powerbars, etc).

Any small amount of extra 3-season clothing(arm/knee warmers and wind vest), get crammed in amongst the tube, food, etc.

Never ever have I needed more repair items. Waterbottles (of course) on the frame. Rarely do I ever wear a pack(I hate'm). Sometimes even for a solo all-dayer BS ride at Pisgah(altho I like to carry a 2nd tube for such rides, so it gets taped to the frame somewhere).

I'd try the strap just for the apparently very tight and secure fit. Every saddle bag I've ever tried or otherwise observed..upon heavy use and/or when it gets wet...the straps stretched and came somewhat loose, ending up flopping around, falling off, etc. Even on my roadie they get somewhat saggy where they can't be tightly secured anymore. So I quickly stopped using them even on it.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I use their road version on my road bike...works great and they even make hi-viz.


----------



## matw (May 25, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I'm sorry all you "awesome strap" pushers but there hasn't been a single post that gives any advantage over a seat pack. Other than it's "cool looking" and is lighter because it holds less. There is another point I haven't addressed. With a seat pack you pretty much throw what's needed. haphazardly in it. With a strap you have to bundle up a perfect tight little package EVERY time. And in my opinion that sounds like a PITA.
> 
> A breakdown of advantages from a strap to a seat
> pack.
> ...


Let me just stress again:
- The strap is just as secure as a seat bag. I've used mine fora while and the stuff hasn't moved 1/8" literally.
- The strap is not for everybody. If you feel the need to bring more stuff than the strap can hold it is obviously not for you (unless you put stuff in your pockets). It can hold everything I need for my rides (except water) so its perfect for me.
- I run tubeless (no flats) and I maintain/prepare my bike in between rides so I never need to "unpack everything" from the strap. 
- Again, it looks bad ass compared to a seat bag that looks "old man like" (my opinion)


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I am chuckling to myself at the people saying that a seat bag looks like garbage, yet they strap this open ended contraption that looks 100% homemade on there and say that looks better.


----------



## matw (May 25, 2011)

TenSpeed said:


> I am chuckling to myself at the people saying that a seat bag looks like garbage, yet they strap this open ended contraption that looks 100% homemade on there and say that looks better.


Yeah, apparently different people have different taste  To me the strap looks super cool (minimalistic, functionalistic, form follows function). Beautiful in my eyes.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Love the look. Lots of colors and patterns to choose from. Hardly homemade looking.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I'm sorry all you "awesome strap" pushers but there hasn't been a single post that gives any advantage over a seat pack.


To have a seat bag that isn't swinging around to some degree (I hate that feeling) I have to bind it fairly tightly on the seat post, which then causes the action of my dropper to be compromised unless the seat bag is fairly empty. So, strap works better for me with dropper. To me that's all I need right there to justify strap instead of bag. I did mention that in a post quite a bit further up already though, so this is kind of redundant but you say not one post that has any advantages.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

BTW, my favorite seat bag I ever used was my Blackburn rasta.


----------



## WNCGoater (Aug 21, 2014)

I don't understand the aversion to seat bags. But likewise, I guess I'm guilty because I don't see the attraction to the strap. I don't get the "cool" look. Purely aesthetics, I prefer the look of the seat bag. That strap is kinda like laying your toothpaste, toothbrush, comb, deodorant, etc out on the bathroom counter instead of putting it away in a drawer! 
Heck, us in the bag camp don't want to see your yucky ole tubes and CO2! Ewww...!

But I understand, different strokes for different folks. Being a backpacker, I understand minimalists. If it works for you great. I'll keep riding around with my "old man" seat bag though you could look at me and identify me as such without the bag!


Oh and...(cough, cough) I haven't heard anyone in the strap camp claim putting their car keys securely in that strap then laying down 20 miles of trail. Just sayin...


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Keys? They are securely locked in my car..have a Ford..touchpad is the greatest invention ever. Without it, I either zip them in one of the pockets of my baggies or if wearing the spandex, jersey pocket works just fine. Jersey pockets...they hold a lot of crap!


----------



## FullBladdy (Aug 26, 2011)

When I learned of these I thought road bike, went out to the garage and in two minutes made one with a velcro strap I had laying around. Having a few seat bags (for my road bike) and carrying a camelbak for the vast majority of MTB rides I do not see me using this on my mountain bike. On my road bike however I do enjoy what it has to offer. It is minimal and doesn't budge. I have modded my seat bags a few times to get it more snug, with this it is tight and won't sag. 

One other thing that drew me to this on the road bike is that I and other people I know have had some issue with legs rubbing against the seatbag. Mainly these were with larger bags. The strap lets you tuck as much as you can between the rails and really gets things out of the way. 

Something else that made me think was the amount of comments on the time to break it down for access. I don't know about the majority but I rarely use the tools, levers, tubes, etc. Maybe twice a year so the break down for me doesn't weigh in with normal usage. Now my friend seems to break sh*t every ride so he needs the access or better skills 

I could see this good on a mtb on race day.


----------



## WNCGoater (Aug 21, 2014)

TiGeo said:


> Keys? They are securely locked in my car..have a Ford..touchpad is the greatest invention ever. Without it, I either zip them in one of the pockets of my baggies or if wearing the spandex, jersey pocket works just fine. Jersey pockets...they hold a lot of crap!


I'm with you on the keypad. That is the one most missed feature on my old Explorer. Why every manufacturer doesn't do this is beyond me.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

^^^No idea. My Focus didn't come with it but you can bet I paid $125 for the dealer to add it. For active folks...its a blessing. No more stuffing the key under the wheel well when surfing/biking!


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

James.Hamilton said:


> When I learned of these I thought road bike, went out to the garage and in two minutes made one with a velcro strap I had laying around. Having a few seat bags (for my road bike) and carrying a camelbak for the vast majority of MTB rides I do not see me using this on my mountain bike. On my road bike however I do enjoy what it has to offer. It is minimal and doesn't budge. I have modded my seat bags a few times to get it more snug, with this it is tight and won't sag.
> 
> One other thing that drew me to this on the road bike is that I and other people I know have had some issue with legs rubbing against the seatbag. Mainly these were with larger bags. The strap lets you tuck as much as you can between the rails and really gets things out of the way.
> 
> ...


The Awesome Strap (Camrat is their road version) is really much nicer than a simple velcro strap. Its got non-slip material on it to keep things put and it has two small elastic straps to pack your gear on the strap before installing. Finally, the current version installs super-fast. For $12...order one and find out!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> *I'm sorry all you "awesome strap" pushers but there hasn't been a single post that gives any advantage over a seat pack *





Circlip said:


> To have a seat bag that isn't swinging around to some degree (I hate that feeling) I have to bind it fairly tightly on the seat post, which then causes the action of my dropper to be compromised unless the seat bag is fairly empty. So, strap works better for me with dropper. To me that's all I need right there to justify strap instead of bag. I did mention that in a post quite a bit further up already though, so this is kind of redundant but you say not one post that has any advantages.


I like how you cut down my entire post to just the one sentence that fitted your needs.



DIRTJUNKIE said:


> *I'm sorry all you "awesome strap" pushers but there hasn't been a single post that gives any advantage over a seat pack.* Other than it's "cool looking" and is lighter because it holds less. There is another point I haven't addressed. With a seat pack you pretty much throw what's needed. haphazardly in it. With a strap you have to bundle up a perfect tight little package EVERY time. And in my opinion that sounds like a PITA.
> 
> A breakdown of advantages from a strap to a seat
> pack.
> ...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

wncgoater said:


> i don't understand the aversion to seat bags. But likewise, i guess i'm guilty because i don't see the attraction to the strap. I don't get the "cool" look. Purely aesthetics, i prefer the look of the seat bag. That strap is kinda like laying your toothpaste, toothbrush, comb, deodorant, etc out on the bathroom counter instead of putting it away in a drawer!
> Heck, us in the bag camp don't want to see your yucky ole tubes and co2! Ewww...!
> 
> But i understand, different strokes for different folks. Being a backpacker, i understand minimalists. If it works for you great. I'll keep riding around with my "old man" seat bag though you could look at me and identify me as such without the bag!
> ...


x 2

Topeak makes some nice seat packs.

topeak packs - Yahoo Image Search Results


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a spare key that I keep in one of the zipper compartments of my seat bag. Audi hasn't mastered the key pad yet. My Bronco had it though and I do miss it. I just don't miss the 8mpg. I'm waiting to see a strap on the trail, but all I see are ugly seat bags lol

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

They are uncommon...a niche product for the cool kids


----------



## WNCGoater (Aug 21, 2014)

TiGeo said:


> They are uncommon...a niche product for the cool kids


Ahh, got it. Only allowed in the "cool club". :thumbsup:

I've been wondering why I get funny looks at my rear-view mirror on my Rockhopper. Do you guys have any ideas? 

Just kidding, I don't really have a rear-view on my mtb. (cough, cough)


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Are we really done debating this strap versus seat pack issue. I think the strap camp ran out of advantages.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

The strap goes to 11?


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I just got a tattoo that says "Strap forever *****es!".


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Bag > strap. Better for keeping your weed in if you are into that sort of thing. Strap + bag of weed...likely fail.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

We could have a flat-off whereby we do a head-to-head competition for changing a flat with someone using the strap and someone using a seat bag. Kinda like a death-match.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

TiGeo said:


> We could have a flat-off whereby we do a head-to-head competition for changing a flat with someone using the strap and someone using a seat bag. Kinda like a death-match.


Because the dude with the seat pack would be sitting on a rock eating his PB&J sandwich he carried in his pack. Contemplating which one of his plethora of tools he brought which one to use.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

TiGeo said:


> We could have a flat-off whereby we do a head-to-head competition for changing a flat with someone using the strap and someone using a seat bag. Kinda like a death-match.


Because the dude with the seat pack would be sitting on a rock eating his PB&J sandwich he carried in his pack. Contemplating which one of his plethora of tools he brought which one to use.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Not sure I want to eat a PBJ from a seat bag...but one of these from my jersey pocket...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

TiGeo said:


> Not sure I want to eat a PBJ from a seat bag...but one of these from my jersey pocket...


If you fell on that it could be the end of you.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Hahaha


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Every time I see this thread I think about getting one and since it refuses to die I guess I've got no choice but to pony up the $12 and see what all the hubbub is about, dag-nabbit. Going with the chili pepper, nice marketing BR!

I understand that some folks just want to hang out in the woods eating pb&j's and fine tuning their derailleurs and brakes, and that's all good by me but when I'm out there my priority is to ride, all that other mundane business can wait until later.

Less is more!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

J.B. Weld said:


> Every time I see this thread I think about getting one and since it refuses to die I guess I've got no choice but to pony up the $12 and see what all the hubbub is about, dag-nabbit. Going with the chili pepper, nice marketing BR!
> 
> I understand that some folks just want to hang out in the woods eating pb&j's and fine tuning their derailleurs and brakes, and that's all good by me but when I'm out there my priority is to ride, all that other mundane business can wait until later.
> 
> *Less is more!*


So your lady friends are alright with that. 
Mine prefer to stop for a PB&J sammage break.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

J.B. Weld said:


> Every time I see this thread I think about getting one and since it refuses to die I guess I've got no choice but to pony up the $12 and see what all the hubbub is about, dag-nabbit. Going with the chili pepper, nice marketing BR!
> 
> I understand that some folks just want to hang out in the woods eating pb&j's and fine tuning their derailleurs and brakes, and that's all good by me but when I'm out there my priority is to ride, all that other mundane business can wait until later.
> 
> Less is more!


Good on 'ya! Grab a few other bits...the Tul Bag is great for your small stuff and the Tube Tourniquet is AWESOME for strapping your battery to your bike for night rides.


----------



## matw (May 25, 2011)

Oubiously, this is not for everybody. One thing that I think the "seat bag camp" is getting wrong is the accessibility issue. The strap is not for getting stuff out of during rides. Its not for food, pb&j, weed etc. Ideally (in my case) what is in the strap should never come out of there. I run tubeless so I "never" have flats. I do maintenance in between rides so I dont need tools during the ride.

If you need to access stuff during a ride, the strap is not for you.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

15% off for a few days at www.backcountryreserach.com


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

matw said:


> Oubiously, this is not for everybody. One thing that I think the "seat bag camp" is getting wrong is the accessibility issue. The strap is not for getting stuff out of during rides. Its not for food, pb&j, weed etc. Ideally (in my case) what is in the strap should never come out of there. I run tubeless so I "never" have flats. I do maintenance in between rides so I dont need tools during the ride.
> 
> If you need to access stuff during a ride, the strap is not for you.


Just because you do maintenance in between your rides rides does not make you immune to a break down 20 miles out. With a seat bag everything is there to fix the bike and enjoy a lunch while doing it.


----------



## dan4jeepin (Apr 9, 2007)

Might have to pick up one for the road bike since it's 15% off. But you guys do bring up a good point on weed transportation issues without a giant saddle bag.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

matw said:


> Oubiously, this is not for everybody. One thing that I think the "seat bag camp" is getting wrong is the accessibility issue. The strap is not for getting stuff out of during rides. Its not for food, pb&j, weed etc. Ideally (in my case) what is in the strap should never come out of there. I run tubeless so I "never" have flats. I do maintenance in between rides so I dont need tools during the ride.
> 
> If you need to access stuff during a ride, the strap is not for you.


Your stuff that you may need quick access to should be carried in your Tul Bag in your jersey pocket or just your jersey pocket in general. One issue I will warn you about. I had a tube in my strap for over a year. I did flat out a few months ago due to sealant drying out. when I got my stuff out to put my tube in..it had gotten worn on the crease and had a tear..fail. Bummed one from a buddy and kept riding. But just a caution..check your tube every few months and make sure it is ok. Finally, it you fold it up the way it comes out of the box you shouldn't have an issue; I did mine super-anal like and folded it so the valve was in the middle (if this makes sense to you) and this is what probably caused the early failure. Folding it this way allows it to fold flatter but I won't be doing that anymore!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

15 % off are you kidding me they actually charge money for this little strap. I could cut one off of a fanny pack that hasn't been used since a 1978' ski trip.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Boys have a penis and girls have a vagina.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Just to show those that are unfamiliar. ...it's not just a strap. You attach your gear to it first using the bungee and it is held with the non-slip backing. Then you install on your post.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

TiGeo said:


> Just to show those that are unfamiliar. ...it's not just a strap. You attach your gear to it first using the bungee and it is held with the non-slip backing. Then you install on your post.


And it's a pain in the ass to wrap up into a tiny little package EVERY time to "reinstall" it on the bike. Why not haphazardly throw everything in the seat pack and be on your way.


----------



## matw (May 25, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> And it's a pain in the ass to wrap up into a tiny little package EVERY time to "reinstall" it on the bike. Why not haphazardly throw everything in the seat pack and be on your way.


I dont think you guys from "seat bag camp" are ever gonna understand (which is ok). This is NOT a seat bag. It is something else. It doesnt replace a seat bag. You have to rethink your way of packing whatever supplies you are bringing on your bike.

As I've said before in thins thread, I'm a minimalist. I have not flats and less than one "mechanical" a year. I also usually ride trails that dont get too far away from the parking lot. Not that I have ever walked home.

The ONLY times I have had my strap off since I got it is to show it to people. If you need to repack/reinstall before every ride, this strap is not for you.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I have used the stuff in my strap exactly once since having it...this isn't something you mess with much. If you need the CO2 you just slide it out. I need to make a video...it's really easy to deal with.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

matw said:


> I dont think you guys from "seat bag camp" are ever gonna understand (which is ok). This is NOT a seat bag. It is something else. It doesnt replace a seat bag. You have to rethink your way of packing whatever supplies you are bringing on your bike.
> 
> As I've said before in thins thread, I'm a minimalist. I have not flats and less than one "mechanical" a year. I also usually ride trails that dont get too far away from the parking lot. Not that I have ever walked home.
> 
> The ONLY times I have had my strap off since I got it is to show it to people. If you need to repack/reinstall before every ride, this strap is not for you.


Exactly. BTW...this is an entertaining thread!


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm gonna make my own. It's going to be a combination of the awesome strap and a saddle bag. I'm going to call it: "Awesome Sack"


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

matw said:


> I dont think you guys from "seat bag camp" are ever gonna understand (which is ok). This is NOT a seat bag. It is something else. It doesnt replace a seat bag. You have to rethink your way of packing whatever supplies you are bringing on your bike.
> 
> As I've said before in thins thread, I'm a minimalist. I have not flats and less than one "mechanical" a year. I also usually ride trails that dont get too far away from the parking lot. Not that I have ever walked home.
> 
> The ONLY times I have had my strap off since I got it is to show it to people. If you need to repack/reinstall before every ride, this strap is not for you.


Mat I respect all in the a "Strap camp". I wasn't the one that compared the strap to a seat pack first. There really isn't a comparison. The seat pack has many more advantages I over the strap. Your statement about maintaining your bike in between rides so you don't have repair issues while riding floored me. No maintenance in the world can prevent a break down. Sure it helps but it doesn't make you immune to it. And when the inevitable happens don't you want to be prepared to fix almost anything plus eat a good meal.


----------



## matw (May 25, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Mat I respect all in the a "Strap camp". I wasn't the one that compared the strap to a seat pack first. There really isn't a comparison. The seat pack has many more advantages I over the strap. Your statement about maintaining your bike in between rides so you don't have repair issues while riding floored me. No maintenance in the world can prevent a break down. Sure it helps but it doesn't make you immune to it. And when the inevitable happens don't you want to be prepared to fix almost anything plus eat a good meal.


Your right! I came across a bit too black/white there. Fast is still that in my experience over the last few years, keeping your bike clean, lubed, tuned etc. really does make a huge difference when it comes to breakdowns. I've probably been lucky but I very rarely have any problems with my bike on the trail. Of course there is the "stick in rear mech" and that kind of thing that will always screw you up. I havent tried it yet after 1000s of miles. Knock on wood.

I understand that having a seat bag with a der. hanger, duct tape and all that is amazing when you finally need that one day out of a hundred. For me, its not worth it.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I just don't see the issue...here is what I carry in my Tul Bag in my jersey pocket along with my Epipen and whatever food etc. I need. This is in addition to the CO2 inflator, lever, and tube in my strap. I also tossed in a spoke wrench and derailleur hanger which I don't normally carry just to show what I have room for. If I can't fix it with this I am walking anyway. When I used to use a Camelbak I carried the same items. When I used a seat bag I carried the same items.


----------



## WNCGoater (Aug 21, 2014)

So let me get this straight.

You use something called a "Tul Bag" to put your loose gear in then

...you have to buy a biking specific jersey because...

... you need the Jersey pockets to put stuff in and every jersey I've ever seen has three pockets.

...you put your Tul Bag in a one of the multiple jersey pockets 'cause you gotta have somewhere to put the Tul bag.

...and then you get this "uber-cool awesome strap" to put things that don't go in the multiple jersey pockets (?) and you strap doo-dads into it cinching them down tightly under the seat because, well, you never need or use this stuff anyway. Except when you need a tube and you find it has been cinch down so tight that it now has a pinched crease and won't hold air.

...so you have all your gear stuffed in multiple places

... and add other stuff to the jersey including your PBJ and weed

...And you call yourselves "minimalists"? :skep:

Just a thought, but, wouldn't it be simpler to put it all in one place in a compact area. Let's see, like maybe a bag of some sort. Heck someone could design a sleek, streamlined looking, zippered bag that straps neatly under the seat to hold all your necessities in one place.

Of course, that doesn't make sense because it makes more sense to be cool rather than functional and practical. 

Us old doods don't get it, but we quit being cool long ago.


----------



## WNCGoater (Aug 21, 2014)

And to top it off you spend 12 bucks for a piece of Velcro.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

^^^basically...yes :thumbsup:

I am wearing a jersey anyway...its what you wear when you ride a bike...it has pockets on the back for (I know this is crazy) carrying stuff..this isn't an extra purchase to use a strap. Fine..so you use a seat bag for the gear...you still are going to stick your gel, power bar, sammich, etc. in your jersey pocket so you can actually get to it when you need it. I sometimes carry an extra water bottle in my jersey pocket b/c my bike only has room for one cage.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I like what Specialized is doing with their SWAT technology...top cap chain tool, multi tool attached to cage, tube/lever/CO2 in small box.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Lol.. This thread is crazy. I've been contemplating just getting a frame bag, esp for my fat bike for winter riding if I want to being a thermos or something like that. That sounds more utilitarian than a strap. Probably not as cool looking though haha

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## ElwoodT (Mar 13, 2011)

rare to see a troll with such a high post count. just saying.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Me? 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## ElwoodT (Mar 13, 2011)

^^no.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

TiGeo said:


> ^^^basically...yes :thumbsup:
> 
> I am wearing a jersey anyway...its what you wear when you ride a bike...it has pockets on the back for (I know this is crazy) carrying stuff..this isn't an extra purchase to use a str
> Why wiuld yiu want ti cartt sap. Fine..so you use a seat bag for the gear...you still are going to stick your gel, power bar, sammich, etc. in your jersey pocket so you can actually get to it when you need it. I sometimes carry an extra water bottle in my jersey pocket b/c my bike only has room for one cage.


Why"
Why would you want to carry "any" weight in your jersey pockets. That's the most iritating thing to me. The main reason to get away from a back pack [Camelbak] is to get all that weight off your body. A seat bag solves every problem and then some.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

TiGeo said:


> I just don't see the issue...


The only issue is your proverbial chain getting yanked.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

TiGeo said:


> I just don't see the issue...here is what I carry in my Tul Bag in my jersey pocket along with my Epipen and whatever food etc. I need. This is in addition to the CO2 inflator, lever, and tube in my strap. I also tossed in a spoke wrench and derailleur hanger which I don't normally carry just to show what I have room for. If I can't fix it with this I am walking anyway. When I used to use a Camelbak I carried the same items. When I used a seat bag I carried the same items.


So according to this more than half the items shown are carried in your Jersey pockets. All this just for that cool awesome strap look and the notoriety of being a minimalist. ut: ;


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

TiGeo said:


> But just a caution..check your tube every few months and make sure it is ok.


This is good advice for anyone. Tubes are made of thin butyl rubber... between .45 and .9mm thin/thick. I've been riding for a couple decades now, and I've seen new tubes pulled outta straps, packs, duct tape and bags with tears. It happens.

What do I do to avoid the problem?

I keep regular weight tubes on my bike with the BCR Race 3 strap for general riding. If I have a race coming up, I pull out the lighter (.60mm thin) tubes from where I keep them. They're loose and tossed in a big bin where I keep a bunch of other crap. I do have to fold them up every time, but it's for piece of mind. The thicker (.90mm) tube is then unfurled and tossed aside until the racing is over.

When I get back from the race, I put air in both tubes, check them, and then put them back where they go (on the bike, in the bin). For more details, I wrote a (long) post abut it:

Bad Idea Racing: Make Great Bike Plannings

It may seem a bit anal, but like I said, tubes can tear... no matter where you keep them. If it hasn't happened to you doing it however you do it, then good on you.

For work (I'm a bike messenger), I use very thick tubes loosely banded and thrown in a pocket in my messenger bag with nothing but a tire lever. I never check them, hope for the best... and that's why I carry two tubes and a patch kit.

I was a saddle bag user for years... mostly for racing only. If I wasn't racing, I was usually wearing a pack.

Here's one of my bags before:










And after a little over a year of endurance racing:










I've gone through three or four different saddle bags before swapping over to straps. I'd had enough of them and found them limiting at best. Multiple reasons for me to step away.

I get that some people want to run different setups. We all have different preferences and needs. Some need a place for their PB&Js and weed and don't wanna wear a jersey. Others wanna bring everything they need while keeping minimal weight on their back. Some people don't get the Tülbag, and I understand that as well. It was a product I asked for back in 2011.










I made the first one out of a couple different beer coozies. I wanted something better than a sun glass sock to put my tools in when racing. Something that would keep them from poking me in the back, dry, and less likely to fall out of my pocket if I take a good tumble. BCR took my idea (by took, I mean I asked them to do it, they didn't steal it) and by using some hi-tech materials, they made it better.










It makes sense for some. Others? Not so much. It's only eleven bucks, and assuming you don't lose it, it should last you a lifetime.

Sincerely,

the unofficial BCR spokesDick


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Dicky has spoken...there is nothing else to be said. Use your seat bags, I am done here!


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

TiGeo said:


> Dicky has spoken...there is nothing else to be said. Use your seat bags, I am done here!


No. This has inspired a blog post for tomorrow. All manner of things. Keys, chainring bolts... college.

I'll link when it's done.


----------



## WNCGoater (Aug 21, 2014)

ElwoodT said:


> rare to see a troll with such a high post count. just saying.


Nah, we're just having fun with one another!


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Out shopping for a seat bag now.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

How about this one? Plenty of room for pb&j's, and no need to leave _any_ of your tools at home!


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

^^^hahaha


----------



## WNCGoater (Aug 21, 2014)

I bought one jersey. I think the only one in the world that was just a plain color. I used it when road biking. I put reading glasses back there once or twice. Then decided I can take everything I need in a saddlebag... and I don't look like a Tour De Carolina or Red Bull Rampage wannabee! I guess I could embrace jerseys more if there were some more plain ones available and they didn't cost an arm & leg. But I don't need the pockets, I have a bag. So I wear Reebok, Adidas, etc. sport shirts, aka "jerseys" I get at a Marshall's or similar for $12 

Realistically, I'm always sorting out what I want and have yet to settle on one thing. I don't like a Camelback and it isn't needed for gear. I don't need the extra hydration with two bottles on the frame. I can carry a third bottle in a (gasp!) fannypack and any extra gear.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

J.B. Weld said:


> How about this one? Plenty of room for pb&j's, and no need to leave _any_ of your tools at home!
> 
> View attachment 928002


And you can fit your weed in there.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

WNCGoater said:


> I bought one jersey. I think the only one in the world that was just a plain color. I used it when road biking. I put reading glasses back there once or twice. Then decided I can take everything I need in a saddlebag... and I don't look like a Tour De Carolina or Red Bull Rampage wannabee! I guess I could embrace jerseys more if there were some more plain ones available and they didn't cost an arm & leg. But I don't need the pockets, I have a bag. So I wear Reebok, Adidas, etc. sport shirts, aka "jerseys" I get at a Marshall's or similar for $12
> 
> Realistically, I'm always sorting out what I want and have yet to settle on one thing. I don't like a Camelback and it isn't needed for gear. I don't need the extra hydration with two bottles on the frame. I can carry a third bottle in a (gasp!) fannypack and any extra gear.


You might be a candidate for the bibs with pockets from Giro, Specialized, Race Face or Pearl Izumi. I've been using the Giro ones with some success... makes baggie shirt riding more practical.










Camera, phone, tube, tools, air... whatnot. All pretty handy. Without looking too Tour de California.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

Hate wearing my camel back on short rides and refuse to use seat bag. Tulbag ordered ...thanks


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

It's funny to me that some refuse to use a seat bag because its not "cool". Even though it solves every problem when not using a Camelbak. I guess posing is more important than functionality.


----------



## ElwoodT (Mar 13, 2011)

^^its funny to me that you need to keep saying that.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> It's funny to me that some refuse to use a seat bag because its not "cool". Even though it solves every problem when not using a Camelbak. I guess posing is more important than functionality.


Ha ha, so using a device that a few internet bike nerds will oogle at is "posing" now? Yeah, I'm a poser, using my BR Poser Strap on my custom poser SS, riding all around these poser trails for internet nerd cred.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

teamdicky said:


> You might be a candidate for the bibs with pockets from Giro, Specialized, Race Face or Pearl Izumi. I've been using the Giro ones with some success... makes baggie shirt riding more practical.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have seen the Specy SWAT bibs...I should try those out next time around.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

TiGeo said:


> I have seen the Specy SWAT bibs...I should try those out next time around.


What I can tell you about the Giro bibs:

I have lost stuff out of them. Gels and what not. Always out the sides, never the middle.

Tülbag and Fonbag stay put. I use a carabiner (looped around the bib strap) to secure my camera in the pocket.

The Giro bibs do NOT hang over the shorts like the Specialized and the Race Face. Your overshorts have to be below the pockets. This might be why they aren't very deep.

I've p!ssed on myself too many times to consider using the barn door anymore. Easier to just pull the junk out the way you have to with other bibs.

They're good, but far from perfect.


----------



## jclyle (Jun 19, 2012)

TiGeo said:


> Out shopping for a seat bag now.


Why not try a Fanny Pack?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

phsycle said:


> Ha ha, so using a device that a few internet bike nerds will oogle at is "posing" now? Yeah, I'm a poser, using my BR Poser Strap on my custom poser SS, riding all around these poser trails for internet nerd cred.


Cool the first step is admitting it. :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> It's funny to me that some refuse to use a seat bag because its not "cool". Even though it solves every problem when not using a Camelbak. I guess posing is more important than functionality.





ElwoodT said:


> ^^its funny to me that you need to keep saying that.


Actually that's the first time I said that ^^^. Thanks for keeping score though.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

teamdicky said:


> And you can fit your weed in there.


Also an 16" bong, which will have to suffice until you get home and start shredding with your 4 footer.

Mountain biking is suffering, I learned that here on mtbr.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> It's funny to me that some refuse to use a seat bag because its not "cool". Even though it solves every problem when not using a Camelbak. I guess posing is more important than functionality.


Yep it's all about posing for me. I don't even ride bikes.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Cool the first step is admitting it. :thumbsup:


Now it's your turn, Mr. 18 thousand posts.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

phsycle said:


> Now it's your turn, Mr. 18 thousand posts.


So my post count bothers you. I've been a member here for 14 years. I know people on here with half the time and are far past 18 K posts.

Apparently one can't even discuss a topic in a discussion forum without some butt hurt somewhere. What was it that I said that bothered you so much. Pointing out advantages of two different bike products aimed at doing the same thing.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

It's pretty bad when you can't talk about velcro... What has the world come to. Obama. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## ElwoodT (Mar 13, 2011)

^^Your post count dosn't bother me. I called you out for trolling.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> So my post count bothers you. I've been a member here for 14 years. I know people on here with half the time and are far past 18 K posts....


Wo, Mr. Defensive! I never said I was bothered by your abnormally high post count. Just found it funny that you're calling others posers while it's apparent you spent plenty of time in front of the screen when you could've been on your bike with your 20lbs of SHTF gear in your saddle pack.  See, you make assumptions, and I make assumptions--you laugh, I laugh, and life goes on. Get it? It's the internet. Your 14+ years of experience should tell you that you can't take things seriously...



DIRTJUNKIE said:


> ...Apparently one can't even discuss a topic in a discussion forum without some butt hurt somewhere....


"Discussing" doesn't involve calling everyone else who doesn't agree with you "posers."  Not sure who the butt hurt one here is.

By the way, interesting that the only ones bad-mouthing these are the ones that haven't tried them. Just an observation...


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I haven't tried neo nazism but I'm pretty sure it's not right for me.. You don't have to try everything to form a pretty good opinion. I don't wear jerseys, and I like to carry stuff... So the velcro strap doesn't fit my needs. I don't need to own one to know that much 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

jclyle said:


> Why not try a Fanny Pack?


I had one in 1991 for my Walkman.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Its amazing how a $12 velcro strap has caused so much anger and arguing...ahhahahahah


----------



## WNCGoater (Aug 21, 2014)

Heck, I was having fun and thought others were doing the same just poking fun at each other. I never dreamed anyone would actuallg be offended. If I offended anyone, my apologies, it wasnt my intent. I surely dont understand the anger over this. 

It's about the riding, not who's carrying what and how. 

I'm outta this one.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

As promised, my opinion on a bunch of things, tips on carrying stuff that you might find useful and/or annoying.... a lot of rambling on a few topics I've spent way too much time thinking about.

Bad Idea Racing: Just the Tipples


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

WNCGoater said:


> Heck, I was having fun and thought others were doing the same just poking fun at each other. I never dreamed anyone would actuallg be offended.


I thought the same. DJ's comment threw me off a bit.


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

3 or 4 different saddle bags with holes worn in them have ended up in my trash can; by the time I filled them with spare socks or ziplock bags or whatever else to keep them whole, they weighed enough to wobble around really annoyingly. Race Strap (plus an tube tourniquet for longer rides) works for me. Never lost anything, never rubbed with my leg, etc etc.Never had any issue getting to anything quickly or having trouble reloading after using.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

rob1035 said:


> 3 or 4 different saddle bags with holes worn in them have ended up in my trash can; by the time I filled them with spare socks or ziplock bags or whatever else to keep them whole, they weighed enough to wobble around really annoyingly. Race Strap (plus an tube tourniquet for longer rides) works for me. Never lost anything, never rubbed with my leg, etc etc.Never had any issue getting to anything quickly or having trouble reloading after using.


+1

Without even going into specific reasons, I've been around long enough, used saddle bags extensively enough (still have 3 different bags from small to large sizes sitting in my gear area) to make an informed decision for myself. The vast majority of times I use a strap on a set-and-forget basis, and other times I may actually choose to use a bag although since getting a couple of BR straps those days are few and far between.


----------



## Thatshowiroll (Jan 30, 2009)

Circlip said:


> +1
> 
> The vast majority of times I use a strap on QUOTE]
> 
> Sorry, had to do it. : )


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

Thatshowiroll said:


> The vast majority of times I use a strap on
> 
> Sorry, had to do it. : )


When one just isn't enough!

(never hurts to be prepared)


----------



## igno-mtb (Jul 18, 2014)

Well, the post is quite diverse so I am going to chime in and say I don't understand how people can "hate" camelbaks, they are the best thing ever!!!
I use one for water but don't like throwing many more stuff in there so I also run a very small seat bag which I don't like that much, maybe worth giving a try to the awesome strap.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Very funny thread, thanks for the lunchtime laughs.

Always enjoy learning from others experience, and have noticed these straps being used at some of the bigger races, and can see their advantages - secure & lightweight.
Like others, used seat bags until they self-destructed, or the tools inside pummeled your tubes, and mangled your sammy.
Pre-hydration bags, Mountain Smith fanny packs allowed carrying extra clothes, H20, food & tools without all that bouncing around.

Now to add some fuel to the fire, yeah - I'm that guy. The one who carries a pack loaded with enough crap 
to rebuild a wheel, drug an elephant, do trailwork, or spend the night. :crazy:










Yes, it may tweak my shoulders & make me sweaty, yet when I fall, 
often it saves my boney azz, and when shiite really hits the fan, usually I've got the right part to fix your bike. 
Since I'm a Clyde, and not very fast, I view the weight as an added workout. (m.i.a. phone, shell)

Best not to biotch about what other's choose, instead discover what works best for you, then get out there to ride the snot out of it.!


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Flyin_W said:


> Pre-hydration bags, Mountain Smith fanny packs allowed carrying extra clothes, H20, food & tools without all that bouncing around...


I still use my MS Tour bag on occasion, whether on a bike or hiking. Bought the thing back in '97 and still in great shape. Love these bags.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

So no camelbak. How do you carry 100 oz of water plus some gatorade? Sandwiches and bacon? Folding saw?


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

I would really love to ride with people like Flying W and ou2mame--I wouldn't even need to bring the BR strap!!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

phsycle said:


> Wo, Mr. Defensive! I never said I was bothered by your abnormally high post count. Just found it funny that you're calling others posers while it's apparent you spent plenty of time in front of the screen when you could've been on your bike with your 20lbs of SHTF gear in your saddle pack.  See, you make assumptions, and I make assumptions--you laugh, I laugh, and life goes on. Get it? It's the internet. Your 14+ years of experience should tell you that you can't take things seriously...
> 
> "Discussing" doesn't involve calling everyone else who doesn't agree with you "posers."  Not sure who the butt hurt one here is.
> 
> By the way, interesting that the only ones bad-mouthing these are the ones that haven't tried them. Just an observation...


Perhaps a anger management class is in order here. ^^^^

I never bad mouthed the strap it's personal preference. My whole point in almost all of my posts was how anyone could compare the strap to a seat pack. Not much of a comparison in terms of advantages.

Who called everyone who didn't agree with me a poser. It certainly wasn't me.

This quote >>



DIRTJUNKIE said:


> It's funny to me that some refuse to use a seat bag because its not "cool". Even though it solves every problem when not using a Camelbak. I guess posing is more important than functionality.


Which was in response only to this quote >>>



Adim_X said:


> Hate wearing my camel back on short rides and refuse to use seat bag. Tulbag ordered ...thanks





ElwoodT said:


> ^^Your post count dosn't bother me. I called you out for trolling.


So discussing one product over another is trolling. Who's pointing fingers now.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I was curious why people prefer a velcro strap to a seat bag.. And the only real reason that makes sense to me is while using a dropper post. Otherwise if you don't need your seat bottomed out, it's purely ascetic. Unless you go back to what that one dude said about it holding less and making him carry less, which I don't understand. I want to be as prepared as possible if i'm looking at a 15 mile walk out of a trail cause I didn't bring something to fix my bike. 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

^ To me it sounds as it secures those items better, and the remaining stuff goes into your jersey pockets.
( I too did not like the way a saddle bag jostled around.)


----------



## ElwoodT (Mar 13, 2011)

Flyin_W said:


> Best not to biotch about what other's choose, instead discover what works best for you, then get out there to ride the snot out of it.!


Well said.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

ou2mame said:


> ...Unless you go back to what that one dude said about it holding less and making him carry less, which I don't understand. I want to be as prepared as possible if i'm looking at a 15 mile walk out of a trail cause I didn't bring something to fix my bike...


I think that was me you're referring to. My point was that in looking at various tools/parts in my pack, the ones mostly used are the same ones wrapped around the saddle. The other parts just have never gotten used. Maybe I don't ride hard enough, I'm lucky, whatever it may be, but knock on wood, I have never had a walk back to the car, except one time a few years ago due to a folded ring.

Be assured, though, that when I am out in the boonies doing the White Rim trail, or attempting the Oregon Outback ride, I'll be bringing plenty of things along, including my camelbak.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

Flyin_W said:


> ^ To me it sounds as it secures those items better, and the remaining stuff goes into your jersey pockets.
> ( I too did not like the way a saddle bag jostled around.)


I have a few different bikes I split time on. I put some bike-specific stuff (most notably the correct tube) on each bike, and there's some other items that are common small tools and supplies that go with me on every ride regardless of bike. It's a lot easier to just throw the Tul Bag in a jersey pocket than it is to swap the saddle bag to another bike, or to remove all the items from one saddle bag and transfer to another saddle bag.

The stuff that goes in the Tul Bag is small, very light, not even noticed once I stuff it in my jersey. The Tul Bag is relatively cheap, and for that small outlay I get something that waterproof, super-durable, and has a nice grippy side so that it stays totally stable in my jersey pocket with almost no chance of bouncing out. The Tul Bag in jersey pocket plus bottles on bike is a much better scenario for me for keeping cool and ventilated than wearing a pack.

That being said, I have a couple of packs, a few seat bags, and straps too. I use any combination of them that fits my needs if the amount of gear or water I need to bring on a given ride warrants it. They're all useful in their own way at different times.



ou2mame said:


> I was curious why people prefer a velcro strap to a seat bag.. And the only real reason that makes sense to me is while using a dropper post.


Yep, as I've posted a couple of times the seat bag inhibits the action of my dropper post, if I bundle up the bag's contents and attachment points securely enough that it doesn't rattle or shift around.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Troll here asking permission to chime in.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

You can chime in.. As long as you agree with the masses 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Troll here asking permission to chime in.


Hey, I'm only a moderator for one of the regional subforums. I have no special powers in General, so no need to tipsy toe around me. Back on topic though, it's not as if I don't know my options, having extensively used all. I wear the proverbial big boy pants with respect to decisions about my gear regardless of whether you think I've adequately justified my reasons and choices. It doesn't bother my that you may make different choices for yourself.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Circlip said:


> Hey, I'm only a moderator for one of the regional subforums. I have no special powers in General, so no need to tipsy toe around me. Back on topic though, it's not as if I don't know my options, having extensively used all. I wear the proverbial big boy pants with respect to decisions about my gear regardless of whether you think I've adequately justified my reasons and choices. It doesn't bother my that you may make different choices for yourself.


Going off the deep end again I see.

I'm thinking of getting one of these Awesome Straps just to carry my PB&J sammage. And then I'll have more room in my jersey pockets for all my important stuff like tools and such. Or I could just get a seat pack band keep all of the above in and be weight free with my jersey. Which is really the point of getting away from a Camelbak in the first place.

Thanks for allowing me to chime in Sir.


----------



## Banjopickin (Jan 9, 2012)

have one on my hardtail. Tube, 2 CO2s, and a tire lever/chain tool combo strapped on. Never lost a thing after a year and a half of riding Pisgah gnar...on a hardtail. I bent a rim hitting square edge rocks but didnt lose my strap's contents...

just reef the hell out of it and go shred.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Going off the deep end again I see.


Ya, reverse 3 1/2 right off the ten meter platform. I can do those in my sleep.



DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I'm thinking of getting one of these Awesome Straps just to carry my PB&J sammage. And then I'll have more room in my jersey pockets for all my important stuff like tools and such. Or I could just get a seat pack band keep all of the above in and be weight free with my jersey. Which is really the point of getting away from a Camelbak in the first place.


After reviewing this thread I've come full circle. I'm just going to ride nekkid and store my sandwich in my ass crack until it's munchie time. Don't believe me? I've seen it done, with pics even (NSFW unfortunately).


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Julie London - Cry Me A River (BEST version on YouTube).avi

This was right after I had a breakdown using my strap and all I had was enough tools to fill my tire that was already full. I didn't have a chain breaker or extra chain links or a sandwich to eat while waiting for help to arrive.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Are Strap-Ons making a comeback? 

Note: Wedgie packs can take several pounds off a persons back, which makes a big difference on a long ride. Or if you have a aging or bad back. 
People that say Wedgei Packs are not cool, are racist...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Geez. 9 pages on gear to carry your gear.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

girlonbike said:


> Geez. 9 pages on gear to carry your gear.


Hey this is important business. Next threads going to be on water bottles versus Camelbaks. "The Bladder Wars"


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Strap Life *****es!


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

TiGeo said:


> Strap Life *****es!


BR is going to wonder why their web site traffic has likely gone through the roof recently. This thread has some serious legs.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

Circlip said:


> BR is going to wonder why their web site traffic has likely gone through the roof recently. This thread has some serious legs.


Lol, I was thinking the same thing. I never heard of BR until this thread came along.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Circlip said:


> BR is going to wonder why their web site traffic has likely gone through the roof recently. This thread has some serious legs.


That explains why lot of the products are sold out.

Maybe DJ and ou2 secretly bought some.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

phsycle said:


> That explains why lot of the products are sold out.
> 
> Maybe DJ and ou2 secretly bought some.


Groovy Baby!


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Circlip said:


> I have a few different bikes I split time on. I put some bike-specific stuff (most notably the correct tube) on each bike, and there's some other items that are common small tools and supplies that go with me on every ride regardless of bike. It's a lot easier to just throw the Tul Bag in a jersey pocket than it is to swap the saddle bag to another bike, or to remove all the items from one saddle bag and transfer to another saddle bag.
> 
> The stuff that goes in the Tul Bag is small, very light, not even noticed once I stuff it in my jersey. The Tul Bag is relatively cheap, and for that small outlay I get something that waterproof, super-durable, and has a nice grippy side so that it stays totally stable in my jersey pocket with almost no chance of bouncing out. The Tul Bag in jersey pocket plus bottles on bike is a much better scenario for me for keeping cool and ventilated than wearing a pack.
> 
> ...


Exactly. Also..using a race-fit jersey that isn't too baggy helps keep things in your pickets nice and snug. I don't even notice my Tul Bag.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

TiGeo said:


> Exactly. Also..using a race-fit jersey that isn't too baggy helps keep things in your pickets nice and snug. I don't even notice my Tul Bag.


What ever happened to a weight free jersey without a Camelbak. Freedom brother freedom that's what it's all about. The beauty of going without a Camelbak is having the freedom to move around unhindered. Nothing in the jersey pockets secures this feeling. Hence / a seat pack that everything fits into.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Maybe I am biased for BR...


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> What ever happened to a weight free jersey without a Camelbak. Freedom brother freedom that's what it's all about. The beauty of going without a Camelbak is having the freedom to move around unhindered. Nothing in the jersey pockets secures this feeling. Hence / a seat pack that everything fits into.


It's a compromise. ..much lighter than a hydration pack and your bike isn't as heavy as using a packed seat bag.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

My work is done here. 


See more on Know Your Meme}


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Hell...even my 10 year old is on board with the strap!


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> My work is done here.


On the contrary, I think you are just starting to hit your stride here. BR would like to present you with their 2014 lifetime achievement award, in recognition of your efforts to keep this thread about velcro at or near the top of the topic list.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Circlip said:


> On the contrary, I think you are just starting to hit your stride here. BR would like to present you with their 2014 lifetime achievement award, in recognition of your efforts to keep this thread about velcro at or near the top of the topic list.


Alright then onward and upward we shall go.
My new "Awkward Strap" should be hitting the shelves at a bike shop near you late 2015'.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Alright then onward and upward we shall go.
> My new "Awkward Strap" should be hitting the shelves at a bike shop near you late 2015'.


Seems legit to try to use natural materials as much as possible instead of brewing up petroleum-based materials. Nice idea. Maybe BR will come out with a special anniversary leather edition awesome strap?


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Mines gonna be made out of hemp. I don't wanna alienate the people who care about animals 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

Welp, just because you guys have kept this thread going for so long...I finally submitted today and ordered one. I hope your satisfied. 

The end


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Good luck! Everyone should buy one! 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

ou2mame said:


> Good luck! Everyone should buy one!
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


On my way as we speak.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

You're gonna look so cool and your dropper post is gonna work so well lol

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

ou2mame said:


> You're gonna look so cool and your dropper post is gonna work so well lol
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


The planets will once again all line up.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Ok, I hate to inject safety into this discussion.

I'm a minimalist, and I usually ride with just a, gasp, "snugged up, rattle free" saddle/seat bag on my SS... beg a pump if I need it from friends.... I use a backpack if it's Tahoe or extended or winter or riding my Ibis with no bottle cages...

But a silly pedal strike at speed last year sent me cartwheeling down the dark 9PM trail, I landed on my Osprey Raptor 10 and still shattered my collarbone, brutal 7 mile ride out, both lights blinking red.

I try not to picture this scene without my backpack, or WITH tool-kit/battery/metal bits in my jersey pockets, strategically placed over my spine, *just saying....*



DIRTJUNKIE said:


> My work is done here.
> 
> 
> See more on Know Your Meme}


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

ou2mame said:


> You're gonna look so cool and your dropper post is gonna work so well lol





DIRTJUNKIE said:


> The planets will once again all line up.


Friends and family will suddenly ask you if you've been working out. Random strangers on the street may offer you (even more) casual sexual encounters (the free kind). Fame and fortune are just a strap away.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Perhaps a anger management class is in order here. ^^^^
> 
> I never bad mouthed the strap it's personal preference. My whole point in almost all of my posts was how anyone could compare the strap to a seat pack. Not much of a comparison in terms of advantages.
> 
> ...


I didn't even buy the strap, i just wanted the little tulbag for phone and keys etc...some trails i ride are 4 miles loops, not epic journeys....just want some organization to Jersey pockets. Plus i am also a roadie so no saddle bags...it's the rules. I do begrudgingly use my camel back on epic rides...i just don't prefer it.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

To summarize (I am sure this will be highly controversial):

Strap:
Great if you are trying to do something different to get away from traditional seat bags/hydration packs. Lots of fashion choices with colors. Will collect dirt if you ride in muddy conditions, Tube Tarp helps with this but doesn’t eliminate it. Need to ensure your tube isn’t damaged if you don’t use it for long periods (tubeless). Keeps the bits on your bike to a minimum. Very secure. Won’t rub on your legs. Best for just the tube, lever, and CO2. Will need to keep other tools/small bits in Tul Bag and store in your jersey pocket – this is likely the stuff that you would need quick access to. Need to wear traditional cycling jerseys with 3-pockets for optimal strap usage. This is very small/light/not-noticeable and does not feel in anyway like wearing a pack. Newest Race 3 strap v. easy to install/remove and can be switched between bikes as easily as a bag. Must take time to pack the strap before installation (tightly roll tube). Not for kitchen sink type riders or those that travel miles from civilization.

Bag:
Great if you want everything in one place and on the bike. If you use too large of a bag it is going to move around which is annoying or could rub on your legs so best to use the smaller bags that can be tightened down and sit fully under the seat. Can just shove things in but for smaller bags, you will still need to pack tube like you do with the strap. Easier to get things in/out of (that would be carried in strap). Easy to switch between bikes. Need to check your gear periodically to makes sure tube isn’t damaged from tools rubbing against it.

Just ordered two more straps (Tube Tourniquet and Camrat) in the hi-viz variety just because...$20..big spender!


----------



## dan4jeepin (Apr 9, 2007)

Well I was going to order a another tulbag, fonbag and a couple more straps but looks like the thread has made them sell out half there stuff.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Flyin_W said:


> Yes, it may tweak my shoulders & make me sweaty, yet when I fall,
> often it saves my boney azz, and when shiite really hits the fan, usually I've got the right part to fix your bike.


What's (moderately) interesting is that I cover a lot of the same bases without a pack. Yeah, I don't carry trail tools, but I still have a lot of the same stuff; Allen wrenches, patches, spoke wrench, tire boot, tube, tire lever, Gorilla tape, chain tool, chainring bolt, money, patches, CO2, pump, tire plug (as opposed to carrying a bottle of Stan's)... in the case of bigger adventures I'll add a knife, spare brake pads, lighter, cycling cap/knee & arm warmers and a water filter. I don't bother with spokes, but I've only broken one Industry Nine spoke since 2006 (put my knee through the wheel)... and I didn't know until long after the ride was over.

Different strokes for different folks. I just strap excess/spare clothes wherever.










That photo is from The Whole Enchilada, no pack all day long.

The Sawyer water filter rolls up tight and is easy to carry/use. Riding most of my bigger rides in Pisgah (land of a billion waterfalls), filters are a lot easier for me than carrying 100oz on my back.










Glad I looked at your photo closer. I didn't realize those were spokes at first.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

^  No, a $2 rain poncho/ shelter. Now realize that there's much to be said for the BA strap, and TUL bag, and will soon try them for normal rides. 

What bottle cage do you use that actually hold bottles?

When solo, and remote, I've learned to carry all this stuff. (except the trail tools, which I add for my local trails.)


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Use Specy Rib Cage..never lost a bottle.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

Flyin_W said:


> What bottle cage do you use that actually hold bottles?


If the trail gets rough enough, dropping bottles is always a risk. I've never encountered a cage that's impossible to lose a bottle from. However, my picks are below for making it much less likely (than other cages I've used) for losing bottles.

Value category; Cateye BC-100

"Open" category ; King Ti

The Cateye kills it for the price, but if money is no object the King Ti cage is so elegant and functional at the same time. Buy once, use forever, as opposed to ALum cages that you will have to replace periodically as they fatigue and loosen or break.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

It may be time for the bottle vs. pack thread...and see how high the post count goes!


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

teamdicky said:


>


You can save 2 whole grams with This. And it's rain proof.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

TiGeo said:


> It may be time for the bottle vs. pack thread...and see how high the post count goes!


Not a contest y'know.


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

As far as cages, I use 1 King Ti, and all the other bikes use the thinner gauge stainless steel. I hate alum cages. They look like chit in no time. They also scoff up the bottles much faster. In contrast, the stainless look new just about forever. And DO last forever otherwise. And they aren't any heavier(much thinner gauge because its stronger) either, at least nothing to speak of. I've never lost a bottle from any metal cage. That covers several 12 hour solo's, Pisgah, countless XC races, ORAMM, whatever. Never. Only once 'ever, and that was during a rough XC race using a roadie carbon cage(which sucked for offroad).

Like this one..


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Flyin_W said:


> What bottle cage do you use that actually hold bottles?


I've lost bottles with the Rib Cage and the side-loading Z Cages I use now. Heavily considering using the King ti... at least on my race bike. So far, laziness and apathy stand in the way of the purchase.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Duckman said:


> As far as cages, I use 1 King Ti, and all the other bikes use the thinner gauge stainless steel.


What brand stainless? My Blackburns couldn't handle washboards. Even when I bent them tighter.


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

teamdicky said:


> What brand stainless? My Blackburns couldn't handle washboards. Even when I bent them tighter.


lol ..the one I pic'd above is a Blackburn. Oh well. To be honest, off hand I can't remember most of them, besides it and a reg ol common Delta. I've had them all for so long(since they last forever) I don't know without going out to the bike shop and looking. Even the Blackburn I pic'd above, I'd gotten 5-6 yrs ago and was hang'n on the garage wall until recently.

This is the Delta..

http://www.amazon.com/Delta-Inox-Bicycle-Bottle-Cage/dp/B000ACAML0

Used it since about 05-ish(and is still mounted as I type this) on an dedicated race 26 HT with a relatively harsh 80mm Fox X (brain) -fork. It also did ORAMM. Never lost a bottle out of it. I like its design since its somewhat easier to use then the more common bend.

I'm pissed off about my King ti, because the bike its currently mounted onto(03 XC 26" Intense Spider), won't come off.. so I could then transfer it to the new 29 race bike. Meaning the 'inside the frame' nut thingies are hopelessly spinning inside the frame...not letting the 2 mount bolts loosen. May have to cut the bolts off somehow..which are titanium also. But then that frame will be ruined forever for mounting another cage onto it. The horror.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

You know what scares the crap out of me. This unsightly mess protruding from under my seat. Sure great for some groomed smooth trails but roll it through tome tech and see if it's all still there set the end. Just saying!

Disclaimer: Not my seat or photos borrowed from a couple Awesome Strap bandwagon types.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Sure great for some groomed smooth trails but roll it through tome tech and see if it's all still there set the end. Just saying!


I've lost an entire seat bag before on the trail (just the one time). Time will tell with the BR strap, but for the life of me I can't comprehend how anything would fall or slip out. I realize that sounds counterintuitive, but for anyone that uses one they'd see pretty quickly why it's not like just using a regular velcro strap. The rougher the terrain, the more confident I'd be that the BR strap and the contents it's holding would still be attached to my bike, versus a seat bag.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

It will not fall out period.


----------



## matw (May 25, 2011)

TiGeo said:


> It will not fall out period.


This.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Circlip said:


> I've lost an entire seat bag before on the trail (just the one time). Time will tell with the BR strap, but for the life of me I can't comprehend how anything would fall or slip out. I realize that sounds counterintuitive, but for anyone that uses one they'd see pretty quickly why it's not like just using a regular velcro strap. The rougher the terrain, the more confident I'd be that the BR strap and the contents it's holding would still be attached to my bike, versus a seat bag.





TiGeo said:


> It will not fall out period.





matw said:


> This.


Hmmm still not convinced. In order for all to stay in tact and secure the load needs to be all of similar size so it can be tightened down tight. What happens when you add a PB&J sammage. It squishes down and becomes lose that's what happens.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

TiGeo said:


> Use Specy Rib Cage..never lost a bottle.


I keep meaning to buy the ribcage but I've only lost a bottle once with my cheapo performancebike cages, into huge POak bush of course. :madman:

I ride a fairly "cush" steel rigid SS on a lot of rocky trails.

edit: Pay no attention to that monstah seat bag....


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

patski said:


> I keep meaning to buy the ribcage but I've only lost a bottle once with my cheapo performancebike cages, into huge POak bush of course..... :madman:
> 
> I ride a fairly "cush" steel rigid SS on a lot of rocky trails....
> 
> View attachment 928722


And take note awesome strap bandwagon types. He's ^^^^ sporting a seat pack. :thumbsup:


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Hmmm still not convinced. In order for all to stay in tact and secure the load needs to be all of similar size so it can be tightened down tight. What happens when you add a PB&J sammage. It squishes down and becomes lose that's what happens.


No no no. Since the strap holds all the main bigger items, that frees up ones jersey pockets for said PBJ.


----------



## matw (May 25, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Hmmm still not convinced. In order for all to stay in tact and secure the load needs to be all of similar size so it can be tightened down tight. What happens when you add a PB&J sammage. It squishes down and becomes lose that's what happens.


So the fact that everyone who owns one reports that stuff stays in place doesnt convince you? think we're done here.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

matw said:


> So the fact that everyone who owns one reports that stuff stays in place doesnt convince you? think we're done here.


The boss has spoken please refrain from anymore discussion in the discussion forum.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

As far as the awesome strap not holding all the comforts needed for long rides. I suppose one could strap anything and everything to all parts of the bike and ride forever. Who's to say the under the seat method has to be the only method. Who knows maybe this look will become the new and improved "cool kid" look.


----------



## dan4jeepin (Apr 9, 2007)

My awesome strap not nearly as neat and tidy as others. I better only ride smooth trails or else it will all fall out!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

dan4jeepin said:


> View attachment 928736
> 
> My awesome strap not nearly as neat and tidy as others. I better only ride smooth trails or else it will all fall out!


Which brings me to another problem with this strap. You have to bundle it up in a neat and tidy roll of goodies every time. Sounds like a pain in the ass to me. With a seat bag you just throw everything in and ride on. Just saying...again. Anybody care to tell me the advantage of this time consuming chore.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Can someone make a Youtube video of the bundling up of all the goodies into a tiny bundle then strap it to the bike please. Maybe first stop and unstrap it and then take everything apart then re-bundle it up and strap it back up to the bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> As far as the awesome strap not holding all the comforts needed for long rides. I suppose one could strap anything and everything to all parts of the bike and ride forever. Who's to say the under the seat method has to be the only method. Who knows maybe this look will become the new and improved "cool kid" look.


Now you're talking. I have done exactly that for some rides, sometimes even in conjunction with a pack so that I can take some weight off my (bad) back.



DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Which brings me to another problem with this strap. You have to bundle it up in a neat and tidy roll of goodies every time. Sounds like a pain in the ass to me. With a seat bag you just throw everything in and ride on. Just saying...again. Anybody care to tell me the advantage of this time consuming chore.


Yes, must take me at least a couple of hours every time I want to get something in or out of the strap. No, seriously now I like junk to be organized for easy access no matter how it's stored or carried whether it's strap, bag, or pack. There's no material difference in time for me to use any of the above. Sometimes even less for the strap, because I can see exactly where the item I need is, instead of hunting around for it in a large volume storage device or trying to figure out why something isn't in the pocket I think it should be in. Another win for the strap!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Circlip said:


> Now you're talking. I have done exactly that for some rides, sometimes even in conjunction with a pack so that I can take some weight off my (bad) back.
> 
> Yes, must take me at least a couple of hours every time I want to get something in or out of the strap. No, seriously now I like junk to be organized for easy access no matter how it's stored or carried whether it's strap, bag, or pack. There's no material difference in time for me to use any of the above. Sometimes even less for the strap, because I can see exactly where the item I need is, instead of hunting around for it in a large volume storage device or trying to figure out why something isn't in the pocket I think it should be in. Another win for the strap!


You missed my above post about making a video.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Can someone make a Youtube video of the bundling up of all the goodies into a tiny bundle then strap it to the bike please. Maybe first stop and unstrap it and then take everything apart then re-bundle it up and strap it back up to the bike. :thumbsup:


The video(s) already exist, even linked in this thread probably although I can't be bothered to go back and find it for you.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Circlip said:


> The video(s) already exist, even linked in this thread probably although I can't be bothered to go back and find it for you.


Nor am I are you sure? I haven't seen any. I'll check scroll through later.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Nor am I are you sure? I haven't seen any. I'll check scroll through later.


BR has their own video, and the "Dick" a.k.a. Mr. $0.03 per mtbr post, I'm sure also has his own vid. All done at a nice slow instructional speed for strap newbies.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

I can definitely see using the strap and tube tarp on my road bike. For the fat-tire bike, the tulbag might be necessary to hold stuff that's small and/or easily lost.


----------



## matw (May 25, 2011)

Seat bags reminds me of minivans. Practical, but...


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

matw said:


> Seat bags reminds me of minivans. Practical, but...


For some reason the term..."my little purse"..comes to mind.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

patski said:


> I keep meaning to buy the ribcage but I've only lost a bottle once with my cheapo performancebike cages, into huge POak bush of course. :madman:
> 
> I ride a fairly "cush" steel rigid SS on a lot of rocky trails.
> 
> ...


The Rib Cage is bullet-proof IMHO..I have never lost a bottle out of it..don't even see how that can happen.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Can someone make a Youtube video of the bundling up of all the goodies into a tiny bundle then strap it to the bike please. Maybe first stop and unstrap it and then take everything apart then re-bundle it up and strap it back up to the bike. :thumbsup:


I am on this...stay tuned!


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Circlip said:


> BR has their own video, and the "Dick" a.k.a. Mr. $0.03 per mtbr post, I'm sure also has his own vid. All done at a nice slow instructional speed for strap newbies.


I don't think anyone has made a video of the newest iteration...stay tuned...I am on this!


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Video...by popular demand!

Backcountry Awesome Strap Race 3: Backcountry Awesome Strap Race 3 - YouTube


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

TiGeo said:


> Video...by popular demand!
> 
> Backcountry Awesome Strap Race 3: Backcountry Awesome Strap Race 3 - YouTube


:lol::lol::lol::lol: That was great I mean awesome. I guess its not as bad as I thought. Still not a fan of carying anything in my Jersey. So seeing how the strap doesn't carry enough goods I'm looking into a seat pack. Great job on the video TiGio. :thumbsup:


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Again...not for everyone but a very secure way to carry a tube etc.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

Duckman said:


> For some reason the term..."my little purse"..comes to mind.


*cough* That's a _*European Men's Handbag*_, thank you very much *cough*


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

TiGeo said:


> Video...by popular demand!


LO double L. Well done sir.

(insert golf clap sound effects here)


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

OK, I'm sold! You're hired, maybe $0.04 a post?

Unadvertised bonus, it seems to come with a "boot" in case you have a sidewall tear.. 



TiGeo said:


> Video...by popular demand! Backcountry Awesome Strap Race 3: Backcountry Awesome Strap Race 3 - YouTube


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Hahaha can you go over the tube tarp insertion again? 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

ou2mame said:


> Hahaha can you go over the tube tarp insertion again?


Me too. I think I need that broken down into more steps and maybe shown in slo-mo so I that can follow along and take notes.

For the tarp-challenged there's no requirement to use one. Many people just load up the bare tube to the strap, although I personally prefer to use the tarp so that in the event I need to use it I'm not installing a tube with lots of grit on it that might wear through it during use inside the tire.


----------



## Brewtality (Jul 25, 2007)

So I'm a little late to the party, like normal. I've read every single post in this thread.
I have to admit, I don't get it.

You are paying how much for this crappy little strap? And an extra bag to carry your tools in?

This strap isn't new technology. I was using straps to fasten tubes and tire levers under my saddle back in the late 80's. Of course we didn't have some fancy strap made just for it. We used toe clip straps. Everybody had a few old worn out straps kicking around. they were a dime a dozen. Just fasten a tube, tire levers and multi-tool under the saddle with a spare toe strap. I never lost a thing using toe straps.

As for your loose small parts, I use a Thomson stem bag. They come with new stems. Most bike shops will have one or two kicking around they can give you. The stem bags drop into a jersey pocket easily and it makes transferring the tools into my Camelback for longer rides a breeze. I gave a Thomson seatpost bag to my wife for her knitting needles. She loves it.

Don't have extra toe straps sitting around?
They are still available, and most of them come in pairs for less money than the awesome strap.
Universal Cycles -- Pedals > Toe Clips & Straps


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

Have to agree to disagree. I've used various generic straps and ties also. The purpose-built BR strap works better. I wouldn't pay hundreds of dollars more for it, but we're talking a few dollars and really I don't even think twice about a difference of a few dollars if it's something that's going to work better for my riding.

People blow that much every time they get a latte that's done the hatch as a one shot deal. I will get years of use and hundreds of rides out of the BR gear. Few extra bucks? Meh...



Brewtality said:


> You are paying how much for this crappy little strap? And an extra bag to carry your tools in?


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Can someone make a Youtube video of the bundling up of all the goodies into a tiny bundle then strap it to the bike please.


I already did that.... not as entertaining a Adam's video though.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Anyone here experimented with the Awesome Strap during sexual activities? Do share the details, please.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Hawg said:


> Anyone here experimented with the Awesome Strap during sexual activities? Do share the details, please.


I'm sure there are several Awesome Strap bandwagon types in this very thread that have at the very least thought about it.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

teamdicky said:


> I already did that.... not as entertaining a Adam's video though.


I don't know dicky your vid was quite informative but lacking a bit of attitude like TiGeos. I think I may have induced that attitude in him a slight bit prior to production. 

After seeing these vids I must agree it is quite awesome. Unfortunately the Multi Tool and the PB&J sammage didn't make the trip. :cryin:


----------



## matw (May 25, 2011)

I'm glad that we finally got DIRTJUNKIE over on our side, hehe  Great video, Tigeo!

Again, I feel that a lot of the strap haters here in this tread seem to miss the basic point of the strap: It is not for everyone. Riding style/location/level of "living on the edge"-ness all factor in.

Just like you dont take you Mazda Miata on a long weekend camping trip into the bush you dont take your Toyota Landcruiser onto the track.

Om my local trails I'm never more than 4-5 miles away from the trailhead (at the bottom of the hill). Strap + hydration bottle (nothing else) is perfect here. When I go on longer backcountry research (hehe) rides into the national park close by I always bring my hydration pack with extra tools and water (strap stays on the bike always).

ALL POWER TO THE STRAP!


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Second video in my collection...how to use the Tul Bag and other such matters...hope this will clear up some of the confusion on this subject. Enjoy!

Backcountry Research Tul Bag and other such matters - YouTube


----------



## matw (May 25, 2011)

Great video!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

matw said:


> I'm glad that we finally got DIRTJUNKIE over on our side, hehe  Great video, Tigeo!
> 
> Again, I feel that a lot of the strap haters here in this tread seem to miss the basic point of the strap: It is not for everyone. Riding style/location/level of "living on the edge"-ness all factor in.
> 
> ...


So are you saying I folded.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

> We used toe clip straps.


I didn't wade through the entire thread, but yeah. Toe clip straps were old school road and then mtn biking racer cred in the day. You saved all that weight by eliminating a seat bag and showed everyone you were badazz! :thumbsup:

I can see the advantage from a minimalist perspective, but not from a practical one. Muddy rides anyone?

I still use one of my old and free toe clip straps to cinch the crap out of my big touring seat bag. Big bag, holds lots of stuff, I like it.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

TiGeo said:


> Video...by popular demand!
> 
> Backcountry Awesome Strap Race 3: Backcountry Awesome Strap Race 3 - YouTube


Lol, that was funny as hell. :lol:


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Harryman said:


> I can see the advantage from a minimalist perspective, but not from a practical one. Muddy rides anyone?


This question keeps coming up, so here's what I had to say about that back in 2009 (before they started making the TUBE TARP

It's an older version of the strap, but the concept is the same.

Bad Idea Racing: Awesome Strap VS The Mud Man




























Keep in mind, I wasn't getting as much mud as I wanted on it for testing purposes, so I actually stopped and packed it on by hand.


----------



## matw (May 25, 2011)

Lol, check Backcountry Research - Makers of the AWESOME STRAPS

"as seen on mtbr" and "the thread that just wont die".


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

15% off? That's an attractive offer, not that I need it or think it's a great solution but I'm a little concerned that my trans-it saddle bag is making my ass look fat...



matw said:


> Lol, check Backcountry Research - Makers of the AWESOME STRAPS
> 
> "as seen on mtbr" and "the thread that just wont die".


----------



## FullBladdy (Aug 26, 2011)

I use my homemade velcro strap both how the awesome strap is shown and as a strap around my seat bag. This allows me to really tighten an otherwise jiggly seat bag and when riding light but in changing weather I can attach my vest, sleeves, legs or a number of other things with the strap to the underside of the seat bag. Best of both worlds!


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

matw said:


> Lol, check Backcountry Research - Makers of the AWESOME STRAPS
> 
> "as seen on mtbr" and "the thread that just wont die".


DJ has got to be getting royalties from BR for his efforts. :lol:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

matw said:


> Lol, check Backcountry Research - Makers of the AWESOME STRAPS
> 
> "as seen on mtbr" and "the thread that just wont die".


Hilarious!
Anyone who hasn't opened that link do so. And check out the little jab at mtbr "the thread that just wont die. Awesome!

Mookie unfortunately I'm out of the loop in receiving any royalties. Again! :madman:


----------



## jclyle (Jun 19, 2012)

Will a C02 inflator fit in the strap, or just a cartridge?


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I dunno but according to people who use the strap you should put whatever doesn't fit somewhere else.. Lol 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

ou2mame said:


> I dunno but according to people who use the strap you should put whatever doesn't fit somewhere else.. Lol
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


Yeah, I think you'd need a Tülbag for that...wait...can you fit Tülbag and a tube in a BR strap??


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Yes...it will easily fit a CO2 cart and a lever. Scroll up a bit for some pics.


----------



## jclyle (Jun 19, 2012)

TiGeo said:


> Yes...it will easily fit a CO2 cart and a lever. Scroll up a bit for some pics.


But will it hold a Genuine Innovations inflator ( non threaded cartridge)


----------



## jclyle (Jun 19, 2012)

So before I hit the order button, Can the Mutherload strap hold a small bottle? It would't need to be an easy access spot for a bottle, just another way of not having to deal with a Cameltoe on medium rides.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

jclyle said:


> So before I hit the order button, Can the Mutherload strap hold a small bottle? It would't need to be an easy access spot for a bottle, just another way of not having to deal with a Cameltoe on medium rides.


Oh man. If you can hold a bottle in your cameltoe.... That can't be comfortable

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## jclyle (Jun 19, 2012)

Going by this video if you can put a 29er tube in the Mutherload, there would be no problem putting a 10oz+ bottle in there.






I have a FS bike so there is only 1 bottle cage. Getting the Mutherload, Tulbag, and controversial strap means I could carry:
21oz in the cage
2 10oz Fuel Belt Bottles in L & R jersey pockets (they fit perfectly, btw)
10oz in Mutherload on top tube.
Small tools go in Tulbag, along with phone and doobage in middle jersey pocket.
Tube, C02, levers under the saddle.

Carry all this crap securely without dealing with a pack? SOLD!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

ou2mame said:


> I dunno but according to people who use the strap you should put whatever doesn't fit somewhere else.. Lol
> 
> Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


You owe me a coffee because half of mine just spewed out my nose after reading that.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

You could consider getting a seatpost adapter for a second cage.


----------



## santa cruzer73 (Oct 22, 2013)

You just got a backdoor awesome strap-on? Wow thats odd!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

santa cruzer73 said:


> You just got a backdoor awesome strap-on? Wow thats odd!


Not for this bunch. ^^^^


----------



## dan4jeepin (Apr 9, 2007)

All this talk about PB&J made me have to have one for my ride, But how to carry it?

Saddle Bag? Heck no those are only for old men. 
Camelbak? Then my back would be soaked with sweat and aching from all the weight.
Jersey with pockets? Then I'd look like a roadie!
Fanny Pack? Negative you can only wear those when enduro is going down.
Bib with pockets? I don't know what this black magic is but I'm not buying.

No the awesome strap would have to do. So I present the awesome strap PB&J carrying add-on.








Now some may not like the aesthetics of the combo but I look at it like a set of truck nutz. Maybe Backcountry research could start making it out of some wiz bang materials with nifty colors?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

dan4jeepin said:


> All this talk about PB&J made me have to have one for my ride, But how to carry it?
> 
> Saddle Bag? Heck no those are only for old men.
> Camelbak? Then my back would be soaked with sweat and aching from all the weight.
> ...


And seeing how I was the one concerned about not being able to carry a PB&J Sammy with the Awesome Strap. I commend you on your efforts. In fact I think you went above and beyond the call off duty here. The strap actually cut the Sammy in half making sammage slicing a thing of the past. Bravo sir!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

dan4jeepin said:


> All this talk about PB&J made me have to have one for my ride, But how to carry it?
> 
> Saddle Bag? Heck no those are only for old men.
> Camelbak? Then my back would be soaked with sweat and aching from all the weight.
> ...


And seeing how I was the one concerned about not being able to carry a PB&J sammy with the Awesome Strap. I commend you on your efforts. In fact I think you went above and beyond the call off duty here. The strap actually cut the sammy in half making sammage slicing a thing of the past. Bravo sir! :thumbsup:


----------



## Brewtality (Jul 25, 2007)

dan4jeepin said:


> No the awesome strap would have to do. So I present the awesome strap PB&J carrying add-on.
> View attachment 929625


I also commend you for your research on this issue, however, you post sucks without a video. You need a hastily prepared video starring a bitter, little, corporate puppet to state your case. 
And I hope that isn't creamy peanut butter on that sammach. Everybody knows crunchy is where it's at.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

^^^You rang?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Brewtality said:


> I also commend you for your research on this issue, however, you post sucks without a video. You need a hastily prepared video starring a bitter, little, corporate puppet to state your case.
> And I hope that isn't creamy peanut butter on that sammach. Everybody knows crunchy is where it's at.


If it was crunchy it's creamy now.


----------



## matw (May 25, 2011)

TiGeo: I love your videos. Please make more. I dont care about what topic 

Also, have you guys seen the new Specialized chain tool that goes in the steerer tube? With that in the fork and some Fix It Sticks in the strap I can loose my Tulbag all together and go completely bare back when riding!

Perfect minimalist (yet prepared for most things) setup is almost complete.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

matw said:


> TiGeo: I love your videos. Please make more. I dont care about what topic
> 
> Also, have you guys seen the new Specialized chain tool that goes in the steerer tube? With that in the fork and some Fix It Sticks in the strap I can loose my Tulbag all together and go completely bare back when riding!
> 
> Perfect minimalist (yet prepared for most things) setup is almost complete.


Hmmmm all the planets align except Jupiter. Jupiter being the PB&J sammy where does he go?


----------



## matw (May 25, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Hmmmm all the planets align except Jupiter. Jupiter being the PB&J sammy where does he go?


I thought dan4jeepin proved that the strap has no problem holding the pb and j. The strap gets her done!


----------



## WNCGoater (Aug 21, 2014)

Straps are superfluous, ride nekkid.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Let's close this out....recap...

Awesome Strap and Tul Bag recap:


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

can a backcountry awesome strap help conceal carry though?


----------



## Brewtality (Jul 25, 2007)

006_007 said:


> can a backcountry awesome strap help conceal carry though?


I think the big one will handle your fire extinguisher no problem.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

With that kind of skill... You don't need a seat bag or a strap... You can just cram everything up there lol


----------



## surlyduck (May 10, 2004)

Used them for years and never lost a thing. I secure stuff to the seatpost, not the seat rails though. Perfect for short, local rides and racing. More remote rides call for more goodies and a hydration pack. Simple as that.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

matw said:


> I thought dan4jeepin proved that the strap has no problem holding the pb and j. The strap gets her done!


Yes but one post was before the other post so who could know the awesome strap could have been so awesome at the time. One can't see into the future even those on the Awesome Strap bandwagon can't even do that.


----------



## WNCGoater (Aug 21, 2014)

*Okay, let me see if I got this straight.*

Just want to make sure I got this straight, and to clarify for anyone getting to this party late....

First, just flat out old school, screams "newb", "wannabe" utterly not cool:









VS.

Absolute awesomeness !!! :thumbsup:









In fairness, I couldn't find the duct tape nor did I introduce a PBJ into the equation.

Just sayin...

Oh, and, YMMV applies.


----------



## WNCGoater (Aug 21, 2014)

Darn, I got a tear in my seat.


Er, "saddle".


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2014)

WNCGoater said:


> Just want to make sure I got this straight, and to clarify for anyone getting to this party late....
> 
> Absolute awesomeness !!! :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 930441


yard sale


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

WNCGoater said:


> Just want to make sure I got this straight, and to clarify for anyone getting to this party late....
> 
> First, just flat out old school, screams "newb", "wannabe" utterly not cool:
> 
> ...


Yes you've hit the nail on the proverbial head. Your rendering of the Awesome Strap is exactly what I've been flag shipping since this thread started. :thumbsup:

A well deserved positive rep coming your way in the near future. Unfortunately it appears I've given you too many in the past to dish out another.


----------



## WNCGoater (Aug 21, 2014)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Yes you've hit the nail on the proverbial head. Your rendering of the Awesome Strap is exactly what I've been flag shipping since this thread started. :thumbsup:
> 
> A well deserved positive rep coming your way in the near future. Unfortunately it appears I've given you too many in the past to dish out another.


See that's what happens when one is careless with their positive reps. "A fool and his positive reps is soon parted". Isn't that written somewhere? My rep bar is getting short. (That happens when you're old) Oh the humanity...

In the meantime, you DO know that TiGeo and company will soon be by to tell us we're uncool and old dudes. Where is ou2mame? We need to circle the wagons.


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

Goater, it looks like the business end of your strapon is going to get caught in the spokes.


----------



## WNCGoater (Aug 21, 2014)

random walk said:


> Goater, it looks like the business end of your strapon is going to get caught in the spokes.


Clinch the ends between the cheeks.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Unfortunately it appears I've given you too many in the past to dish out another.


I got 'em for ya. That was very entertaining, Goater!


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

WNCGoater said:


> See that's what happens when one is careless with their positive reps. "A fool and his positive reps is soon parted". Isn't that written somewhere? My rep bar is getting short. (That happens when you're old) Oh the humanity...
> 
> In the meantime, you DO know that TiGeo and company will soon be by to tell us we're uncool and old dudes. Where is ou2mame? We need to circle the wagons.


Somehow I don't recall coolness or age ever being a factor in this discussion.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cornfield said:


> I got 'em for ya. That was very entertaining, Goater!


Thank you Sir!


----------



## matw (May 25, 2011)

TiGeo said:


> Somehow I don't recall coolness or age ever being a factor in this discussion.


I do admit to falling into the "coolness category". I spent a lot of cash on my bike and I like that it looks just the way I want it. Putting a saddelbag on is throws everything off. And when I can fit everything I need in a strap that also looks cool it seems like a no brainer to me.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

matw said:


> I do admit to falling into the "coolness category". I spent a lot of cash on my bike and I like that it looks just the way I want it. Putting a saddelbag on is throws everything off. And when I can fit everything I need in a strap that also looks cool it seems like a no brainer to me.


One mans cool is another mans geeky look. Who's to say the Awesome Strap is "cool"? To some it may look like you lost your seat pack and it a hurry strapped all your sh!t up under your seat.

Just saying!


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2014)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Thank you Sir!


as did i but not till this morning.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2014)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> One mans cool is another mans geeky look. Who's to say the Awesome Strap is "cool"? To some it may look like you lost your seat pack and it a hurry strapped all your sh!t up under your seat.
> 
> Just saying!


you sir are a weiner!!:thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

nvphatty said:


> you sir are a weiner!!:thumbsup:


I think I hurt some feelers on that one.


----------



## waffleBeast (Jul 5, 2010)

It's only a matter of time before Specialized sues Backcountry Research - Check it.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Hahah. More like BR suing Specy. Too bad this will cost 4 times what the BR strap that does the same thing costs.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Nearly spit my Oreo out when I saw the rendering of that strap by WNCGoater. I laughed so hard because in my mind, that is exactly how I picture it 5 minutes into the ride with one of those straps dangling on the back of a saddle.


----------



## WNCGoater (Aug 21, 2014)

TiGeo said:


> Somehow I don't recall coolness or age ever being a factor in this discussion.


Awww, come on, don't make me scroll back through 14 pages. Did you bump your head ?
Sure, it's ALL ABOUT cool factor, or not.

<wink>


----------



## WNCGoater (Aug 21, 2014)

Cornfield said:


> I got 'em for ya. That was very entertaining, Goater!


Thanks cornfield! Hey Dirtjunkie, cornfield's got your back.


----------



## WNCGoater (Aug 21, 2014)

TenSpeed said:


> Nearly spit my Oreo out when I saw the rendering of that strap by WNCGoater. I laughed so hard because in my mind, that is exactly how I picture it 5 minutes into the ride with one of those straps dangling on the back of a saddle.


All in fun, all in fun!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

TiGeo said:


> Somehow I don't recall coolness or age ever being a factor in this discussion.





WNCGoater said:


> Awww, come on, don't make me scroll back through 14 pages. Did you bump your head ?
> Sure, it's ALL ABOUT cool factor, or not.
> 
> <wink>


That's exactly what I thought when I read TiGeo's cool factor post. Seriously were we reading a different thread than you.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

waffleBeast said:


> It's only a matter of time before Specialized sues Backcountry Research - Check it.


What's the difference neither one of the designs are capable of carrying all the essentials plus a PB&J sammage.

For decades people have been trying to build a better mouse trap only to realize it was perfected in 1899'. And is still the most common and effective trap today.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2014)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> What's the difference neither one of the designs are capable of carrying all the essentials plus a PB&J sammage.


who cares about the utter junk so long as the sammage is there for lunch time goodness.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

When I said "cool factor", I was simply referring to the fact that you are using something made here in the good ol' U S of A and that not many people use. I did not intend that to me that using seat bag was uncool. I would like to see what your PBJ looks like after being shoved in a seat bag....jersey pockets man..jersey pockets..its what they are for.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

TiGeo said:


> When I said "cool factor", I was simply referring to the fact that you are using something made here in the good ol' U S of A and that not many people use. I did not intend that to me that using seat bag was uncool. I would like to see what your PBJ looks like after being shoved in a seat bag....jersey pockets man..jersey pockets..its what they are for.


Trust me a. PB&J Sammage is much better off in a crash in a seat pack rather than a Jersey pocket.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Sorry if this has been mentioned - I'm late to the party and am too lazy to read 15 pages of posts. I always pack TP in case of an emergency dump while on the trail. TP's gotta be dry to work properly as far as I know. Anyone experiment with wet TP and can set me straight on that? I guess I could put it in a ziploc baggie for safekeeping? Camelbak for me. Keep the TP right next to the reading glasses I carry in case I need to see small stuff in dim lighting. Ya, you think it's funny, but in a couple more years you'll all not be able to see what I currently can't see.


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

Forget the TP.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Man, if you need a camelbak to hold your tp you might want to look into your diet. A little bit in a jersey pocket seems like it would be unnoticeable but I guess I wouldn't know, never in my 30-some years of mountain biking have I felt the need to interrupt a ride by stopping and taking a dump.

Also, regarding pb&j's- _much_ safer to carry them in your jersey pocket, they can literally save your @ss in a crash! Kind of messy though.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I have carried some baby wipes in a zip lock in my.....you guessed it....jersey pocket.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

J.B. Weld said:


> Man, if you need a camelbak to hold your tp you might want to look into your diet. A little bit in a jersey pocket seems like it would be unnoticeable but I guess I wouldn't know, never in my 30-some years of mountain biking have I felt the need to interrupt a ride by stopping and taking a dump.
> 
> Also, regarding pb&j's- _much_ safer to carry them in your jersey pocket, they can literally save your @ss in a crash! Kind of messy though.


This would seem to be a world record if you've ridden mtb for 30 plus years and have never stopped to drop off the kids in a bush.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> This would seem to be a world record if you've ridden mtb for 30 plus years and have never stopped to drop off the kids in a bush.


Never has the notion crossed my mind while on a mountain bike ride, guess I'm just a regular guy.

On another note, I'd _like_ to be able to report that "I just got a Backcountry Awesome strap!" but 2 weeks after ordering one I'm sorry to report that I do not yet possess it. Wtf BR? I've had to cancel half a dozen rides now, I can't be having all the cool kids making fun of my droopy old saddle bag.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

J.B. Weld said:


> Never has the notion crossed my mind while on a mountain bike ride, guess I'm just a regular guy.
> 
> On another note, I'd _like_ to be able to report that "I just got a Backcountry Awesome strap!" but 2 weeks after ordering one I'm sorry to report that I do not yet possess it. Wtf BR? I've had to cancel half a dozen rides now, I can't be having all the cool kids making fun of my droopy old saddle bag.


That's because this thread has increased their sales so much they can't keep up. I suspect they are looking into what % per unit gratuity to delve out to the ONE  responsible. Hint!


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

You need to ride some scarier trails... 

ps: JOKE!



J.B. Weld said:


> Never has the notion crossed my mind while on a mountain bike ride, guess I'm just a regular guy.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

J.B. Weld said:


> A little bit in a jersey pocket seems like it would be unnoticeable but I guess I wouldn't know,


Sounds extremely unhygienic? I leave it in a hole not far from the trail, but to each his own I guess.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

If this strap had the capabilities of carrying the PB&J sammage and all the other essentials. Plus keeping everything secure and dry then we might be on to something.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

^ If that's PB&J, DJ, I would be skeered to eat it. It "turned".


----------



## dan4jeepin (Apr 9, 2007)

Hmm I think you may have problems with the glass of milk. Not sure if that is even going with work in a bag. Maybe a cup holder!


----------



## WNCGoater (Aug 21, 2014)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> If this strap had the capabilities of carrying the PB&J sammage and all the other essentials. Plus keeping everything secure and dry then we might be on to something.


Humm... seems some odd and unknown indigenous peoples' food from another part of the world...toasted PBJ, interesting.

Either that or net wurker is right, something went bad.


----------



## WNCGoater (Aug 21, 2014)

dan4jeepin said:


> Hmm I think you may have problems with the glass of milk. Not sure if that is even going with work in a bag. Maybe a cup holder!
> View attachment 931992


Come on, where you been?? That goes in an Awesomeness strap, cinch down tight, safe secure, accessible.
Or your jersey pocket if'n you don't have room in your thong, er, strap.


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

random walk said:


> Forget the TP.


That's one of the strangest things I've....I dunno even what to say.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

WNCGoater said:


> Humm... seems some odd and unknown indigenous peoples' food from another part of the world...toasted PBJ, interesting.
> 
> Either that or net wurker is right, something went bad.


Toasted PB&J YUM!
Plus this patent pending invention dan4jeepin posted for the milk problem is the Awesome Strap add on and I suspect should be part of a package deal in the future.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

WNCGoater said:


> Thanks cornfield! Hey Dirtjunkie, cornfield's got your back.


Yeah thanks but I had already thanked him. I still owe you one for that.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Is there a difference in the thickness of the two straps?


----------



## TwoPumpChump (Feb 13, 2004)

*Tool Koozie*

I bought one of these from Soulcraft bikes. love it! Made in SF by rickshaw bags.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

^^^very nice.


----------



## matw (May 25, 2011)

Looks too much like a minivan... I mean saddle bag. Lol.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

TwoPumpChump said:


> I bought one of these from Soulcraft bikes. love it! Made in SF by rickshaw bags.


Looks like the Awesome a strap on steroids. :thumbsup: It answers every question that the Awesome Strap can't except where to put the PB&J sammy.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

matw said:


> Looks too much like a minivan... I mean saddle bag. Lol.


And the Awesome Strap looks too much like your saddle bag broke mid ride so you haphazardly strapped all your lose sh!t back up under your seat to make it back to the trailhead.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

*Just got a Backcountry Awesome strap!*








[/URL][/IMG]

Minimalistic _and_ added crash protection! I am now officially the coolest kid on the block.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

:lol::lol::lol:You must spread some rep around before giving it to JB Weld again.:madman:


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Well done..I like the chili peppers.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

TwoPumpChump said:


> I bought one of these from Soulcraft bikes. love it! Made in SF by rickshaw bags.


That thing takes all the mess out if you really must join the chill kids with their straps, but really? Doesn't a seat bag hold more in the same space?


----------



## ElwoodT (Mar 13, 2011)

J.B. Weld said:


> *Just got a Backcountry Awesome strap!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


brilliant! a second strap and you could strap your "sammage" up there.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

ElwoodT said:


> brilliant! a second strap and you could strap your "sammage" up there.


I already have a dedicated space for my pb&j's, I keep them in my stomach.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

ElwoodT said:


> brilliant! a second strap and you could strap your "sammage" up there.


In fact if you switched positions and put the PB&J sammage up front and the rest in the back that may even act as more cushion in a fall. And if you started out with crunchy peanut butter upon impact you'd instantly have creamy.

The name Awesome Strap is becoming more and more clear as we get deeper and deeper in depth of the possibilities with it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Coondog#77 (Aug 13, 2012)

I joined the "chill" kids club and ordered an awesome strap. I got tired of my seat bag clanging around and sometimes I just don't want to take a hydro pack.

Flame on!!!


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

^^^welcome..just remember...sammiches go in jersey pockets.


----------



## voghan (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm tired of wearing a hydro pack and think this might be its replacement. Looks pretty slick.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

voghan said:


> I'm tired of wearing a hydro pack and think this might be its replacement. Looks pretty slick.


Yeah it's all great until you break down and realize you don't have everything you need for the repair. Plus everything is dirty and your out in the middle of nowhere without your PB&J sammage.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

^^^See video tutorial for use of the Tul Bag.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

TiGeo said:


> ^^^See video tutorial for use of the Tul Bag.


What video and what Tul Bag?


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Are you serious? Scroll back to my second video.....


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

TiGeo said:


> Are you serious? Scroll back to my second video.....


A 16 page scroll back. Help a brother out and post it again. I'm on my cell phone and the battery is about to die.

Are you talking about that little yellow bag that you carry in your Jersey.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Yes.....


----------



## voghan (Aug 18, 2014)

Vertical videos don't make good selling tools.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

voghan said:


> Vertical videos don't make good selling tools.


I never said they were high quality.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I just don't get the concern/argument that somehow by using a strap under your seat for some of your gear, that you are now ill-prepared for what you may need in the case of a breakdown. Again...look at the video..what I am not carrying with me that I need for a 1-2 hour ride that isn't in the middle of nowhere? I can fix a flat. I can fix a broken chain. I can convert to SS in the case of a broken hanger (I can just toss in a spare if it is a big deal), I can fix nuts/bolts etc. If I can't fix it with what I have, I am walking anyway. I keep my bike maintained so the likelihood of a breakdown (other than during a wreck) is low. What are you carrying in your seat bag that allows you to be more prepared than I am?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

A PB&J Sammage and some water. And a good multi tool and a pump and a CO2 / tire levers / power link / a few links of chain / and a PB&J sammage and some water.A PB&J Sammage and some water. And a good multi tool and a pump and a CO2 / tire levers / power link / a few links of chain / and a PB&J sammage and some waterA PB&J Sammage and some water. And a good multi tool and a pump and a CO2 / tire levers / power link / a few links of chain / and a PB&J sammage and some waterA PB&J Sammage and some water. And a good multi tool and a pump and a CO2 / tire levers / power link / a few links of chain / and a PB&J sammage and some water


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

So the PB&J in my jersey pocket doesn't count? The chain tool/spare link/CO2/tire levers/allen keys etc. don't count either? At this point, you owe BR $12 for being such a curmudgeon.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

TiGeo said:


> So the PB&J in my jersey pocket doesn't count? The chain tool/spare link/CO2/tire levers/allen keys etc. don't count either? At this point, you owe BR $12 for being such a curmudgeon.


I've actually been waiting for BR to offer up a free strap to me to shut my mouth.


----------



## LittleBitey (Nov 10, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I've actually been waiting for BR to offer up a free strap to me to shut my mouth.


Im in for $12


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

LittleBitey said:


> Im in for $12


Hell we live right next to eachother just deliver it.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Dirt...send me a PM with your address...I may just have to do the deed myself to end the madness...I have extras...In return, you will use said strap and post photos.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

TiGeo said:


> Dirt...send me a PM with your address...I may just have to do the deed myself to end the madness...I have extras...In return, you will use said strap and post photos.


If I do send you my addy do you think I'll have a problem exchanging the Awesome Strap for a seat pack. I'll even pay the difference if needed.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Look what I just received for my birthday from my long time mtbr sister. A seat-pack that is so small it's only going to hold what the Awesome Strap holds. But everything will stay dirt and moisture free.
How crazy is that? ut:


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

^ Oh My Sack...


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Lol.. Seat bag for life!


----------



## WNCGoater (Aug 21, 2014)

TiGeo said:


> Dirt...send me a PM with your address...I may just have to do the deed myself to end the madness...I have extras...In return, you will use said strap and post photos.


DON'T DO IT!! That's how drug pushers create junkies!! ("No really, just this once. Just one little hit. It won't hurt you.") Don't drink the koolaide!

Wait, you ARE the "junkie".


----------



## WNCGoater (Aug 21, 2014)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Look what I just received for my birthday from my long time mtbr sister. A seat-pack that is so small it's only going to hold what the Awesome Strap holds. But everything will stay dirt and moisture free.
> How crazy is that? ut:


That's nuts! What a brilliant idea! Who in the world thought of that?

'Course, now you'll have to get a jersey to put the PBJ. Or else eat it at the trailhead.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I am still amazed anyone would stick a sandwhich in a seat bag...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

TiGeo said:


> I am still amazed anyone would stick a sandwhich in a seat bag...


I'm still amazed anyone would stick a sammage in their jersey pocket. When one crashes the seat bag takes ZERO % of the impact 100 % of the time. In the event of a crash the jersey pocket takes the impact 83% of the time. Go ahead and Google it this info. is 100% available to 100% of the population.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Don't crash and this isn't a problem.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

TiGeo said:


> Don't crash and this isn't a problem.


I don't and it isn't but....


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

View attachment 934695

View attachment 934696


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Deerhill said:


> View attachment 934695
> 
> View attachment 934696


Yes this ^^^ is what I shall do. I've been pondering this conundrum since this getting the Ultimate Awesome Pack. :thumbsup:

PB&J sammages rolled up like Hostess ho-ho's.


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

Strap-on's and ho-ho's?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

random walk said:


> Strap-on's and ho-ho's?


Nice!
:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

I got a top tube lunch box From Nuclear Sunrise for my sammiches.

Straps for everything else (unless it comes in a can). Now I can ride around in my cardigan and skinny pants without getting hungry or losing my buzz.


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

Thats awesome Dicky. And so is that sweet shop fire place. Looks like my old place before I got married lol. 

And! ..I gotz my Awesome Strap today. Ordered it on the 2nd. But wasn't in any kind of hurry. So I'm happy. Got it in balck with pimp chili peppers. I'm all giddy.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

teamdicky said:


> I got a top tube lunch box From Nuclear Sunrise for my sammiches.
> 
> Straps for everything else (unless it comes in a can). Now I can ride around in my cardigan and skinny pants without getting hungry or losing my buzz.


Nice!
:thumbsup:



Duckman said:


> Thats awesome Dicky. And so is that sweet shop fire place. Looks like my old place before I got married lol.
> 
> And! ..I gotz my Awesome Strap today. Ordered it on the 2nd. But wasn't in any kind of hurry. So I'm happy. Got it in balck with pimp chili peppers. I'm all giddy.


Strap it on and get back with us.


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

It was AWESOME! The bike climbed AND descended better with the Backcountry Awesome strap installed! ..plus the Tube Tarp. Can't forget that either.

The end. 

And the grand view.


----------



## matw (May 25, 2011)

Looks great! Nice bike.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Can you use the strap with a dropper post?


----------



## matw (May 25, 2011)

formica said:


> Can you use the strap with a dropper post?


Yes. One of the straps many features.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

Duckman said:


> It was AWESOME! The bike climbed AND descended better with the Backcountry Awesome strap installed! ..plus the Tube Tarp. Can't forget that either.


Mountain biking supermodels I meet on the trails frequently compliment my minimalist setup.


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

Circlip said:


> Mountain biking supermodels I meet on the trails frequently compliment my minimalist setup.


You too huh? I forgot to mention just that. Crazy. But it happened.


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

They are still out of stock.. Anyone know how much longer till they get some in?


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

I would just place the order. Mine took a month exactly. I'd be willing to bet they make them to order, since there's so many colors and options.


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

There is no option to buy.. Only to be put on the waiting list.. So i did that..


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

Psycho1 said:


> There is no option to buy.. Only to be put on the waiting list.. So i did that..


Dope! Sorry, didn't think about that. I remember at the time of ordering, it asked what would be my 2nd choice of color.

Obviously mine must have indeed shown in-stock when I ordered. I wonder if "in stock" really means they have that particular color/pattern on hand. Just not made up. Hence the wait regardless. With that many options, imo it prolly wouldn't be economically smart to have a supply of a large portion of all those options made up at any given time.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

They are on hold while they do some re-tooling.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Walmart is selling them now as well

.


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

At a loss as to how you actually procure one of these. I was on the waiting list, then notified they were in stock, but the website still says out of stock. Wish they'd just take pre-orders....


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Walmart? Really.. Or is this just a joke?


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah walmart has those.. All different kinds.


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm going to check them out this weekend.. Thank you


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

ou2mame said:


> Yeah walmart has those.. All different kinds.


Here's a couple of the more popular ones:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Psycho1 said:


> I'm going to check them out this weekend.. Thank you


I was just in there yesterday. Just to make your life easier go directly to the stationary isle. I found them right next to the staples and the paper clips. :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Circlip said:


> Mountain biking supermodels I meet on the trails frequently compliment my minimalist setup.


I use baby powder when reinstalling a tube to prevent pinch flats. There is a noticeable different reaction between not using the clean fresh smell of baby powder and going commando. I snapped a quick photo of the reaction I get as I pass by with powder intact. A quick squeal of the brakes and a look back at me.

I'm a bit leery of using a Backcountry Awesome a Strap in conjunction with the baby powder trick. It may be a bit too much for them to handle.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

matw said:


> Hi guys. I just received this in the mail today. I'm super excited to take it for a spin this weekend. I'm so glad to finally get rid if my seat bag. It rattles around and it looked ugly. I managed to fit a tube, co2 pump (its tiny), park tool patch kit and tire boot, tire levers and co2 canister in there. What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 917441
> 
> ...


Oh good grief I finally got to the OP. This is just a 1" nylon web with a couple of bits of delrin hardware and some velcro - some pretty ribbon topstitched on and maybe some no-slip stuff in there somewhere? Time to raid the buckle bin and the webbing bits drawer.

How much are these things retailing for? Someone has a good marketing team.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Cornfield said:


> Here's a couple of the more popular ones:


Those were some of the original prototypes.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

formica said:


> Oh good grief I finally got to the OP. This is just a 1" nylon web with a couple of bits of delrin hardware and some velcro - some pretty ribbon topstitched on and maybe some no-slip stuff in there somewhere? Time to raid the buckle bin and the webbing bits drawer.
> 
> How much are these things retailing for? Someone has a good marketing team.


This ^^^^ :lol::lol::drumroll:


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

I had to buy a jock strap once. It was for freshman H.S. football. I did not like it.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

dirt farmer said:


> I had to buy a jock strap once. It was for freshman H.S. football. I did not like it.


Ahhh those were the days. Damn little pouch was too small.


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Guess I'm not stopping by Walmart this weekend.. That was so wrong.. Kinda like pull my finger or Snype hunting eh.. And I thought you where serious.. Glad to see this site likes to have fun and not serious all the time.. I could probably just tie the tube around my post. Stretch it out and load all kinds of crap in it..


----------



## Coondog#77 (Aug 13, 2012)

I ordered mine at the beginning of October, Waited 3 weeks and it arrived. I love this thing. Definitely needed to watch the How-To video for the install. 

My favorite feature is that it easily can be moved between bikes on the fly.


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

dirt farmer said:


> I had to buy a jock strap once. It was for freshman H.S. football. I did not like it.


I've got one of those relics in the back of my sock drawer.

Hmm, I just got a great idea for an alternative to the awesome strap.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

formica said:


> Oh good grief I finally got to the OP. This is just a 1" nylon web with a couple of bits of delrin hardware and some velcro - some pretty ribbon topstitched on and maybe some no-slip stuff in there somewhere? Time to raid the buckle bin and the webbing bits drawer.
> 
> How much are these things retailing for? Someone has a good marketing team.


$12....


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

TiGeo said:


> $12....


About $11 too much.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

You guys are some seriously cheap m-fers!


----------



## marmick (Mar 22, 2014)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> About $11 too much.


I love this thread . I may have to buy an Awesome strap just to make sure I'll continue to have entertainment at work.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

^^^like!


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

TiGeo said:


> You guys are some seriously cheap m-fers!


Seriously!

There's no way I could use this mystical $11 difference to find a functional equivalent that has the same setup of elasticized loops, pull tabs, grip sections, and very sturdy webbing + d-ring. Maybe some of the Martha Stewart types on here have access to a bin full of different materials, skills, machines that I don't have. Good on them. It wouldn't even be worth my $11 to sew it up myself even if I had the stuff, and the even then result would probably be kludgy. I was happy to spend $12 on an important part of my bike setup that does its job perfectly. Compared to the zillion other ways I see people blowing away $12 at the drop of a hat, it's really the least of my concerns.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Circlip said:


> Seriously!
> 
> There's no way I could use this mystical $11 difference to find a functional equivalent that has the same setup of elasticized loops, pull tabs, grip sections, and very sturdy webbing + d-ring. Maybe some of the Martha Stewart types on here have access to a bin full of different materials, skills, machines that I don't have. Good on them. It wouldn't even be worth my $11 to sew it up myself even if I had the stuff, and the even then result would probably be kludgy. I was happy to spend $12 on an important part of my bike setup that does its job perfectly. Compared to the zillion other ways I see people blowing away $12 at the drop of a hat, it's really the least of my concerns.


Give me a Starbucks Venti mocha and a brownie over a $12 strap that's going to get all my stuff dirty and wet. Plus it won't even hold all the essentials like a P&B sammage.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Give me a Starbucks Venti mocha and a brownie over a $12 strap that's going to get all my stuff dirty and wet.


I feel your pain. Who would want to touch a wet tube or tire lever? Ewwww... totally makes my skin crawl just thinking about it.



DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Plus it won't even hold all the essentials like a P&B sammage.


I suppose if it were my absolute last resort i.e. no jersey pockets, no pack which I'd both use for the sandwich before I'd shove it in a seat bag, then I could make do. More likely I'd just make my riding buds carry it for me. That's what friends are for.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Circlip said:


> I feel your pain. Who would want to touch a wet tube or tire lever? Ewwww... totally makes my skin crawl just thinking about it.
> 
> I suppose if it were my absolute last resort i.e. no jersey pockets, no pack which I'd both use for the sandwich before I'd shove it in a seat bag, then I could make do. More likely I'd just make my riding buds carry it for me. That's what friends are for.


I'm glad you finally came to your senses.


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

I LOVE my Awesome Race 3 strap.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Duckman said:


> I LOVE my Awesome Race 3 strap.


Race 3? So there's different levels of the Awesome Strap. That's Awesome! :eekster:


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Race 3? So there's different levels of the Awesome Strap. That's Awesome! :eekster:


The R&D group at Backcountry Research has obviously been working overtime. The Race 3 is already awesome - kudos to the BR engineers. I can't wait to see what they do with the Race 4.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

They have modified the design several times to make it easier to use and more secure to strap your sammich under your seat allowing to get wet and dirty but at the same time adding style points to your bike.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

TiGeo said:


> They have modified the design several times to make it easier to use and more secure to strap your sammich under your seat allowing to get wet and dirty but at the same time adding style points to your bike.


My sources tell me there is an XX1 version in the works with a projected 2015 product launch date, and also a version with wireless handlebar remote in Backcountry's skunkworks lab (undisclosed location). Alas, no word of any development on products that have built-in refrigeration. For your PB&J, of course.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Circlip said:


> My sources tell me there is an XX1 version in the works with a projected 2015 product launch date, and also a version with wireless handlebar remote in Backcountry's skunkworks lab (undisclosed location). Alas, no word of any development on products that have built-in refrigeration. For your PB&J, of course.


Typical the first design was a minimalists dream and a practical persons nightmare. This second version is a minimalists nightmare and a practical persons nightmare.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I ride with some practical people. ..who fixes things on everyone's bike? Guy with strap and Tul Bag...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

TiGeo said:


> I ride with some practical people. ..who fixes things on everyone's bike? Guy with strap and Tul Bag...


Photos or it didn't happen.

Plus I bet he didn't supply all his riding buds a PB&J sammage compliments of his Awesome strap.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Circlip said:


> The R&D group at Backcountry Research has obviously been working overtime. The Race 3 is already awesome - kudos to the BR engineers. I can't wait to see what they do with the Race 4.


Seriously? How do you go about improving a velcro strap?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Give it bluetooth.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

ou2mame said:


> Seriously? How do you go about improving a velcro strap?


That's like asking why a Van Gogh can sell for tens of millions of dollars.


----------



## matw (May 25, 2011)

ou2mame said:


> Seriously? How do you go about improving a velcro strap?


I find that a lot of the ney sayers in this thread has never seen or owned an Awesome Strap. They way you pack it in there makes all the difference. Check TiGeos video.


----------



## WNCGoater (Aug 21, 2014)

Circlip said:


> That's like asking why a Van Gogh can sell for tens of millions of dollars.


So why can a Van Gogh sell for tens of millions of dollars? Are they that much better than a Cannondale or Gary Fisher? Wait, I bet they come with an awesome piece of cheap velcro huh?

And by the way, I come back here after a month and this thread is STILL alive? You guys are on a suger high from your PBJ's.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Lol i don't need to own a velcro strap to realize that it won't suit my needs. My pack holds more than the strap. Sure, I could buy a special bag to put stuff in, to strap to my seat, but i already have a bag that straps to my seat. It's just not super duper cool.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

matw said:


> I find that a lot of the ney sayers in this thread has never seen or owned an Awesome Strap. They way you pack it in there makes all the difference. Check TiGeos video.


If I needed to bring a Van Gogh with me out on a ride in the event that a trail side art emergency occurred or if I needed something to look at while eating my PB&J from my jersey pocket, I would definitely use an Awesome Strap to securely attach the painting to my bike. It's that good.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

I found an awesome black friday sale and got 6 of em for less them $30. They are odd colors / patterns but I dont care.

Now I need some help from the awesome users to help use them all on my bike. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

006_007 said:


> I found an awesome black friday sale and got 6 of em for less them $30. They are odd colors / patterns but I dont care.
> 
> Now I need some help from the awesome users to help use them all on my bike.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Saying this ^^^ in this forum will only get you naive people that believe what you're saying.



ou2mame said:


> Lol i don't need to own a velcro strap to realize that it won't suit my needs. My pack holds more than the strap. Sure, I could buy a special bag to put stuff in, to strap to my seat, but i already have a bag that straps to my seat. It's just not super duper cool.


^^^^^ This is what I've been saying throughout this whole thread. Holding all the essentials while keeping it dry and dirt free makes more sense to me. Of course the Awesome a Strap does have a cutting edge name.ut:


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I'll never understand the strap. It does nothing more than a traditional seat bag, yet does significantly less.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

ou2mame said:


> I'll never understand the strap. It does nothing more than a traditional seat bag, yet does significantly less.


Exactly! :thumbsup:

The only good it has that I can see is for those racing cross country. Minimum weight with only the ability to fix a quick flat. Although after watching TiGeos video I'm not sold on the speed in which that is done.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Cause bags weigh so much? Lol


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

ou2mame said:


> Cause bags weigh so much? Lol


True! 
I retract my above statement. Except for speed in which a flat is fixed using the AS. Not!

The whole statement has been retracted.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

My main thing is convenience. I have a bad with 3 compartments. Center is the largest that holds my tube, permits, first aid stuff, and shock pump gauge (it's detachable and the pump is ok the frame). One side holds the patch kit, knife, multi tool.. Other side holds tire levers, duct tape zip ties, and other assorted stuff that comes in handy. Best of all when I switch bikes I just move the bag. Ok so if I get the strap, sure I can hold less stuff.. I can be less prepared. It's harder to move between bikes. But... I'm not seeing the upside. It looks cool? I don't think it looks good at all honestly. It doesn't even have that going for it.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

ou2mame said:


> My main thing is convenience. I have a bad with 3 compartments. Center is the largest that holds my tube, permits, first aid stuff, and shock pump gauge (it's detachable and the pump is ok the frame). One side holds the patch kit, knife, multi tool.. Other side holds tire levers, duct tape zip ties, and other assorted stuff that comes in handy. Best of all when I switch bikes I just move the bag. Ok so if I get the strap, sure I can hold less stuff.. I can be less prepared. It's harder to move between bikes. *But... I'm not seeing the upside. It looks cool? I don't think it looks good at all honestly. It doesn't even have that going for it.*


*I couldn't agree more.*

To me it looks like a seat bag fell apart mid ride and the rider haphazardly strapped what he found back under his seat and limped home.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Lol.. I have enough **** in my bag to awkwardly strap the rest of it to the seat I'm sure but I wouldn't want that as a permanent solution


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Happy to race anyone fixing a flat with a tube in my strap vs. a bag.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

This is a minimalist solution..not for those who want to carry a bunch of stuff...we get that...move along now.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

TiGeo said:


> Happy to race anyone fixing a flat with a tube in my strap vs. a bag.


Seriously! A race can we do it behind the high school bleachers.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I sense a new video..


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

TiGeo said:


> I sense a new video..


What's that a drag race. :ciappa:


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

TiGeo said:


> This is a minimalist solution..not for those who want to carry a bunch of stuff...we get that...move along now.


Harsh. I think this thread can also be a place where people who want to ride with a purse under their seat can express themselves without feeling persecuted. In case we ever need suggestions about how to organize nail polish we'll need their input so don't scare them away please.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah seriously.. Without nail polish in my seat bag, categorized by color temperature, I'd be totally confined to only certain trails


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

ou2mame said:


> Yeah seriously.. Without nail polish in my seat bag, categorized by color temperature, I'd be totally confined to only certain trails


You and my wife are soul mates.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

My gf really enjoys riding to a beautiful spot and painting our nails. Thank god I have all the colors with me lol


----------



## Hardtale (Sep 10, 2014)

You guys are too funny! The strap on guys were rallying a few pages back but the bag boys are coming on strong . The game hangs in the balance...


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Hardtale said:


> You guys are too funny! The strap on guys were rallying a few pages back but the bag boys are coming on strong . The game hangs in the balance...


That could be a whole new thread.

The strap on guys
VS
The bag boys

:lol::lol::lol::lol:

I'm just happy to announce I'm a bag boy and not a strap on guy.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I feel like the only purpose the strap could have is to keep my snow pant leg from getting caught in the chainring. But even a shoe lave could do that.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> That could be a whole new thread.
> 
> The strap on guys
> VS
> ...


so why did I google that again? owwww my eyes.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> That could be a whole new thread.
> 
> The strap on guys
> VS
> ...


Hey guys, take this discussion to the porn forums please.


----------



## huckxc (May 11, 2012)

This might have been covered already, if so I missed it!
These straps come in road or mtb. Does the mtb style fit the road bike? I only see the size causing a problem. Fitting a road tube when it was designed to fit a mtb tube.
Anyone?


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

As an avid strap user...I have them botb on my mtn and road bikes. The road strap is smaller. The mtn strap is way too long for a small road tube.


----------



## Hardtale (Sep 10, 2014)

TiGeo said:


> The road strap is smaller. The mtn strap is way too long for a small road tube.


Now I understand why there's so many "Why didn't the Roadie Wave to me?" threads.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

They should make a dual strap that let's you strap whatever junk you can fit in your strap to itself, and then sell another strap that straps that strap to your seat so it's not so painful to move your stuff from bike to bike.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

ou2mame said:


> They should make a dual strap that let's you strap whatever junk you can fit in your strap to itself, and then sell another strap that straps that strap to your seat so it's not so painful to move your stuff from bike to bike.


Hopefully some of these "strap on dudes" can shed some light on this failed design flaw,


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Moving the strap from bike to bike takes exactly as long as a seat bag.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

TiGeo said:


> Moving the strap from bike to bike takes exactly as long as a seat bag.


Exactly to the millisecond. ut:

That still didn't address why the strap wasn't designed like this.



ou2mame said:


> They should make a dual strap that let's you strap whatever junk you can fit in your strap to itself, and then sell another strap that straps that strap to your seat so it's not so painful to move your stuff from bike to bike.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

TiGeo said:


> Moving the strap from bike to bike takes exactly as long as a seat bag.


How is that possible? I've got 3 small pieces of velcro you've got 1 velcro strap and all the loose **** that has to be neatly folded and tucked just like when your mommy did your laundry.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

You guys really don't understand this...it's all self contained...please watch the video again I posted. I can remove my strap and put it on another bike without anything needing to come out. Lord help me with you knuckleheads..


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

This strap thing is way too complicated


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

TiGeo said:


> You guys really don't understand this...it's all self contained...please watch the video again I posted. I can remove my strap and put it on another bike without anything needing to come out. Lord help me with you knuckleheads..


So when should we be expecting the two new videos.

1] A drag race flat fix video between an Awesome Strap equipped bike and a seat pack equipped bike.

2] Switching an Awesome Strap over from one bike to another.
VS
Switching over a seat pack from one bike to another.

These videos are very important to prove that the Strap On Dudes have a leg to stand on.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm just gonna go out on a limb here and say that I'm guessing the strap owners voted for obama.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

ou2mame said:


> I'm just gonna go out on a limb here and say that I'm guessing the strap owners voted for obama.


Twice
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

I've never used a saddle bag, but they look like they would swing side to side and be kinda loose and rattle around, whereas the BR strap would stay nice and snug...amirite??


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Nah mine doesn't move.. Its strapped twice to the seat post.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cornfield said:


> I've never used a saddle bag, but they look like they would swing side to side and be kinda loose and rattle around, whereas the BR strap would stay nice and snug...amirite??


So would we be correct to assume Mr. Corn that you are a Stap On Dude.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

He definitely voted for obama like 5x


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

ou2mame said:


> Nah mine doesn't move.. Its strapped twice to the seat post.


Is it an awesome bag?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

ou2mame said:


> He definitely voted for obama like 5x


The more important question remains. Where does one carry a PB&J sammage with an Awesome Strap. This is where the Strap On Dudes chime in with "your jersey pockets" of course.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I can fit 2 sammies in my bag with the tube. It's quite an awesome bag.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

I've only got a few local trials and they're only 5mi loops, so I'd choose the Awesome Strap for flat repair and keep a cooler in the car filled with PB&J's


----------



## huckxc (May 11, 2012)

2 guys in the woods, one with the strap and one without...... I just ordered 3!


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Videos are being conceptualized...I am tubeless so will use son's bike (also a strap user).


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

BTW...why isn't the jersey pocket a legit PB&J storage area to you Dirt?


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

For me i don't wear jerseys so that's a no go


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

TiGeo said:


> You guys really don't understand this...it's all self contained...please watch the video again I posted. I can remove my strap and put it on another bike without anything needing to come out. Lord help me with you knuckleheads..


You are obviously a strap-on master.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

huckxc said:


> 2 guys in the woods, one with the strap and one without...... I just ordered 3!


two guys, one strap. oh dear.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

006_007 said:


> two guys, one strap. oh dear.


I: You can be my wingman anytime.

M: Bulls&%t you can be mine!

#bff #awesomestrapisawesome


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

One issue will be that I have to procure a seat bag for these videos...I used to have one but tossed in light of the awesomeness of the strap. On a side note, rode with a guy on Sat (road) that used a Crown Royal bag strapped under his seatpost with a toe clip strap...it was a fixie that he rode 50 miles at over 20mph...he was legit.

Edit. Additional questions for the videos. Am I in a race situation or just riding with my buddies? I will be using CO2 (its all I carry). Finally, I will not stick the used tube back in the seat bag/strap...I would normally just stuff it in my jersey pocket in either case.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

TiGeo said:


> BTW...why isn't the jersey pocket a legit PB&J storage area to you Dirt?


Because it is not part of the self contained unit that a seat pack can provide. With an Awesome Strap the sammage must go somewhere else on person or bike. And that in of itself spells *FAIL* for the Awesome Strap in comparing the two systems. Not to mention the numerous other attributes the seat bag provides that the Awesome Strap falls short in.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Only a fail when the user has this as a requirement.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

TiGeo said:


> Only a fail when the user has this as a requirement.


DJ is just waiting for your completed registration form for his new course.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Tee hee ^


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

So TiGeo are you going to have these two vids up and running by Christmas.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> So TiGeo are you going to have these two vids up and running by Christmas.


Apparently contract negotiations with the actors are still a work in progress. If they hold out for more cash this might take a while.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Circlip said:


> Apparently contract negotiations with the actors are still a work in progress. If they hold out for more cash this might take a while.


I'm hoping these negotiations get ironed out soon, Christmas is coming on quick. But I'm not stressing on it though because if I know TiGeo like I think I know TiGeo he'll deliver on time and on budget. :thumbsup:


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Can you use the awesome strap for travel adjust? I was thinking of using one of them to shorten the fork on climbs - get me in a better climbing position with minimal weight penalty - it could be awesome.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

006_007 said:


> Can you use the awesome strap for travel adjust? I was thinking of using one of them to shorten the fork on climbs - get me in a better climbing position with minimal weight penalty - it could be awesome.


Almost hate to admit it, but a friend of mine used to use a toe strap on his Jr. T to do this very thing.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

So TiGeo how's the production going on those two videos?
I'm getting a sore ass in the edge of my seat waiting.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Knock knock.. hello is anyone home? TiGeo please tell me you're busy in the studio producing these videos. Hence no time to respond.


----------



## ElwoodT (Mar 13, 2011)

^^I think he's ignoring you.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

ElwoodT said:


> ^^I think he's ignoring you.


Yes that's what I'm afraid of. Who will step up to the plate and produce these speed test videos.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I am waiting for Christmas vacation....patience. ..


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

TiGeo said:


> I am waiting for Christmas vacation....patience. ..


Soon Grasshopper soon.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

006_007 said:


> I found an awesome black friday sale and got 6 of em for less them $30. They are odd colors / patterns but I dont care.
> 
> Now I need some help from the awesome users to help use them all on my bike.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


So it took a while for my black friday sale awesomeness to arrive.

I have to say I am pretty disappointed. I ordered them from a vendor based in china, and I am pretty sure they are counterfeit. At least 5 of them are.

I have backcountry directly to see if they can confirm for me, but they are not responding to emails.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

006_007 said:


> So it took a while for my black friday sale awesomeness to arrive.
> 
> I have to say I am pretty disappointed. I ordered them from a vendor based in china, and I am pretty sure they are counterfeit. At least 5 of them are.
> 
> I have backcountry directly to see if they can confirm for me, but they are not responding to emails.


The only place you can get these is directly from BR. BR is shut down for a while making new stuff..at least that's the word on the street. Post a link to what you bought.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Word on the street is right.


----------



## matw (May 25, 2011)

"Check back soon for the 2015 lineup". Sounds interesting! Maybe the Race 4 has extra elastic loop for pb sandwich.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

matw said:


> "Check back soon for the 2015 lineup". Sounds interesting! Maybe the Race 4 has extra elastic loop for pb sandwich.


I bet you're right. They took my advice and went back to the drawing board to make a strap that actually carries the needed essentials. I bet it returns with an *optional nylon bag that covers it from the elements.*

I bet it comes back looking something like this.


----------



## huckxc (May 11, 2012)

They're in the middle of changing locations, bigger facilities and cheaper labor. American Pride: No outsourcing?


----------



## huckxc (May 11, 2012)

That swinging topeak bag is garbage and the only way it's going to hold 2 pb&j's if its made from 2 pieces of whole grain flatbread with the crust cut off, easy on the pb&j and cut from corner to corner like your mother cuts it.

All jokes aside......2 different products!


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Twenty-two pages about a saddle bag with the saddle bag missing, really??


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Mr Pig said:


> Twenty-two pages about a saddle bag with the saddle bag missing, really??


This is insulting to all the thoughtful mtbrs who feel the need to speak out on this timely and important issue that affects not only us, but society in general.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Gasp4Air said:


> This is insulting to all the thoughtful mtbrs who feel the need to speak out on this timely and important issue that affects not only us, but society in general.


Excellent! :0)


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

huckxc said:


> That swinging topeak bag is garbage and the only way it's going to hold 2 pb&j's if its made from 2 pieces of whole grain flatbread with the crust cut off, easy on the pb&j and cut from corner to corner like your mother cuts it.
> 
> All jokes aside......2 different products!


They were two different products until the makers of the Awesome Strap went back to the drawing board and created a bag to cover the awesome strapped less than par essentials. Addressing the outside element issue. So now we have an Awesome Strap with an optional bag to cover it, which takes us back to the long used and much more utilitarian friendly seat bag.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

What kind of gun works best with an Awesome Strap?


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

A glock cause its gonna get covered in mud


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Jayem said:


> What kind of gun works best with an Awesome Strap?


Any one that can blow it into tiny pieces! ;0)


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Mr Pig said:


> Twenty-two pages about a saddle bag with the saddle bag missing, really??


That is crazy, but what's even crazier is that about 20 of those pages are consumed by people who aren't even interested in using this product!


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

J.B. Weld said:


> That is crazy, but what's even crazier is that about 20 of those pages are consumed by people who aren't even interested in using this product!


Tragic, really it is ;0)


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

Jayem said:


> What kind of gun works best with an Awesome Strap?


pump action


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

J.B. Weld said:


> That is crazy, but what's even crazier is that about 20 of those pages are consumed by people who aren't even interested in using this product!


That's the beauty of a site like this. "Discuss" hence discussion forum our opinions views and heartaches about any given product. Even if we've never used the product. I'm on the outside looking in an I can assure you this product does one thing good. Carry enough dirty gritty tools to fix a flat and be in your way. A seat pack on the other hand.....


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

No way dude they make a bag to awkwardly strap to the strap now!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

ou2mame said:


> No way dude they make a bag to awkwardly strap to the strap now!


Apparently ..


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

The Awesome Strap has spawned an Awesome Thread. MTBR. Who knew?


----------



## matw (May 25, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> That's the beauty of a site like this. "Discuss" hence discussion forum our opinions views and heartaches about any given product. Even if we've never used the product. I'm on the outside looking in an I can assure you this product does one thing good. Carry enough dirty gritty tools to fix a flat and be in your way. A seat pack on the other hand.....


DJ, sounds like you need to convert your tires to a tubeless setup. I ride once to twice a week and haven't had a flat in years. Yes, years. When I had a seat pack, I would get depressed over how lame it looked every time I looked at my bike. Now I'm a happy man!


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

Gasp4Air said:


> The Awesome Strap has spawned an Awesome Thread. MTBR. Who knew?


It's a thread that keeps on giving.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

This thread is pretty funny....its a $12 nylon/Velcro strap....

Yes...I know I have some videos to produce..just didn't get around to it over the holidays and still need to scrounge up a seat bag...I may buy one this week when I hit the LBS for some booties.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

BTW - I use one of these on my newly-acquired cross bike. Road through all sorts of foul weather/mud this weekend. Tube Tarp seems to keep the tube fairly clean but the CO2/lever were grimy. No matter....as someone stated above...go tubeless and this isn't a common occurrence. In fact, using anything I carry along on any of my bikes is fairly uncommon...except to fix other people's stuff. Just piece of mind for me more than anything so I don't have to walk.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Check these out...in latest MBA...another way to carry gear in your jersey pocket.

http://www.bikerumor.com/2014/05/06/review-sticky-pod-organizers-for-jersey-pockets-hydration-packs/


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Way lighter? How much did your old bag weigh? Was it made out of lead? Lol


----------



## derekbob (May 4, 2005)

canrock said:


> I guess they are behind due to there success.


I think the people who are making fun of this product and refuse to let this thread die are partially responsible for this success.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

derekbob said:


> I think the people who are making fun of this product and refuse to let this thread die are partially responsible for this success.


Hoora, we've run out of Velcro!


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

Mr Pig said:


> Hoora, we've run out of Velcro!


The Great Velcro Famine of 2015 is at hand. Shutter your doors, hide your children in the basement. There's no escaping the desperate times which are now upon us. If you already own an Awesome Strap, be prepared to use whatever means are necessary to defend your possession from the vile hordes assembling en masse and conspiring to take it from you. I'll give them my Awesome Strap when they pry it from my cold, dead hands. Or when they offer to trade for bacon. Whichever comes first.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

derekbob said:


> I think the people who are making fun of this product and refuse to let this thread die are partially responsible for this success.


Yes and I wonder if Back Country plan on giving a percentage of the net sales to them. 
Hint / Hint


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

For those who love the idea, but find that twelve dollars is just financially out of reach, I bring you:


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

You know, I realize I promised some more videos but to be honest, have become apathetic as of late w/r to this topic so I haven't made the time...not saying at some point I won't get a little buzz and feel the vibe to make them...but right now..I am out. Look, at the end of the day, this is a made-in-the U.S.A $12 piece of gear. Its high quality..and not just a piece of Velcro. I would say 100% of the naysayers in this thread have never seen or held one of these in person. Carry your gear however you want. This is a nice option for the minimalist who doesn't ride in foul conditions and doesn't want a hydration pack on their back. I have had this on my bikes for ~2 years with never an issue of loosing my things, having problems removing them, swapping them between bikes, or changing a flat. I can change a flat v. quickly but don't have much need anymore since employing tubeless technology 4 years ago. I carry everything I need between the strap and my jersey pockets. I have used a seat pack in the past and have no issues with them..they are a simple solution to carrying things on your bike but I never liked the excess space or the ill-fit of some that I had b/c I don't carry much. I hate things making noise and these always seemed to do that with CO2s, tools, etc. The Strap has solved this for me and I have them on all 3 of my bikes. Ok..maybe after writing this I will have a bit of fun and make a few videos this winter....I still need to pick up a cheap-o seat bag to do it...sheesh....


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Seat bag purchased.....here we go!


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

TiGeo said:


> Seat bag purchased.....here we go!


Just think. If you cut most of it away you could make it into an Awesome Strap!


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Went with the Specialized Micro Wedgie.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

net wurker said:


> For those who love the idea, but find that twelve dollars is just financially out of reach, I bring you:


I think Backcountry Research could taken a few pointers from this. All this research and and development could have all been avoided with just a trip to the local hardware store. :eekster:


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I think Backcountry Research could taken a few pointers from this. All this research and and development could have all been avoided with just a trip to the local hardware store. :eekster:


Went to the hardware store. Huge options.

First came across this:










Was kinda plain, so looked more, and found some more options.....










Still a bit generic, so more wandering......










oh ya, now thats what I am talkin bout


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

006_007 said:


> Went to the hardware store. Huge options.
> 
> First came across this:


I hate to tell you but a big roll of Duck Tape probably costs about the same as the Awful Strap! :0.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Mr Pig said:


> I hate to tell you but a big roll of Duck Tape probably costs about the same as the Awful Strap! :0.


Wal Mart Duct Tape: $4.99

Awful Strap: $15.99


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Wal Mart Duct Tape: $4.99
> 
> Awful Strap: $15.99


Right? We get ripped off on Duck Tape here. They even charge you more for rolls with less tape on! I mean, what kind of moron falls for that?? ;0)


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Mr Pig said:


> Right? We get ripped off on Duck Tape here. They even charge you more for rolls with less tape on! I mean, what kind of moron falls for that?? ;0)


I have no idea. ;o)


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I have no idea. ;o)


That's it! I am going to make a fortune. My eBay listing will say something like this:

FOR SALE: F*** ALL!
You will receive a box with exactly nothing inside it. Originally it contained something but I have developed, at great cost and after much research and thunking, a way to totally remove the something rendering the empty box far more useful than it was when it was full. Therefore, the empty box is of more value than the full one and is hence worth more.

But I'm not greedy, nice Piggy, so I'm am only charging $50 for each of these expertly emptied cardboard boxes!

Please check out the reviews and feedback I have received confirming how very useful empty boxes are. Buy now before the price goes up or your gullibility level drops...


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Do not be taken in by other sellers who may _claim_ to give you very little for your money. Only I, the Pig, offer a cast-iron guarantee that I will give you f*** all!!


----------



## SoCal-Rider (May 25, 2009)

I have been using this strap for a few months now because it was a good solution for putting a tube and CO2 on my dropper post. I decided today to use the strap on the frame. I think I like this way better. Can't hurt to have the weight lower.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

^^^Cool!


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

That strap......it's awesome!!!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

SoCal-Rider said:


> I have been using this strap for a few months now because it was a good solution for putting a tube and CO2 on my dropper post. I decided today to use the strap on the frame. I think I like this way better. Can't hurt to have the weight lower.


I have something like that, except I don't have to expose my tools to the environment, because they stay in the bag (it also has straps). Also doesn't get hit by spray from the tire:










It's a little longer/flatter in person and it packs out nice. I put my spare tube, tools, etc in there.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

"Hey, Jay? Yeah, this is Steve @ the LBS. I think we've figured out why you've had shifting issues ever since you installed that new bag".


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Internal baby.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Jayem said:


> Internal baby.


It's the future!


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Jayem said:


> I have something like that, except I don't have to expose my tools to the environment, because they stay in the bag.


But it doesn't look 'badass'. I don't know what 'badass' means but if you're not it you're a girly woos!

Also, look how high it is? Must totally stuff up your centre of gravity being way up there. Better watch it doesn't flip you right upside down next time you jump!


----------



## Acko (Feb 18, 2014)

Jesus.... 

So many trolling douchebags here....
If I wanted to read about fat keyboard warriors and their preference in seat bags, I would have gone to that thread (Surely MTBR has one).....

Don't you idiots have something better to do with your time? OK you probably don't...

Anyone got updates on what BR are up to?

I've been trying to get some awesome straps since November.

Calling team dicky!


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Acko said:


> So many trolling douchebags here....


Careful. I know what that means now!..


----------



## ElwoodT (Mar 13, 2011)

this thread belongs in the OC.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

ElwoodT said:


> this thread belongs in the OC.


If this thread was moved to the OC then it would be immediately boob bombed. Mods please move!


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Mookie said:


> If this thread was moved to the OC then it would be immediately boob bombed.


What's a boob bomb?


----------



## Ruckus99ss (Aug 31, 2014)

Any idea on where you can order an awesome strap other then there site? Looks like it is down.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Ok..videos shot. Uploading to Youtube. Should be ready by end of day. I think you will enjoy these. To recap, I did a comparison of swapping the seat bag from bike to bike and the Awesome Strap from bike to bike. Then I did a comparison of changing a flat with each. Riveting stuff.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

TiGeo said:


> Ok..videos shot. Uploading to Youtube. Should be ready by end of day. I think you will enjoy these. To recap, I did a comparison of swapping the seat bag from bike to bike and the Awesome Strap from bike to bike. Then I did a comparison of changing a flat with each. Riveting stuff.


More fodder for the peanut gallery. If this thread doesn't generate an extra hundred posts now I will be amazed.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

^^^Without a doubt...but hey...it was something to do this morning and gave me a laugh.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

TiGeo said:


> Ok..videos shot. Uploading to Youtube. Should be ready by end of day. I think you will enjoy these. To recap, I did a comparison of swapping the seat bag from bike to bike and the Awesome Strap from bike to bike. Then I did a comparison of changing a flat with each. Riveting stuff.


Cannot wait! ;0)

I must admit that looking at that strap on the bottom of that bike with the CO2 and a tube it looked kinda cool in a functional, minimalist way but I still think it's lame. There is no way I could carry all the tools and spares I usually do in one of those straps but they all fit in a bag no problem.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Mr Pig said:


> Cannot wait! ;0)
> 
> I must admit that looking at that strap on the bottom of that bike with the CO2 and a tube it looked kinda cool in a functional, minimalist way but I still think it's lame. There is no way I could carry all the tools and spares I usually do in one of those straps but they all fit in a bag no problem.


There you go^! 2 different users = 2 different wants/needs. Neither is wrong.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

J.B. Weld said:


> There you go^! 2 different users = 2 different wants/needs. Neither is wrong.


Exactly. The strap is not made to carry more than a tube/lever/CO2...the tool argument is null and void b/c the piece of gear wasn't really made to carry it like a bag. I have said it multiple times...the strap needs to be used in conjunction with a Tul Bag and/or jersey pocket to get the same carrying capacity as a larger seat bag.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Up the Tire Irons.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Acko said:


> Jesus....
> 
> So many trolling douchebags here....
> If I wanted to read about fat keyboard warriors and their preference in seat bags, I would have gone to that thread (Surely MTBR has one).....
> ...


You must be a lot of fun lol... Really? Who is the trolling db? Your post seems to be the most trolling in this thread.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

*Holy sh!t!! He's back....*



Mr Pig said:


> Cannot wait! ;0)
> 
> I must admit that looking at that strap on the bottom of that bike with the CO2 and a tube it looked kinda cool in a functional, minimalist way but I still think it's lame. There is no way I could carry all the tools and spares I usually do in one of those straps but they all fit in a bag no problem.





J.B. Weld said:


> There you go^! 2 different users = 2 different wants/needs. Neither is wrong.





TiGeo said:


> Exactly. The strap is not made to carry more than a tube/lever/CO2...the tool argument is null and void b/c the piece of gear wasn't really made to carry it like a bag. I have said it multiple times...the strap needs to be used in conjunction with a Tul Bag and/or jersey pocket to get the same carrying capacity as a larger seat bag.


So with this logic the Awesome Strap versus Seat Bag comparison is null in void. There is no comparison because the seat bag addressed and answers every issue that the Awesome Strap has and lacks. Such as / all items out of the elements / holding compactly to carry all essential including a PB&J sammage. So these videos that are being uploaded as we speak are similar to today's reality shows / bogus.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

The strap is pretty fast at switching, it's just too bad it doesnt hold as much...


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> So with this logic the Awesome Strap versus Seat Bag comparison is null in void. There is no comparison because the seat bag addressed and answers every issue that the Awesome Strap has and lacks. Such as / all items out of the elements / holding compactly to carry all essential including a PB&J sammage. So these videos that are being uploaded as we speak are similar to today's reality shows / bogus.


Only if you have a big bag...the smaller bag I used to compare will only carry a tube, CO2, and a lever..maybe could cram in a small multi-tool but thats about it. With that logic, my Osprey Hydration pack is superior to your seat bag b/c I can carry way more than your seat bag.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

TiGeo said:


> Only if you have a big bag...the smaller bag I used to compare will only carry a tube, CO2, and a lever..maybe could cram in a small multi-tool but thats about it. With that logic, my Osprey Hydration pack is superior to your seat bag b/c I can carry way more than your seat bag.


Ummm the Osprey Hydration pack is strapped to your back. Which is a moot point in this argument, I mean discussion.

Next!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

*Breaking news ...this just in.*

This thread almost faded off of the front page. :madman:


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I think it has finally reached its natural conclusion. 613 posts. Started with the OP asking what folks thought about his strap. It's been a fun one.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Well he found out what we thought


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

ou2mame said:


> Well he found out what we thought


Yep a useless product unless you need to strap your once fresh non soggy PB&J sammage only to your top tube.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

There's a shoutout to DJ in this video regarding PB&J!


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

What if you don't wear a jersey? To hold as much as my seat bag I need a strap, a bag, and a jersey to put it in


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

I must say I am enjoying these videos..


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

TiGeo said:


>


I appreciate it is available in 1080p. Allows you to really appreciate the awesomeness to its full potential.

I will play it again at home as well to get the full surround sound experience.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

ou2mame said:


> What if you don't wear a jersey?


Then you need the new Awesome Jersey!









Say goodbye to all those sweaty old cloth jerseys and a big hello to the new Awesome Jersey! Why should it just be your bike that looks 'rad'? Save weight and clutter on your body too.

Also available. Awesome Jersey optional cloth torso cover, for days with weather.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

ou2mame said:


> What if you don't wear a jersey? To hold as much as my seat bag I need a strap, a bag, and a jersey to put it in


Then use a bag.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

TiGeo dude you are hilarious. I don't know what you do for a living but if you are not making product videos then you are in the wrong field of work.:lol::lol::lol:: Great job on the vids. :thumbsup:

Alright I got that out of the way so here's my take. You fumbled and took your time while videoing the seat bag. But in between takes before filming the Awesome Strap it's obvious you downed 2 Red Bulls. In fact in one of the videos I could have sworn I saw an empty Red Bull can roll off set.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> TiGeo dude you are hilarious. I don't know what you do for a living but if you are not making product videos then you are in the wrong field of work.:lol::lol::lol:: Great job on the vids. :thumbsup:
> 
> Alright I got that out of the way so here's my take. You fumbled and took your time while videoing the seat bag. But in between takes before filming the Awesome Strap it's obvious you downed 2 Red Bulls. In fact in one of the videos I could have sworn I saw an empty Red Bull can roll off set.


I actually gave it a fair/honest run. The seat bag has 3 straps to undo/redo and the Awesome strap is...well...just one! Its faster..but again..this really doesn't matter in any situation you would be in...I didn't actually time them with a stop watch...I should have! The flat change is a wash..I am out of practice from running tubeless for so long. Glad you like the videos, it was fun to make them. Redbull was involved at various points, as was Coors Light. As for my profession...read the signature.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Die thread, die.


----------



## canuck_tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Lol guys......

I've been using the Race Strap for a couple of years and love it. It stores a tube, multitool, levers, and co2. Food, patch kit, pump, jacket, water bottle, gels, patch kit, all go in my pockets.

If I don't wear a jersey than it's a camelback; then there's no need for the awesome strap.

I prefer not wear a sweaty camelback.


----------



## Kronk (Jan 4, 2004)

canuck_tacoma said:


> Lol guys......
> 
> I prefer not wear a sweaty camelback.


Your camelback gets sweaty trying to do the same job as the (Awesome) Race Strap or your jersey?
Check out post #620 by Mr. Pig. The Awesome Jersey combined with the Awesome strap could put the hydration pack industry in a corner.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Kronk said:


> Your camelback gets sweaty trying to do the same job as the (Awesome) Race Strap or your jersey?
> Check out post #620 by Mr. Pig. The Awesome Jersey combined with the Awesome strap could put the hydration pack industry in a corner.


The futures so bright I've gotta wear shades.


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> The futures so bright I've gotta wear shades.


here ya go


----------



## WNCGoater (Aug 21, 2014)

My gosh, this thread is still alive? I disappeared for several months and had Thanksgiving, Christmas, Deer season, a Disney cruise, several rides, and made some smoked ribs.

Heck, this is a bigger shebang than when velcro first came out. I't bound to be velcro's finest hour! History is made!

Color me impressed.


----------



## WNCGoater (Aug 21, 2014)

Mr Pig said:


> Then you need the new Awesome Jersey!
> 
> View attachment 959514
> 
> ...


Bwahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## WNCGoater (Aug 21, 2014)

TiGeo said:


> *I think it has finally reached its natural conclusion.* 613 posts. Started with the OP asking what folks thought about his strap. It's been a fun one.


Oops...don't make any big money bets on the Superbowl.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Kronk said:


> The Awesome Jersey combined with the Awesome strap could put the hydration pack industry in a corner.


What you need is the Awesome Hydration Pack!









Who needs sufficient water? Not you! You're too hard and too rad to drink sufficient water, you need the Awesome Hydration Pack, combining minimal water with a statement to the world about how rad, and hard, you really are. Combine with tattoos, dirty beenie hat and poor hygiene for that ultimate rad, don't give a f*** look.

And if you die out on the trail from dehydration, that's even more rad!!! Order today.


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

I've got about 8 dollars worth of laughs from this thread, so I'd really be in for $4 !!!

Now if one could order this Strap On... did they fall in a hole traveling 
from Seattle to Boise?


(careful: why kill a thread that gives so much mental health & sexual innuendo?)

sry, Bozemon


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Could it be a patent infringement from...

The Leg Strap - Awesome training aid


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

I think this thread might surpass the word association game thread.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

The Yinding thread in the light forum has crushed this...I suggest taking our sarcasm and apathy for cheap accessories over there...I can make some videos.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

Oh, I think there's still some life left in this thread. See recap from TiGeo's ride last weekend below. True story I swear.

-----------------------------------------------

While admiring the view at a lookout point on one of his favorite trails, TiGeo notices a young woman exiting the same trail he had just come from a few minutes earlier. Pulling up beside TiGeo at the lookout;

Rider: Wow, great trail, great view.

TiGeo: That it certainly is.

Rider: We're out here a pretty long way. I noticed you don't have a seat bag or pack. What do you do if you have a mechanical?

TiGeo: Don't worry, I've got everything I need. Most of my essentials are tucked right up under the saddle, and I have a few extra bits in my jersey.

Rider: Interesting! I spend way too much time already with friends that carry all sorts of junk around in a huge purse. It drives me a bit nuts watching them dig around for something they need, only to learn after eventually dumping the entire contents out that what they wanted isn't even in there. Who needs to make it worse by having a purse on a bike too? <laughter>

TiGeo: Going minimalist is certainly nice for rides when I don't need to carry a lot of gear.

Rider: What about snacks?

TiGeo: Right here in my jersey pocket. I can take a break at a nice view spot if I want to like now, but I can also just keep rolling and can get my food without ever having to stop if I don't want to.

Rider: Doesn't stuff ever fall out?

TiGeo: It's difficult to see at a glance, but it's not just a piece of Velcro. There's a couple of loops to hold everything, and nothing has ever slipped out on me yet. Simple difference from a plain strap, but zero failures, works every time, never lets me down. Can't ask much more than that from a product.

Rider: Does it ever get in the way of your dropper post?

TiGeo: Exactly the opposite. A normal seat bag typically has a loop that goes around the seat post. If you snug it up enough so that the bag doesn't wobble around, it can foul up the smooth operation of the dropper's shaft. If you ride in wet conditions, grit can also get under the bag's loop and start to wear away a bit on the smooth coating on the shaft over time.

Rider: Can't be too expensive I suppose?

TiGeo: Not at all. Probably about the same as a nice sandwich and coffee. I prefer to save my pennies for when it counts.

Rider: Where can I get one of these to try it out?

TiGeo: The makers Backcountry Research only sell direct, but they have lots of colors and patterns so you can have a bit of fun matching to your other gear if you'd like. I only work the odd shift at the shop in town as a favor to the owners I used to work for, but if you'd like drop in any time and I can show you how to get your stuff all set up.

Rider: I'm part of my college mountain biking team. If we roll by the shop, can you do a quick demo for us?

TiGeo: Sure, bring the whole crew by and we can take of you. Even if I'm not around, everyone there is great. We've got a shop culture that aims to please. You can always call the shop at (804) 555-1212 to see if I'm around on that day.

Rider: <noticing the rest of her group now exiting out the trail> Hey girls, I'd like you to meet my new friend TiGeo. He says he can ride all day and his shaft never stops working, never has to even stop if he doesn't want to, has loads of money, can even handle us as a team all at once, and is trained to please! Best of all, I have his phone number. I'll text it to everyone later today. <squeals and giggles from the group> See ya later T-G!

TiGeo: Oh. Boy. I'm in big trouble...


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

^^^yes!!!!!


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Circlip said:


> Rider: <noticing the rest of her group now exiting out the trail> Hey girls, I'd like you to meet my new friend TiGeo. He says he can ride all day and his shaft never stops working, never has to even stop if he doesn't want to, has loads of money, can even handle us as a team all at once, and is trained to please!





TiGeo said:


> ...I can make some videos.


Lights....camera....ACTION!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Rider: Is that strap really all that....umm you know awesome?

TiGeo: Well I'm trying to brainwash the masses into thinking so.
You do believe in the HaleBop comet don't you? Follow me...


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Awesome strap in a bike video:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

net wurker said:


> Awesome strap in a bike video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see several things that are awesome in that video. An awesome dog, an awesome bike, an awesome riding partner, an awesome wheelie, an awesome edit and an awesome plastic baggie to keep the elements away.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

The irony is that the plastic bag is a sandwich baggie, but there's no PBJ!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

net wurker said:


> The irony is that the plastic bag is a sandwich baggie, but there's no PBJ!


Which brings us full circle.


----------



## matw (May 25, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Which brings us full circle.


Again.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

I can see DJ's point about the bag. The Awesome Strap has become a bag strapped to the bike. Full circle indeed!


----------



## matw (May 25, 2011)

Store was supposed to open up yesterday with new line up. Can't wait to see what they have for us for 2015. Even SMALLER more minimalist straps?!! One can only dream.

http://backcountryresearch.com/


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

matw said:


> Even SMALLER more minimalist straps?!!


For 2016 they will charge you double and you have to make the strap yourself using only air molecules and the gas from a fart.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Mr Pig said:


> For 2016 they will charge you double and you have to make the strap yourself using only air molecules and the gas from a fart.


Hey but at least it will hold "all" the essentials while keeping them dry and out of the elements. ut:


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

BR must be late to open their site b/c they are still working on the prototype PB&J sleeve.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

TiGeo said:


> BR must be late to open their site b/c they are still working on the prototype PB&J sleeve.


Well if that's the case I'm all in.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I've just bought a bike that has no bottle mounts and I'll almost certainly put a dropper on it so a seat bag is probably out. I still don't want a strap. I don't want my tube, brand new multi-tool etc constantly sprayed in mud and rain. It's slightly better than dragging the stuff along behind you on a bit of string!


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

Mr Pig said:


> It's slightly better than dragging the stuff along behind you on a bit of string!


On the contrary. I find that dragging part of my gear along behind me attached to a length of string leaves a unique marking so that I can find my way home more easily. I no longer have to carry a large bag of bread crumbs with me on rides.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Circlip said:


> I no longer have to carry a large bag of bread crumbs with me on rides.


The breadcrumbs themselves weigh little, what you need is an Awesome Bread Strap!


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

Mr Pig said:


> The breadcrumbs themselves weigh little, what you need is an Awesome Bread Strap!


Seems legit.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Circlip said:


> Seems legit.


Of course! And if it picks up a bit of cow splatter then good, added roughage never did anyone any harm. The positives just keep on coming :0)


----------



## Kronk (Jan 4, 2004)

Will the Awesome Bread Strap! work on burritos?


----------



## dan4jeepin (Apr 9, 2007)

New site is up with new improved 2015 strap. Plus a $2 extra option to get it in Hypalon. Whatever that is?


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Kronk said:


> Will the Awesome Bread Strap! work on burritos?


No, don't be an idiot! ;0)


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

Kronk said:


> Will the Awesome Bread Strap! work on burritos?


It will work fine. You just need to use it with the new Burrito Tarp®.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

The thread that simply will not die! (I realize I am a big contributor). Hypalon is just a lighter weight/stronger material but only comes in black.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

TiGeo said:


> The thread that simply will not die! (I realize I am a big contributor). Hypalon is just a lighter weight/stronger material but only comes in black.


TiGeo check out this quote taken from a OC thread called "things that are over rated".

I do believe this gentleman has no idea of the Awesome Strap thread and heard of the Awesome Strap. Looked it up and this is what he thought of it. Plus he thought so highly of it he included at the top of his over rated list. :lol::lol:

Post #287 of this thread http://forums.mtbr.com/off-camber-off-topic/things-you-think-over-rated-939038-12.html



bedwards1000 said:


> I had to look up awesome straps. Hmm, it's like a seat bag with no protection from mud, water, salt...and now way to carry small stuff.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

My tube isn't muddy yet.

But the plastic baggie I wrapped it in is.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

net wurker said:


> My tube isn't muddy yet.
> 
> But the plastic baggie I wrapped it in is.


LOL you get a pass for having cool bike to strap the Awesome Strap to.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

You just like it for the color!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

net wurker said:


> You just like it for the color!


It's got other qualities going for it as well. A perfect space on your down tube to position an Awesome Strap.


----------



## Kronk (Jan 4, 2004)

Hypealon is stronger and lighter? Was the original Awesome Strap weak and heavy, and too colorful?


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

The store is back open. I'm not sure what's new for 2015... yet.

Gonna check in and see what that's all about.

Backcountry Research - Makers of the AWESOME STRAPS


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

teamdicky said:


> The store is back open. I'm not sure what's new for 2015... yet.
> 
> Gonna check in and see what that's all about.


From what I can see of the new home page, it's all about "The D!ck". Congrats on your expanding fame.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Circlip said:


> From what I can see of the new home page, it's all about "The D!ck". Congrats on your expanding fame.


That's a way old D!ck pic.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

teamdicky said:


> That's a way old D!ck pic.


I think it may be time for a contract renegotiation. Perhaps a raise to 4¢ every time you post on MTBR is warranted now? Surely, a bargain even if it were double the price.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Circlip said:


> I think it may be time for a contract renegotiation. Perhaps a raise to 4¢ every time you post on MTBR is warranted now? Surely, a bargain even if it were double the price.


I'll have my people talk to their people, but since my people only get 5% of my 3¢ commission, they may say it's a waste of time.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Seriusly, what is the advantage of this:









over a small saddle bag? I see only disadvantages. If you ride in the muck, which is surely what a mountain bike is for, your stuff is getting mud and water thrown at it constantly. It can't hold small items, for example tube patches, quick-links etc, and if you fail to pack it correctly it may loose the bigger stuff as well!

Now, I do not have a problem with the idea that this product serves a purpose. As a way of carrying some stuff on your bike yes, it does a job. What I _do_ have a problem with is the notion that it is in any way better than something like this:









And before you ladies start complaining that you don't like the colour or it's too small, this is of course just one example of the massive range of saddle bags available. In fact this particular Leyzne bag comes in three sizes, and black! It takes up no more space, it keeps your stuff clean and dry and you can throw anything in it. On many a ride I've put my phone and car key in my saddle bag. Would you _really_ trust those to an awesome strap?

Fair enough if you are in a race and the weight of all that extra cloth might make the difference between first and last but really, ''Achieve the ultimate set-up''? Ultimate?? Ultimately rather lacking more like.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Ha, you just can't let it go can you Pig? I can picture you mumbling to yourself as you're falling asleep at night, "#@$%ing Awesome strap! what the hell?!"



Mr Pig said:


> Seriusly, what is the advantage of this:
> 
> View attachment 969442
> 
> ...


#1 Cheaper
#2 Easier to load up and faster access than a small saddle bag.
#3 Looks more secure than the saddlebag you posted
#4 Looks way cooler 
#5 The word "saddlebag" just sounds wrong


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

Mr Pig said:


> Seriusly, what is the advantage of this:
> 
> over a small saddle bag?


Covered about a zillion times already in this thread, but for my use the answers are;


More secure attachment for the strap. Strap will never fail or drop anything if used correctly. Saddle bags usually have much weaker straps and velcro or other attachment methods like clips. I've seen these fail on rides before, once for myself (velcro stitching tore, lost the entire bag :madmax but also for ride buddies.
Strap doesn't wobble around from side to side, which irritates me with saddle bags. With the right bag config I can lock it down pretty sungly so that it doesn't wobble, but then...
...Bags with multiple attachment points to seat rails and post interfere with smooth action of dropper post if snugged up tightly.
On average I can see and access what I need more quickly with the strap setup.
Multiple bikes for me, with different wheel sizes even, so that I can make sure the right tubes and other bits are always with the right bike ready to go. The small/common bits go nicely in my BR Tulbag, which goes from one jersey pocket to another in a flash, unlike having to move a saddle bag between different bikes for every ride which is a PITA.
Of course, there is the most important aspect, which is that the strap is decidedly more minimalist. No man purse on my bike - thank you.
I ride in the Pacific NW year round. Very wet at times. Gear in the strap gets a little bit wet and dirty sometimes, but never seems to prevent me from using it as needed.

Really though, I am somewhat amazed that some posters cannot fathom that some people (not themselves) might prefer this combination of attributes for their particular needs. It's like saying that everyone should ride the exact same category of bike, because one category is the best for all situations. Saddle bag or pack works better for you? Great, carry on.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Mr Pig said:


> Seriusly, what is the advantage of this: Over a small saddle bag.


If you go back to towards the beginning of this thread. A lot of the argument towards the advantage of the Awesome Strap over the bag was: "it looks cool". I think if I was unaware of the Awesome Strap product, and was sitting at the trailhead and witnessed someone coming in off the trail, with an Awesome Strap contraption. I would question the rider if they had a mishap with a Camelback or seat bag. It looks like everything exploded mid ride, and they haphazardly had to cut a strap off of a Camelback, and strap whatever they could gather up off the trail and strap it to the bike to make it back.


----------



## Thatshowiroll (Jan 30, 2009)

J.B. Weld said:


> Ha, you just can't let it go can you Pig? I can picture you mumbling to yourself as you're falling asleep at night, "#@$%ing Awesome strap! what the hell?!"


That made me LOL.


----------



## Thatshowiroll (Jan 30, 2009)

Circlip said:


> Covered about a zillion times already in this thread, but for my use the answers are;
> 
> 
> More secure attachment for the strap. Strap will never fail or drop anything if used correctly. Saddle bags usually have much weaker straps and velcro or other attachment methods like clips. I've seen these fail on rides before, once for myself (velcro stitching tore, lost the entire bag :madmax but also for ride buddies.
> ...


Most importantly, you can look like Dicky.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

Thatshowiroll said:


> Most importantly, you can look like Dicky.


My bad. That should have been #1.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> <random stuff>


Sorry, I cannot take you seriously in this thread unless you are pulling the "sammage" schtick again.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Circlip said:


> Sorry, I cannot take you seriously in this thread unless you are pulling the "sammage" schtick again.


I'm very serious even though I come across sarcastically.

There are only 2 advantages with an Awesome Strap over a seat pack.

1] XC racer
2] Very short close to home ride.

The strap only carries enough to get you buy with a quick fix on the trail.

Seat pack advantages over an Awesome Strap.

1] Dry and out of the elements.
2] Carry everything needed for any emergency fix.
3] Carry food for a break or lunch.
4] Carry a wind breaker or rain jacket.
5] T/P 
6] No worries of losing anything coming lose and falling off without you even knowing.
7] Less hassle getting to anything and then putting it back secure.
8] Faster as TiGeos vids can attest to.

Should I go on?

The Awesome Strap has it's place amongst a sea of products out there. But for the average rider out for a day ride it's not the right product. A XC racer or a short trip from home is all it's good for. Or for extra storage along with a seat pack [if mounted to the frame] and or Camelbak.


----------



## ElwoodT (Mar 13, 2011)

The awesome strap is perfect if your riding buddy is a compulsive boy scout,-prepared for anything.
And let's be honest: who brings food for rides less than 2 hours.


----------



## ElwoodT (Mar 13, 2011)

Circlip said:


> Sorry, I cannot take you seriously in this thread unless you are pulling the "sammage" schtick again.


Dirt Junkie is not to be taken seriously, ever. He's mtbr's drunkle. 
I'll say this again, this thread belongs in the o.c.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> A XC racer or a short trip from home is all it's good for. Or for extra storage along with a seat pack [if mounted to the frame] and or Camelbak.


Awesome Strap was awesome on my two 6 hour trail rides both days last Saturday and Sunday to some nice spots - see pics below one from each day. Awesome Strap is one of the best additions relative to the price that I've ever made to my collection of gear. Sometimes I need more carry capacity for hydration or clothing, but in those cases I use a pack anyhow.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Has the zipper ever got stuck on someone's Awesome Strap©, so that you couldn't get your sh1t out of it?


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

net wurker said:


> Has the zipper ever got stuck on someone's Awesome Strap©, so that you couldn't get your sh1t out of it?


You must be talking about what sometimes happens with saddle bags that get all the gritty spray up on them and clog the zipper. I've seen a couple of saddle bags where the zipper got munched and the bag had to be trashed for this exact reason. On the other hand, the Awesome Strap doesn't have any zipper, so no problem there.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

ElwoodT said:


> Dirt Junkie is not to be taken seriously, ever. He's mtbr's drunkle.
> I'll say this again, this thread belongs in the o.c.


Talk about a whine fest. Why does this thread belong in the OC? It's a bike product discussion.



Circlip said:


> Awesome Strap was awesome on my two 6 hour trail rides both days last Saturday and Sunday to some nice spots - see pics below one from each day. Awesome Strap is one of the best additions relative to the price that I've ever made to my collection of gear. Sometimes I need more carry capacity for hydration or clothing, but in those cases I use a pack anyhow.


Like I said the Awesome Strap has it's place in the sea of products out there. It's just not the right product for the masses. Unlike you I'd be a bit leery of heading out on a 6 hour backcountry ride, via Awesome Strap carrying capacity alone. The beauty of having so many products on the market we have our choice of what's the right product appropriate to our needs. I may buy an Awesome Strap for short rides or for just extra storage capacity [strapped to the frame] for longer rides. Even then though In both cases I would be installing a plastic baggie around the Awesome Strap to keep everything out of the elements. Which takes us back to one of the benefits of a seat pack.

Nice photos it's good to hear of a great ride report without any emergency issues worth needing more than the Awesome Strap can carry.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Circlip said:


> More secure attachment for the strap. Strap will never fail or drop anything if used correctly. Saddle bags usually have much weaker straps and velcro or other attachment methods like clips. I've seen these fail on rides before, once for myself (velcro stitching tore, lost the entire bag :madmax but also for ride buddies.
> Strap doesn't wobble around from side to side, which irritates me with saddle bags. With the right bag config I can lock it down pretty sungly so that it doesn't wobble, but then...
> ...Bags with multiple attachment points to seat rails and post interfere with smooth action of dropper post if snugged up tightly.
> On average I can see and access what I need more quickly with the strap setup.
> ...


Wow, a list! I'd go for bullet points the next time, you always look like you are right if you've got bullet points ;0)

But meanwhile, back at the ranch...

Your list of 'attributes' is basically...baloney, to use the polite term. The fact that it is secure and doesn't wobble are not pluses, they are merely necessities to avoid giving the guy behind you free stuff! A good bag done up tight is more secure and also doesn't wobble. Unlike the awesome, should the strap on a bag work loose your stuff won't fall out, so the bag is actually better!

The fact that you've lost stuff from a defective bag means zilch. You either had a crap bag or kept using it long beyond it's sell-by date. If you used a worn, frayed awesome strap the result would be the same. All you are saying is that a new awesome strap is better than a cheap, worn out bag with holes in it. Hardly comparing like with like.

Not all bags strap around the seatpost, that Lyzane one doesn't. It occupies exactly the same position as the awesome and likewise would not obstruct a dropper. And some bags have quick-release clips that attach to the seat rails so swapping them from one bike to another couldn't be simpler. But even without that, the Lyzane bag would be no harder to swap over than an awesome strap, it's still just one strap. In fact it's easier because all the stuff stays contained at all times.

And how is the fact that you can still use your stuff if it's wet and muddy an attribute? I could probably change a tube blindfold if I had to but it's not better is it?

I'm not saying no one should use these straps, by all means knock yourself out if they peel your banana. My reason for posting here is not to stop you die-hard strap-fans from enjoying your elastic fantastic. It is to provide a balance so that casual readers might think about the alternatives and choose a product which genuinely serves their needs better rather than just getting whipped along in the hype. There are some people who might be better served with a good bag. For example, just about EVERYBODY!! ;0)


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Circlip said:


> On the other hand, the Awesome Strap doesn't have any zipper, so no problem there.


Awesome®!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Bravo Pig that all makes perfect sense to me. Although I have a feeling there may be a few that disagree.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

the awesome strap is lighter right?

lighter makes you faster right?

sooooo....the awesome strap makes you faster!

there...see why it's awesome now?






(yes, I realize this was probably stated 456 posts ago....and you get to look like Dicky)


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

ElwoodT said:


> The awesome strap is perfect if your riding buddy is a compulsive boy scout,-prepared for anything.
> *And let's be honest: who brings food for rides less than 2 hours.*


To be honest, I do. But thanks for answering for me.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

CHUM said:


> the awesome strap is lighter right?
> 
> lighter makes you faster right?
> 
> ...


Great now I have to go back and see what Dicky has to say, Curious George here.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> 1] Dry and out of the elements.
> 2] Carry everything needed for any emergency fix.
> 3] Carry food for a break or lunch.
> 4] Carry a wind breaker or rain jacket.
> ...


Dude, that's going to be one big honkin seat bag.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Unlike you I'd be a bit leery of heading out on a 6 hour backcountry ride, via Awesome Strap carrying capacity alone.
> ...
> Nice photos it's good to hear of a great ride report without any emergency issues worth needing more than the Awesome Strap can carry.


Between the strap and my jersey pockets I can easily carry quite a bit of gear to address a wide variety of circumstances. I am not lacking in anything I would be able to bring in a saddle bag, since if needed the jersey pockets can hold much more than all but extreme sizes of specialized bikepacking saddle bags.

As for a backpack, much of the weight of carrying around extra gear is the weight of a pack itself. The gear, devoid of the pack, is usually not so much other than the liquid, and then also I don't have to deal with the ubiquitous sweaty pack back. One of the 2 days I also rode with a pack due to lack of any available water refill on the route. The strap was still used in both cases, as it helps to cut a nice happy medium between dividing gear weight to both bike and body (each of which have their own pros and cons). As you might boldly guess, I appreciate a similarly minimalist pack when it's needed, preferring the models from Wingnut Gear, although I have used other fine packs from other companies also. Perhaps we need a Wingnut Gear thread?


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> To be honest, I do. But thanks for answering for me.


Now that I think about it, I only take food if I'm going to be out all day. Or out over lunch time. I go out for three-hours without food. I probably shouldn't.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Circlip said:


> Between the strap and my jersey pockets I can easily carry quite a bit of gear to address a wide variety of circumstances. I am not lacking in anything I would be able to bring in a saddle bag, since if needed the jersey pockets can hold much more than all but extreme sizes of specialized bikepacking saddle bags.
> 
> As for a backpack, much of the weight of carrying around extra gear is the weight of a pack itself. The gear, devoid of the pack, is usually not so much other than the liquid, and then also I don't have to deal with the ubiquitous sweaty pack back. One of the 2 days I also rode with a pack due to lack of any available water refill on the route. The strap was still used in both cases, as it helps to cut a nice happy medium between dividing gear weight to both bike and body (each of which have their own pros and cons). As you might boldly guess, I appreciate a similarly minimalist pack when it's needed, preferring the models from Wingnut Gear, although I have used other fine packs from other companies also. Perhaps we need a Wingnut Gear thread?


Do you think a fork would fit in the Awesome Strap along with everything else you carry in it?


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

net wurker said:


> Dude, that's going to be one big honkin seat bag.


Especially the TP. DJ, how do you even fit a roll of TP in your saddle bag? Wonders never cease. I could understand how most people could get away with a few squares, but I think you probably need the whole roll, correct? Aren't there leaves around and stuff like that, so that you can just skip the TP and use the space for the other stuff like your jar of peanut butter and loaf of bread?


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Do you think a fork would fit in the Awesome Strap along with everything else you carry in it?


Straight or tapered?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Circlip said:


> Especially the TP. DJ, how do you even fit a roll of TP in your saddle bag? Wonders never cease. I could understand how most people could get away with a few squares, but I think you probably need the whole roll, correct? Aren't there leaves around and stuff like that, so that you can just skip the TP and use the space for the other stuff like your jar of peanut butter and loaf of bread?


A roll of toilet paper? Seriously! How much TP does one need for one dump? A few feet rolled up in a tiny little ball suits me fine. Besides if I've got the run aways that day and run out leaves will fix the rest. Never had to resort to it but it would work.

As far as the PB&J I think we both know the best way to keep it all contained within the two pieces of bread via snuggled in a nice plastic baggie.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

If you bring a hydro-pak, you can get some bidet action going on.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Do you think a fork would fit in the Awesome Strap along with everything else you carry in it?


Any Awesome Strap users?


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Seriously! How much TP does one need for one dump?


The amount of TP needed varies from one individual to the next e.g. if someone is full of it, they may need an entire roll.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Any Awesome Strap users?


In this thread???


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Circlip said:


> The amount of TP needed varies from one individual to the next e.g. if someone is full of it, they may need an entire roll.


So you use a full roll?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Alright I think it's time to put a fork in this discussion, it's over cooked. We all came to the conclusion that the Awesome Strap is not ideal for every situation. Although it's great for no situations and pretty good for very few.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

net wurker said:


> Dude, that's going to be one big honkin seat bag.


No $hit! Who the @#$#@ carries all this crap in their seat bag? This is hydration-pack time.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

My conclusion: Awesome strap is awesome.

Thanks again DJ for selling me on this awesome product!


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Mr Pig said:


> Wow, a list! I'd go for bullet points the next time, you always look like you are right if you've got bullet points ;0)
> 
> But meanwhile, back at the ranch...
> 
> ...


I just cant get this across apparently, I even shot a @#$#@$ video showing it. Your stuff won't fall out. Your stuff doesn't need to be re-installed if moving between bikes. Your stuff is attached the strap that is attached to your bike. This won't fall of your bike..I can't think of a single situation where this is even remotely possible. Please...BR...send one each of these straps to pig and DJ so they can actually see/use it so at least if they are happy with their bags, they will understand how the strap works and what it will/won't do.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

net wurker said:


> My conclusion: Awesome strap is awesome.


And tastes similar to chicken.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I'm very serious even though I come across sarcastically.
> 
> There are only 2 advantages with an Awesome Strap over a seat pack.
> 
> ...


Correction - my videos show its a wash...one isn't any quicker switching between bikes/changing a flat than the other.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> And tastes similar to chicken.


I've actually never tasted mine.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Alright I think it's time to put a fork in this discussion, it's over cooked.


Wha??? The guy with more posts in this thread than anyone else unilaterally decides it's time to stop posting? There's more blood to be had yet from this stone of a thread. Just look at the results so far. With all the extra visibility BR is getting from this thread, they already been able to afford a new web site and branch out into Hypalon. If we can keep this going, just imagine what they can do next! Maybe Awesome Straps daisy chained around the circumference of the entire planet? Dare to dream.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Circlip said:


> Wha??? The guy with more posts in this thread than anyone else unilaterally decides it's time to stop posting? There's more blood to be had yet from this stone of a thread. Just look at the results so far. With all the extra visibility BR is getting from this thread, they already been able to afford a new web site and branch out into Hypalon. If we can keep this going, just imagine what they can do next! Maybe Awesome Straps daisy chained around the circumference of the entire planet? Dare to dream.


I bet their next product will be a nylon bag to keep your tube in, while it's dangling out in the elements, under your seat.

Hmmmm ... That would make it "almost" a seat pack.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> a nylon bag to keep your tube in, while it's dangling out in the elements, under your seat.


It's true, I do find it quite disconcerting when my tube is dangling out in the elements around and under my seat.



DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Hmmmm ... That would make it "almost" a seat pack.


No thank you. My tube is rather fearful of seat packs. It's that zipper thing again that makes me a bit trigger shy.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Circlip said:


> It's true, I do find it quite disconcerting when my tube is dangling out in the elements around and under my seat.
> 
> No thank you. My tube is rather fearful of seat packs. It's that zipper thing again that makes me a bit trigger shy.


Alright I think it's time to put a fork in this discussion, it's over cooked. We all came to the conclusion that the Awesome Strap is not ideal for every situation. Although it's great for no situations and pretty good for very few.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

TiGeo said:


> Correction - my videos show its a wash...one isn't any quicker switching between bikes/changing a flat than the other.


Your video shows the strap compared to one kind of bag. There are others you know?


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Alright I think it's time to put a fork in this discussion, it's over cooked. We all came to the conclusion that the Awesome Strap is not ideal for every situation. Although it's great for no situations and pretty good for very few.


You just cracked yourself up pretty badly right DJ? If I haven't mentioned it already, heal up soon bro. Just thought it was worth asking, because you did just put up the exact same post twice in reply to two of my different posts.

Note to self: it's possible DJ is no longer a sentient being.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Circlip said:


> You just cracked yourself up pretty badly right DJ? If I haven't mentioned it already, heal up soon bro. Just thought it was worth asking, because you did just put up the exact same post twice in reply to two of my different posts.
> 
> Note to self: it's possible DJ is no longer a sentient being.


Sorry but it's just irritating that it's taken us 29 pages to come to this conclusion.

The Awesome Strap is not ideal for every situation. Although it's great for no situations and pretty good for very few.

And we all agree on it.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

You know what's awesome? Awesome strap is awesome.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

net wurker said:


> You know what's awesome? Awesome strap is awesome.


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

This whole time riders passing me yelling out "loppy" and "half-a**ed" and I thought they were talking about my physique.

(My spell-check thinks 'Loppy' is a half-a**ed word btw, and I agree.)


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Alright I think it's time to put a fork in this discussion...


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

net wurker said:


>


What fork is that? Looks flexy.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

I dunno...some Google fork.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

net wurker said:


> I dunno...some Google fork.


They haven't even finished with the self-driving cars. Now they're branching out into mountain bike components???


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

They're into everything these days.


----------



## Kronk (Jan 4, 2004)

Circlip said:


> The amount of TP needed varies from one individual to the next e.g. if someone is full of it, they may need an entire roll.


Just get a second Awesome Strap, loop it through the roll and hag it from your seat.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Mr Pig said:


> Your video shows the strap compared to one kind of bag. There are others you know?


I don't see any other type or brand of bag being different enough to change this significantly.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

TiGeo said:


> I don't see any other type or brand of bag being different enough to change this significantly.


TiGeo, I noticed yiu haven't been sitting in on this discussion as much lately. I guess that would exolain why you misse the conclusion that we all came to and agreed upon after 29 pages.

*Conclusion:*
We all came to the final conclusion that the Awesome Strap is not ideal for every situation. Although it's great for no situations and pretty good for very few.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

TiGeo, I noticed you haven't been sitting in on this discussion as much lately. I guess that would explain why you missed the conclusion that we all came to and agreed upon after 29 pages.

*Conclusion:*
We all came to the final conclusion that the Awesome Strap is Awesome!


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> *Conclusion:*
> We all came to the final conclusion that the Awesome Strap is not ideal for every situation. Although it's great for no situations and pretty good for very few.


My conclusion is that your conclusion is fiction. Corrected version;



> *Conclusion:*
> It's not a product that Dirtjunkie sees working for him, but many posters in the thread have explained how much they like using the Awesome Strap despite the concerted efforts of a few posters (for reasons that are unclear, given that other readers are capable of making up their own minds) who have never actually used one to try to shout them down with unilateral so-called conclusions.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

net wurker said:


> TiGeo, I noticed you haven't been sitting in on this discussion as much lately. I guess that would explain why you missed the conclusion that we all came to and agreed upon after 29 pages.
> 
> *Conclusion:*
> We all came to the final conclusion that the Awesome Strap is Awesome!


But is not a strap?
Because, I suppose, if I had to pick between the two, I'd pick the awesome, not the strap.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Zowie said:


> But is not a strap?


Is a strap.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

net wurker said:


> Is a strap.


So just buying the awesome is out of the question?
That's the part I was interested in...


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Correct. You just pay for the strap, and the Awesome is included at no extra charge.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

net wurker said:


> Correct. You just pay for the strap, and the Awesome is included at no extra charge.


Word. There is no charge for awesomeness.






My kids loved this flick.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Circlip said:


> Word. There is no charge for awesomeness.


Or attractiveness.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

net wurker said:


> Or attractiveness.


Unless my spouse has a change of heart and one day starts to consider me either or both of awesome and attractive, the issue of how to charge her for it is a moot point.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

*So in conclusion:* One mans awesome does not make another mans awesome.

One mans awesome: Practicality.
Awesome Strap mans awesome: I look cool, in my own mind.

Now back to our regularly scheduled program.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

*So, you agree then* that the Awesome Strap is awesome?

Cool....case closed.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

net wurker said:


> *So, you agree then* that the Awesome Strap is awesome?
> 
> Cool....case closed.


I agree that the Awesome Strap is awesome due to it's awesome name.


----------

